# The Official League of Legends Thread



## Cronos (Nov 29, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

Fix the fucking skins Tazmo you sorry excuse for afterbirth

wtf tazmo get in here


----------



## OS (Nov 29, 2013)

2nd? second.

So i don't see much benefit with lucian and tri force. Building like you would sivir seems much more beneficial since it compliments your attk speed and damage. Am I wrong though?


----------



## Cronos (Nov 29, 2013)

thanks dude


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 29, 2013)

Slow ass Tazmo ruined everything.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 29, 2013)

Can't be on time all the time.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 29, 2013)

Why are you here again.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 29, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> 2nd? second.
> 
> So i don't see much benefit with lucian and tri force. Building like you would sivir seems much more beneficial since it compliments your attk speed and damage. Am I wrong though?




everything you need to know about lucian


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 29, 2013)

BASED RIOT STRIKES AGAIN.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 29, 2013)

Your team's normal MMR is higher too.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 29, 2013)

I wish I understood.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 29, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> 2nd? second.
> 
> So i don't see much benefit with lucian and tri force. Building like you would sivir seems much more beneficial since it compliments your attk speed and damage. Am I wrong though?



Lucian is CDR based, which is why you get CDR boots on him.

More spells = more passive double taps, more spells = more triforce procs.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 29, 2013)

Lol CDR boots on Lucian


----------



## Nim (Nov 29, 2013)

> got fucking spectacular sivir from gifting myself
> 
> how useless. i should have just bought a different one myself.
> 
> ...



Oh Chausie!


----------



## Cronos (Nov 29, 2013)

poor chausie


----------



## αce (Nov 29, 2013)

>blink-182

l0l


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 29, 2013)

Anyone here still plays dominion?


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 29, 2013)

I do from time to time :3


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 29, 2013)

αce said:


> >blink-182
> 
> l0l



You laugh at me when you listen to shitty rap?

Go back to your ^ (use bro) music and stay there, hope you end up in jail.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> You laugh at me when you listen to shitty rap?
> 
> Go back to your ^ (use bro) music and stay there, *hope you end up in jail.*



i srsly jjust lol'd


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm ready for a new character.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 29, 2013)

wtf is with these lag spike dude, 1000 ping ?!


----------



## OS (Nov 29, 2013)

Infamy said:


> everything you need to know about lucian



This makes me question why pro gamers don't hire analysts with sick math skillz. Almost every game i see them rush TF and when you try it it's so shitty.  Need damages, DAMAGES!.

Do you have one for Sivir? For her I go BT>LW>IE>SS>GA


Also, anyone here read Akame ga Kill?


----------



## Cronos (Nov 29, 2013)

come play with us euw


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 29, 2013)

what crimps said


----------



## Xin (Nov 29, 2013)

Playing a few rounds of that new game mod again.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 29, 2013)

Also I heavily disagree with no IE on Lucian or any other AD for that matter


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 29, 2013)

αce said:


> >blink-182
> 
> l0l



lmfaoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Infamy (Nov 29, 2013)

You can go IE over Zephyr
Also Urgot never gets IE and Ezreal for along time didn't get IE and still doesn't a lot of the time


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 29, 2013)

Urgot isn't a carry doe.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 29, 2013)

thanks for laughing at me regarding skyrim guys!

and ty for the advice os, didn't realise


----------



## Xin (Nov 29, 2013)

God I rarely laughed so much in one game. 

Our team with 5 Sona. 

wtf that's just ridiculous. 

5 heal 5 ae dmg 5 ae speed

We were litereally tanking base turrents without any defense at min. 20, simply because we could heal ech other to 100% all the time. 

hilarious

Played Sona for the very first time.. 13/2


----------



## OS (Nov 29, 2013)

Chausie said:


> thanks for laughing at me regarding skyrim guys!
> 
> and ty for the advice os, didn't realise


----------



## Infamy (Nov 29, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Urgot isn't a carry doe.



Yeah he is


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 29, 2013)

Is it worth upgrading into the tier 3 jungle items or is it just generally better to keep it as a Spirit Stone and rush other things?


----------



## Chausie (Nov 29, 2013)

too cute


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 29, 2013)

The T3 jungle items are godly


----------



## OS (Nov 29, 2013)

Careful Chausie. Looks like that girl is gonna get the D.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 29, 2013)

WAD said:


> The T3 jungle items are godly



Even the Wraith? o_o


----------



## Didi (Nov 29, 2013)

Chausie said:


> thanks for laughing at me regarding skyrim guys!
> 
> and ty for the advice os, didn't realise



Stop playing Skyrim and play a good Elder Scrolls game


Skyrim sucks

It's fun at first, but falls off quickly when you realize it's shallow as fuck and everything is the same


Other games in the series are way better (besides maybe Arena, the first one)


----------



## Infamy (Nov 29, 2013)

kaceytron is raging at her viewers saying she's a professional gamer


----------



## OS (Nov 29, 2013)

I guarantee she is trolling. Being the personification of everything that can be wrong about a girl gamer is too good to be true. Now she will get more viewers because everyone wants to see her.


----------



## Didi (Nov 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJqteHn6DUY&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]



ahahahahahhahahahahahhahaa this shit is fucking hilarious, that acting level 2 gud


----------



## OS (Nov 29, 2013)

Certainly better than TSM.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 29, 2013)

Didi said:


> Stop playing Skyrim and play a good Elder Scrolls game
> 
> 
> Skyrim sucks
> ...



no, don't be negative, i want to play this game

and i can make it all pretty and stuff with addons and shit

!!


----------



## Didi (Nov 29, 2013)

Play oblivion or morrowind

Not trying to be negative


I just want you to play a better game so you have even more fun!


----------



## OS (Nov 29, 2013)

Lol, I hear oblivion was the worst. Only morrowind was the best.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 29, 2013)

Didi said:


> Play oblivion or morrowind
> 
> Not trying to be negative
> 
> ...



chances are i'm just gonna piss about on the game anyway and never finish it 

took me this long to get this one, you do realise it would be years before i got any other game, right?


----------



## αce (Nov 29, 2013)

oblivion was not better than skyrim


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 29, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Even the Wraith? o_o



Yes it's very good now


----------



## Didi (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes it was


Better towns & world in general

Better quests by very very far, which is mostly what I care about


Only stuff Skyrim does better is slightly better combat and slight improvement on the monsterlevelscaling system


I really can't see how people could prefer Skyrim unless they hate rpg's and just want to play some dumb easy action game


cuz skyrim threw all pretense of being an rpg straight out the window


catered to COD-audience with a perk system
abandoned morality choices
No more a bunch of ways to approach and solve quests

Not to mention that every quest also boils down to 'go to this draugr infested tomb and get item x'

So fucking shallow and boring
it's nice and pretty at first, I'll give you that
But oblivion and older TES games just give you so much more


----------



## OS (Nov 29, 2013)

Better world my ass.

and the perk system was cool.


----------



## Didi (Nov 29, 2013)

Skyrim's has more variation and because of better hardware, looks prettier. But Oblivion's world feels more real and alive.


Not to mention Skyrim has nothing that even comes close to the Shivering Isles expansion in terms of world design, which was very close to Morrowind in sheer creativity and outerworldly feeling.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 29, 2013)

chausie are you playing it on the pc

skyrim mods are better

if its console then oblivion is better i guess 

i liked both tho idk


----------



## Chausie (Nov 29, 2013)

ye i'm playing on a pc

one thing i find annoying is that i can't tab out of the game, the screen just goes black. none of the fixes i have tried work


----------



## Sajin (Nov 29, 2013)

Morrowind was a freaking amazing game, especially for its times.


----------



## OS (Nov 29, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> chausie are you playing it on the pc
> 
> skyrim mods are better
> 
> ...



Me and you know it's all about dark souls.


----------



## Norngpinky (Nov 30, 2013)

What are the differences with top, middle, and bottom? As far I can tell, the map for the top and bot seem pretty identical (just flipped). 

I was playing as Quinn the other day and someone was telling me to go bot because Quinn is made to play bot. I picked top. 


I've been playing co-op when I'm playing alone...Do people get generally get pissed off because someone comes in their lanes? I thought it was a team game...


I'm in North America, but I play EU West ;D


----------



## Shozan (Nov 30, 2013)

Yorick with Hydra is soooo good


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 30, 2013)

Norngpinky said:


> What are the differences with top, middle, and bottom? As far I can tell, the map for the top and bot seem pretty identical (just flipped).
> 
> I was playing as Quinn the other day and someone was telling me to go bot because Quinn is made to play bot. I picked top.
> 
> ...



Top and mid brushes are different in ways of how you use them and how you get ganked. Mid lane is closer to the blue buff than top lane *I think*

Normally top laners are bruisers/tanks while mid laners are the mages. Most mages are used for their roaming, mainly to bottom; they can't do that at top lane.

It depends though. Mid and top are pretty much similar in terms of 1 v 1ing your opponent but they are different lanes.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 30, 2013)

I agree that Skyrim is worse than Oblivion.

Didi knows what he's talking about.

Norngpinky, what's your in game name? I'll add you and we can play some games and I'll try to explain stuff.

On another note, Morglay repped me with this



> You. You are the best and worst person I have ever spoken to in my life. When they invent a pill that turns you gay I will take it and swim over to you so we can make creepy, hate filled man love. Be warned, I am coming for you.



Not sure how to feel


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 30, 2013)

Shozan said:


> Yorick with Hydra is soooo good



Can confirm that this is not true.


----------



## VoDe (Nov 30, 2013)

Norngpinky said:


> I play Quinn. Just got out of a game that was ~65 minutes.
> 
> Do you lose point if you lose in a pvp? How about if you surrender?


There isn't "points" in normal, only in ranked matches.

But you don't need to worry about those before you hit lvl 30 and  got 16 champs.


----------



## Nim (Nov 30, 2013)

Chausie said:


> thanks for laughing at me regarding skyrim guys!



I just thought it was cute


----------



## Chad (Nov 30, 2013)

Steel Legion Lux <3


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 30, 2013)

I've made it my goal to coach Sally now, I SHALL BE THE BEST COACH OF ALL TIME.


----------



## Norngpinky (Nov 30, 2013)

w00t! Make me a champ, master! 

That was nice. Time for some sleep now zzzz...


----------



## Chausie (Nov 30, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> I just thought it was cute



it's ok nim, i still love you <3



Norngpinky said:


> w00t! Make me a champ, master!
> 
> That was nice. Time for some sleep now zzzz...



welcome to the game! i'll add you too, i'm chausie in game also


----------



## OS (Nov 30, 2013)

Btw Yorick support seems to be in this season.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Btw Yorick support seems to be in this season.



I must try this.

Edit: Funniest game I have had in a while, had a 0/11 Ori and a 0/12 Elise on our team. After we lost Riven goes: "I can't believe you won!"  My sides can't take it. Yorick support is fun, as long as your lane partner doesn't throw.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 30, 2013)

>Yorick
>Fun

Morglay.

Stahp.


----------



## Xin (Nov 30, 2013)

Fuck yeah, first time Jinx.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 30, 2013)

No QSS vs Fiddlefuck.

Seems legit.


----------



## Xin (Nov 30, 2013)

If you get caught vs 5 fiddle you're done for anyways. 

QSS  wouldn't help. 

Just activate Q for range and never get close, otherwise it's over.


----------



## Payapaya (Nov 30, 2013)

I left my account inactive for a couple of months and now I think it got hacked.  Its not sending an email to create a new password or validating my email address when I try "Forgot username?" option. 

Off to reclaim my account... At least I hope I can other wise no more all-star akali for me.


----------



## Darth (Nov 30, 2013)

Payapaya said:


> Off to reclaim my account... At least I hope I can other wise no more all-star akali for me.



Tragic.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 30, 2013)

Payapaya said:


> I left my account inactive for a couple of months and now I think it got hacked.  Its not sending an email to create a new password or validating my email address when I try "Forgot username?" option.
> 
> Off to reclaim my account... At least I hope I can other wise no more all-star akali for me.



A couple of months ago everybody had to reset their passwords.

Did you do that?


----------



## Payapaya (Nov 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> A couple of months ago everybody had to reset their passwords.
> 
> Did you do that?



I was around for that.  Even if that was the case I should at least be able to get an email to restart the password or get my user name when I click on either of the options.  It worked just fine on my alternate account. Though the summoners name on that account got changed to a random set of numbers and letters. 

@Darth: I know. 

I got Wukong helping me recover my account, though I think this may take awhile with the questions they are asking me.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 30, 2013)

WAD said:


> >Yorick
> >Fun
> 
> Morglay.
> ...



Pentakill Yorick is clearly God. Through him world hunger, war, even death will be cured.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 30, 2013)

dude fuck this game what is up with all the lag in the evenings, i can't even play


----------



## VoDe (Nov 30, 2013)

> euw
> weekend

yeah


----------



## Cronos (Nov 30, 2013)

oh so that's it, thanks i thought it was just me lol


----------



## Roydez (Nov 30, 2013)

Phew, I dodged a bullet; I was about to queue up.


----------



## αce (Nov 30, 2013)

ig vs cj frost today


----------



## αce (Nov 30, 2013)

lesson of todays wcg
dont give flame shyvana


----------



## Guiness (Nov 30, 2013)

αce said:


> ig vs cj frost today



What time?


----------



## Guiness (Nov 30, 2013)

Reading that madlife 20 question ama

Even god admirrles doublelift


----------



## αce (Nov 30, 2013)

> When we scrimmed CLG for the first time at this time  I played mostly Alistar and Doublelift was Ezreal. I tried to headbutt  (W) him from inside the bush, but he arcane shifted away without having  any vision. I thought that his reaction speed was incredible, to the  degree that playing Alistar or Blitzcrank against him was meaningless.
> 
> If  such a player praises you it feels very good. If I would plan to play  on the NA server certainly let play us together. And regarding playing  together in botlane, under the assumption that we could communicate with  each other, I think we could stand toe to toe with the other pro bottom  duos, depending on how much time we had to practice.




jesus has spoken





> Even god admirrles doublelift



uh
faker is the father
madlife is the son
flame is the holy ghost

faker took madlifes spot after that ogn finals


----------



## Roydez (Nov 30, 2013)

4N said:


> Reading that madlife 20 question ama
> 
> Even god admirrles doublelift



Link to the AMA?

Edit: Nvm, found it on reddit.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 30, 2013)

αce said:


> jesus has spoken
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Doublelift is the Virgin Mary then.


----------



## OS (Nov 30, 2013)

So Spike Lee keeps coming off as an asshole. And apparently his movies are mediocre. Why do people like him?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 30, 2013)

cuz it's not acceptable to dislike black ppl less u be an asshole


----------



## OS (Nov 30, 2013)

As of late I gathered 2 news stories about him

1. During the Trayvon Martin shooting he told people on his twitter the address of George Zimmerman. Turns out it was not Zimmermans address and was instead an innocent elderly couples house who are getting harassing phone calls because of him and he has barely done anything about it.

2. For his Old Boy movie a Graphic Designer was asked to make an ad poster for the movie. When his was chosen he was going to be paid figuratively shit. So he declined the offer. Lo and behold later they use a poster VERY similar to his idea and so he reached out to spike lee asking for help because the ad agency he works for wronged him and he felt artist to artist Spike Lee would take a stand for him. Instead he kind of bashes him on twitter.


----------



## αce (Nov 30, 2013)

> cuz it's not acceptable to dislike black ppl less u be an asshole



tell that to lebron and kobe




spike lee is an asshole, but so are a lot of celebrities. moot point
yes some of his movies suck, but he has enough good ones to merit recognition



your question is pretty dumb to be honest
you're asking why an asshole who makes mediocre work is liked.._hmmmmmmm_...and you only mentioned spike lee? your're forgetting about 700 different celebrities


----------



## OS (Nov 30, 2013)

αce said:


> tell that to lebron and kobe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Him and Kanye are really the ones that come to my mind as of late. Donald Trump too but he's not in the news that much.


----------



## αce (Nov 30, 2013)

idk wtf happened to kanye
hollywood fucked him pretty hard


----------



## OS (Nov 30, 2013)

αce said:


> idk wtf happened to kanye
> hollywood fucked him pretty hard



Here ya go


----------



## αce (Nov 30, 2013)

i saw that
much respect to charlamagne
he never gave no fucks what ppl thought about him


----------



## Guiness (Nov 30, 2013)

ace, you did not answer me. what time is CJ entus flame vs ig?


----------



## Guiness (Nov 30, 2013)

αce said:


> idk wtf happened to kanye
> hollywood fucked him pretty hard



his music is so disappointing right now.

like literally, the only music i ever listen to from him right now is his graduation album on my phone. that sort of music is ageless.

his yeezus album tho... i really don't like it. only song from it that i can sort of dig is Bound 2 but then i watched the music video and was like... wat 

ah well. i guess fame rly gets to people.


----------



## αce (Nov 30, 2013)

> ace, you did not answer me. what time is CJ entus flame vs ig?



oh
leaguepedia front page has the countdowns iirc




> like literally, the only music i ever listen to from him right now is  his graduation album on my phone. that sort of music is ageless.



college dropout and late registration are his best albums


----------



## OS (Nov 30, 2013)

I wouldn't say that entirely. Like I mentioned to ace before artists usually start declining because they run out of stories for their songs but still keep their kindness. It also depends on the person. Nowadays artists are using the internet so they don't change.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 30, 2013)

You see friends

Elise sucks so much even my computer doesn't want me to play her

a non-sentient entity

gg


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 30, 2013)

WAD said:


> You see friends
> 
> Elise sucks so much even my computer doesn't want me to play her
> 
> ...



Doesn't want you to defile her with CDR boots.


----------



## αce (Nov 30, 2013)

> Doesn't want you to defile her with CDR boots.



beserker greaves elise + her w
gg son


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 30, 2013)

brb jacking off to vampire selfies


----------



## Guiness (Nov 30, 2013)

αce said:


> beserker greaves elise + her w
> gg son



must 

try

this


----------



## Maerala (Nov 30, 2013)

Not sure

if we were trolled.

But can confirm Elise worst champion EU.

Oh this was already discussed. np


----------



## Chausie (Nov 30, 2013)

fucking wad, we had to surrender


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 30, 2013)

Probably would have done worse if I was there. That's how trash she is.

Stopped trying to log on after 5 crashes, new record.

I don't think it's coincidental


----------



## Treerone (Nov 30, 2013)

Riot needs to fix their tournament setup for summer promotion.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 30, 2013)

Riot needs to fix a lot of things before the season begins.  Like the jungle.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 30, 2013)

Treerone said:


> Riot needs to fix their tournament setup for summer promotion.



i just tuned in

apparently quantic had an internet connection and their pause went over 10 mins so they got a loss in a best of 3. sucks to be them.


----------



## Treerone (Nov 30, 2013)

It was worse in the previous EU tournament. Not sure about the recent one.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 30, 2013)

Jayce 'Support' is pretty fun. Just switch to Hammer Form for Relic Shield line abuse.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 30, 2013)

13k gold lead.

1-14 kill score

7 turrets to 0

quantic is just destroying LoLPro.


----------



## αce (Nov 30, 2013)

would be surprised if quantic doesn't make it into lcs
prime, suno and apple are all really good


----------



## Treerone (Nov 30, 2013)

All of Quantic is really good. Locodoco isn't the best but he doesn't really do that bad.


----------



## Didi (Nov 30, 2013)

idk man


if the krepo yellowpete snoopeh pobelter innox rumours are true


mite be exciting

since whoever gets to play in velocity's spot will almost certainly face quantic, can't see curse or coast picking them, not now that CoL lost laut and Prolly (and maybe even before that Quantic was already regarded stronger anyway)


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 30, 2013)

Goddamit Steam. As if my wallet isn't already crying for upcoming Christmas crap.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 30, 2013)

αce said:


> would be surprised if quantic doesn't make it into lcs
> prime, suno and apple are all really good



apple's riven is like

just have my babies already <insert cumface>


----------



## OS (Nov 30, 2013)

Kyle once again says gay things and will defend himself saying he isn't.


----------



## Didi (Nov 30, 2013)

Haha oh wow

Quantic is miles better, this game is over
(if that wasn't obvious enough already after last game)


----------



## Treerone (Nov 30, 2013)

And Quantic absolutely destroys lolpro in the next 2 games. GG.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 30, 2013)

WE vs OMG right now

should be a good one


----------



## αce (Nov 30, 2013)

rofl this celebrity aram
fucking maknoon


----------



## OS (Nov 30, 2013)

So wait. We are already at the grand finals?


----------



## αce (Nov 30, 2013)

classic we vs omg games
misaya doing decently, weixiao doing well and caomei doing badly


----------



## Maerala (Nov 30, 2013)

So Paul Walker died.


----------



## αce (Nov 30, 2013)

so we care


----------



## Guiness (Nov 30, 2013)

Maerala said:


> So Paul Walker died.



lkfdngb;kfd
ds;gnfd;kgnmfd'
dsf;hnfd;khgl ho
fds';lhjgd;khgf


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


;___________________;

all my tears...

all my sadness


----------



## OS (Nov 30, 2013)

Maerala said:


> So Paul Walker died.



I find it funny because he ironically died from a car crash.




inb4 he gets an oscar.


----------



## αce (Nov 30, 2013)

irony level maximum


----------



## Infamy (Nov 30, 2013)

Quantic Prime is a god


----------



## Guiness (Nov 30, 2013)

paul was so handsome

i dnt even know what this is anymore

weekend totally ruined..................

edit: hmm, my comment was pretty homo tbh. EDITED


----------



## Darth (Nov 30, 2013)

Maerala said:


> So Paul Walker died.



wow that sucks. he was pretty young.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 30, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Quantic Prime is a god



any particular reason for saying this ?

i don't doubt he is good but like any game in particular that created reason for your post?


----------



## Guiness (Nov 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> wow that sucks. he was pretty young.



hmmm

not that young

he was like 40.

but damn did he look good for his age 0_0


----------



## Infamy (Nov 30, 2013)

4N said:


> any particular reason for saying this ?
> 
> i don't doubt he is good but like any game in particular that created reason for your post?



I watch him play a LOT and I've seen him dominate people like Bjergsen mid lane when its not even his main role


----------



## Chausie (Nov 30, 2013)

Maerala said:


> So Paul Walker died.



i'm sorry for your loss?


----------



## Chausie (Nov 30, 2013)

oh, wait, it's an actor

thought it was someone you knew


----------



## Darth (Nov 30, 2013)

4N said:


> hmmm
> 
> not that young
> 
> ...



40 is a young age to die at. He was pretty successful to. it's really such a shame.


----------



## Infamy (Nov 30, 2013)

Chausie said:


> oh, wait, it's an actor
> 
> thought it was someone you knew



How did you not know who Paul Walker is o_o


----------



## OS (Nov 30, 2013)

Speaking of Paul Walker this probably makes the next Fast and Furious have some more story. Jason Stathoms character kills the chino and walkers character. Feel bad for Vin Diesel though if it was his good friend.

also, inb4 Chausie never has seen F&F


----------



## Guiness (Nov 30, 2013)

Infamy said:


> I watch him play a LOT and I've seen him dominate people like Bjergsen mid lane when its not even his main role



ok. i asked because your post was outta the blue.

especially when news of paul walker died and you bring that up suddenly. :c

sigh

who can play his role now in the movies? >_>


----------



## Infamy (Nov 30, 2013)

4N said:


> ok. i asked because your post was outta the blue.
> 
> especially when news of paul walker died and you bring that up suddenly. :c
> 
> ...



Ppl were talking about Quantic.


----------



## OS (Nov 30, 2013)

> who can play his role now in the movies? >_>


killed off and now they lost more members of the family.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 30, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Ppl were talking about Quantic.



oh that was pages ago

join us in mourning. 



Original Sin said:


> killed off and now they lost more members of the family.



im not satisfied :c


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2013)

Frost is just getting sauced by IG. >_>


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2013)

I never understood why people play Co-op vs AI. It's such a waste of time.


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2013)

> I never understood why people play Co-op vs AI. It's such a waste of time.



not to mention it's boring as fuck


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2013)

αce said:


> not to mention it's boring as fuck



yeah like, at some point you eventually realize that you're farming bots. And you're learning virtually nothing from it.


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2013)

also cj blaze>cj frost


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2013)

this fiddle build tho


----------



## OS (Dec 1, 2013)

So back to paul walker dying one of the comments to his death on facebook was

"2fast2soon"

I died.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> I never understood why people play Co-op vs AI. It's such a waste of time.



this bait doe. 
i disagree however.

i mainly play them when im  bored but when i do, i usually play champs whose skillset im unfamiliar with and learn them before pitching them in a Normal game. 

i currently use them to practice kiting. bots chase you all day so i just try to kite as well as i can. and i suck at it so it still serves a purpose.

i don't recommend them to improve at the game overall but if you want to learn how a champ works before playing them in a normal, a bot game or custom works pretty well.


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2013)

4N said:


> this bait doe.
> i disagree however.
> 
> i mainly play them when im  bored but when i do, i usually play champs whose skillset im unfamiliar with and learn them before pitching them in a Normal game.
> ...



not talking about you lol. I had an IRL friend who played nothing but co-op vs ai and got to lvl 30 with 3 normal wins.

ofc he never tried to do ranked but his skill level was so hilariously low for a lvl 30 that i just facepalmed every time i saw him play.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So back to paul walker dying one of the comments to his death on facebook was
> 
> "2fast2soon"
> 
> I died.



i feel bad for liking this.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> not talking about you lol. I had an IRL friend who played nothing but co-op vs ai and got to lvl 30 with 3 normal wins.
> 
> ofc he never tried to do ranked but his skill level was so hilariously low for a lvl 30 that i just facepalmed every time i saw him play.



3 normal wins? k, thats a bit excessive. :s

but i read that koreans only bot games until lvl 30. dunno if thats true though.


----------



## OS (Dec 1, 2013)

So from the few things I have seen it seems like Rengar isn't good for competitive play.


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2013)

4N said:


> 3 normal wins? k, thats a bit excessive. :s
> 
> but i read that koreans only bot games until lvl 30. dunno if thats true though.



I can assure you that it is most assuredly NOT true. 

lol why did you think I was talking about you? You been spamming co op games or something?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> I can assure you that it is most assuredly NOT true.
> 
> lol why did you think I was talking about you? You been spamming co op games or something?



yep

i've been getting really frustrated playing the game lately. so i decided to not just play normals/ranked at all. but im easing back into it slowly tho. just gotta know when to take a break from this game sometimes.


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2013)

4N said:


> yep
> 
> i've been getting really frustrated playing the game lately. so i decided to not just play normals/ranked at all. but im easing back into it slowly tho. just gotta know when to take a break from this game sometimes.



oh well if you don't want to deal with the community and just wanna relax that's fine then. 

I was mostly talking about people who do nothing but play co-op vs AI and then pretend like they understand specific champion matchups. 

"Morgana totally beats Lee Sin! Her W is op it can clear a whole wave!"


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 1, 2013)

Wtf Paul Walker died? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 1, 2013)

WHY DID THIS HAVE TO HAPPEN, GOD DAMNIT.

I REALLY LIKED HIM AS AN ACTOR


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> WHY DID THIS HAVE TO HAPPEN, GOD DAMNIT.
> 
> I REALLY LIKED HIM AS AN ACTOR



yeah it sucks. He was actually a pretty good actor even though he was acting in a franchise not particularly known for it's good acting lol.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 1, 2013)

So that crash was pretty brutal, looks like the car was split in half.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 1, 2013)

paul walker was the GOAT rip


----------



## OS (Dec 1, 2013)

Only thing that REALLY sucks about him dying is


>everyone is going to overhype f&f now
>he gets an oscar for his role in ff7.


speaking of undeserving oscars. Why the hell did anne hathaway get one for les miserable? I mean kudos to her for all the dieting and cutting her hair but like it was hardly anything moving. Good movie though.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 1, 2013)

The person who made this is going to hell


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 1, 2013)

the oscars dont deserve paul walker


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> oh well if you don't want to deal with the community and just wanna relax that's fine then.
> 
> I was mostly talking about people who do nothing but play co-op vs AI and then pretend like they understand specific champion matchups.
> 
> "Morgana totally beats Lee Sin! Her W is op it can clear a whole wave!"



well, just gotta show patience with people who say such stuff. if they are total douchebags then thats a different story though.



Vae said:


> WHY DID THIS HAVE TO HAPPEN, GOD DAMNIT.
> 
> I REALLY LIKED HIM AS AN ACTOR





Vae said:


> Wtf Paul Walker died? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



my reaction pretty much. never again will i see those blue eyes stare at me ;___;


----------



## OS (Dec 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> The person who made this is going to hell



Well I'm going to hell anyways probably so lol away.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 1, 2013)

He wasn't even driving.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 1, 2013)

Karthus jungle and Twitch jungle too stronk.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2013)

naut jungle strong as well.


----------



## OS (Dec 1, 2013)

Was a hard crash too. They were going 2Fast


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 1, 2013)

Maerala said:


> He wasn't even driving.



Indeed he wasn't, his friend who races for a living was driving, much more qualified than Paul and he still lost control.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 1, 2013)

Decent enough night for me.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 1, 2013)

much to learn just got to Challenger with Fiora.

Yes Gooby!


----------



## Infamy (Dec 1, 2013)

Wow that guy really got to challenger. what a surprise


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 1, 2013)

Can't watch the WCG finals at all, way too laggy.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

Holy fucking shit.

One fucking game.

Can I get a good AD carry in one fucking game.

Or at least a bot lane that doesn't give up 10 kills before 10 minutes.

That is all.

I fucking.

Ask for.

This is truly ELO hell. D5 trolls and D5 ebays.

And this is my punishment for somehow fluking a no loss streak when I broke it on EU.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> Can't watch the WCG finals at all, way too laggy.



So much this.

I don't suppose someone knows a stream that ain't twitch?


----------



## Infamy (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah WAD, bot lane wins game
you should just main support or adc


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 1, 2013)

The only way to win from top
Is like Shen with TP or Nasus

Jax maybe too but if you have like 2 items more than anyone else
Unless you can 1 vs 2/3 or win lanes aka Shen you can only play Trynd and just fuck your team over and split push 24/7


----------



## Infamy (Dec 1, 2013)

Rengar carries from top
level 6 gank bot ez double kill


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2013)

Shen wins games guys np.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 1, 2013)

tentative Lucian changes: 

 "Totally preliminary and might totally still change,
but currently we're looking at:
Q bonus AD ratio scales with character level
rather than spell rank. 60-120% scaling (levels
1-9) becomes 50-150% scaling (levels 1-18)
R base damages at ranks 1 and 2 up by a bit (10
and 5 per bullet, respectively)
R base AS ratio at ranks 1 and 2 up by a bit
R cooldown +10s at all ranks
This makes the level 9 burst case less
overpowering in lane while tuning the Culling
away from a throw this out whenever spell to a
much more impactful damaging spell with a
somewhat more meaningful CD."

So he gets some lategame power for less early damage and an improved ult. I swear these people never stop buffing vayne's early game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Rengar carries from top
> level 6 gank bot ez double kill



Here's the thing, pal.
I mained support in Diamond. Doesn't stop you from getting terror ADs.
My AD is actually alright but I'm simply not meant for the role and can't consistently carry.

If me being bot means we do alright then top and mid fail and feed.

I just can't catch a break.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah. I give up.
I got placed in some fantasy MMR where everyone is a D5 troll or eBay and i am literally the only one who knows how to play this game INCLUDING the enemy team except I get the lower IQ sum on my team resulting in me being in some kind of LoL version of the movie Idiocracy.


----------



## Xin (Dec 1, 2013)

Playing some games while having a hangover.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 1, 2013)

I agree with WAD and i personally cant do thisanymore too

Its just too fucking much
Jungle Cassiopeia


Who does red while baron is up and we see enemy going towards it
The same Cassiopeia who wont ever gank easy lanes

Fiddle who has absolutely no idea how to play the game. Like holy shit. He did the most questionable shit ever
Chase low HP wukong in a teamfight, Ult NOTHING, die while having been useless. WHAT WAS I SUPPOSED TO DO? "Hide in a brush and Ult the whole team?" "There are no brushes" "Except on both sides"

Christ this fucking guy. Then he flashes to try and fear the enemy Lucian WHO WAS SO FAR AWAY
"WHY WOULD YOU SCARE HIM"
I am fucking sick of this shit. I really am. I need my fucking bot lane to win. Once. Just once. HOW IS IT NOT POSSIBLE?

How? I never ever get ganks. What the fuck is my jungler doing? How is it the enemy jungler can gank all lanes multiple timse and still get every dragon and baron? 


Before i've been whining about a shitty match or two. This has been going on for over 10 games. One game my bot lane won, WE STOMPED

What is this.


----------



## Didi (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Gogeta (Dec 1, 2013)

You were mad at me yesterday over an aram


----------



## Didi (Dec 1, 2013)

There's a difference between being mad over someone being bad at the game, or someone intentionally going afk making us lose, gogeta


Also, I wasn't that mad. More along the lines of annoyed I'd say.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 1, 2013)

how did i intentionally lose you the game
i had pizza in the oven and i was afk for 2 and a half minutes
i didnt know you'd lose 3 turrets and an inhib

Plus you've whined about ranked and such before, why cant i? 
Hell, pretty much everyone here has whined about ranked at some point. Shit can be frustrating. It's not a good thing but it's sometimes inevitable


----------



## Didi (Dec 1, 2013)

Who says my post was directed at you tho?


I wanted to post it cuz of WAD's rage lol

Your post then just happened to be there at well

I'm not prohibiting either of you from anything


(also you intentionally went afk. And you going afk made us lose. That and WAD facechecking for no reason l0l)


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 1, 2013)

Ranked is boring.

Normals is where it's at.


----------



## Nim (Dec 1, 2013)

If I'm playing solo I have more fun playing ranked than normals


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2013)

cj blaze once again continuing their amazing non-ogn record
fucks sake blaze


2-0 omg
then
get stomped by some nub ogn team
pls


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2013)

αce said:


> cj blaze once again continuing their amazing non-ogn record
> fucks sake blaze
> 
> 
> ...



i thought ig was chinese? D:


----------



## OS (Dec 1, 2013)

IG is chinese.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 1, 2013)

Getting Platinum is going to be too much work in S4.

Wonder if I'm up for it.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 1, 2013)

i got pretty good luck with these Mystery Skins

tried 4th time and Mafia Graves


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2013)

> i thought ig was chinese? D:



i said blaze
not frost


----------



## VoDe (Dec 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]r58edfy1b8c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VoDe (Dec 1, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Getting Platinum is going to be too much work in S4.
> 
> Wonder if I'm up for it.



I try to get plat as well in S4


----------



## Nim (Dec 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]WvFW_FCatLM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## OS (Dec 1, 2013)

Had a support leblanc that took cs.

And saw the sharkeisha vid. Wadda bitch.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 1, 2013)

[youtube]40MKd6d_hoQ[/youtube]


----------



## Nim (Dec 1, 2013)

awww that cosplay is cute =)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

I woke up today and decided I'm not gonna get mad over this game anymore. I am mentally much stronger than I ever gave myself credit for and I won't allow this game to dominate my moods.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 1, 2013)

good luck.


----------



## OS (Dec 1, 2013)

I think playing BF4 has ruined my streak for this game.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> I woke up today and decided I'm not gonna get mad over this game anymore. I am mentally much stronger than I ever gave myself credit for and I won't allow this game to dominate my moods.



but if you do get mad, take a break pls


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> I woke up today and decided I'm not gonna get mad over this game anymore. I am mentally much stronger than I ever gave myself credit for and I won't allow this game to dominate my moods.


someone sig this so we can laugh in the future.

Oh and something none WAD related.
wildturtle says "Lucian is the strongest Marksman in the game right now-"
Oh my.


----------



## OS (Dec 1, 2013)

btw, I think it was Infamy but i don't feel too strongly about the build you posted for Lucian. It think it ironically focuses way too much on armor pen than damage. You got LW, BC, and Ghostblade. 


And I still have no clue why pros use triforce on lucian. Feels like it does nothing.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 1, 2013)

With pure ad for Lucian as in BT->Brutalizer->Youmuu I found I had more burst than if I went Trinity->BT->Last Whisper, Trinity build having more staying power with extra mana and health over fast burst of Youmuu build.


----------



## OS (Dec 1, 2013)

Yerp. 


Btw anyone here still read the world god only knows?


----------



## Morglay (Dec 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Yerp.
> 
> 
> Btw anyone here still read the world god only knows?



I need to catch up with it. Just completely lost interest in it around the time he met his nemesis.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 1, 2013)

That's just a harem series isn't it? or am I thinking of something else.


----------



## OS (Dec 1, 2013)

It's kind of a harem series. Not exactly a typical one. The dude used strategy to get the girls. But then it brought in heavy supernatural shounen stuff and it felt weird.


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2013)

Literally the HARDEST game I've ever carried with Lee Sin. 

I did things, I wasn't aware that I could do. 

I always just looked at Lee Sin players from afar. Acknowledging their skill and insane mechanics. 

I had no idea that I could do it too. 

Brilliant game. +3 teamwork.


----------



## OS (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2013)

> wildturtle says "Lucian is the strongest Marksman in the game right now-"



because, you know, he is
or corki

one of the two
but corki got nerfed


----------



## OS (Dec 1, 2013)

I'd still take jinx or sivir over him.


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> If I'm playing solo I have more fun playing ranked than normals


Yep same here! At least when you win in ranked you feel like you accomplished something. Only playing normals gets so boring sometimes.


VoDe said:


> I try to get plat as well in S4


aim to get out of silver first tiger. 


VoDe said:


> [YOUTUBE]r58edfy1b8c[/YOUTUBE]




Vi is THE BEST


Morglay said:


> I need to catch up with it. Just completely lost interest in it around the time he met his nemesis.


yeah same here lol. although i didn't get that far. 


Original Sin said:


> I'd still take jinx or sivir over him.



Cait, Jinx, Sivir, Vayne, Ashe, and Ezreal are my sacred adc's. 

only ones worth playing imo.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> aim to get out of silver first tiger.
> 
> Vi is THE BEST



well i have played her in 31/52 ranked games


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2013)

VoDe said:


> well i have played her in 31/52 ranked games



Only 31 games? And your W/L is barely positive?

How disgraceful.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 1, 2013)

Been using the Yommu build for Lucian, it's pretty beast.


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2013)

You carried hard yet the enemy team goes "Our team sucked" 
Our team comp was hella dumb by the standard meta yet the kids complain.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 1, 2013)

Ugh, i need to expand my champion pool
Both for top lane and ADC

I've done well with J4 even at Diamond so ill put him in my regular list for top.
Not sure about Jax. Ill get Wukong instead.


For ADC ill add Trist and Jinx to my practice list. Can't be bothered with Cait/Corki/Lucian.


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> Literally the HARDEST game I've ever carried with Lee Sin.
> 
> I did things, I wasn't aware that I could do.
> 
> ...



Oh wow I just checked and apparently I was playing against Four Platinum 1's and one Platinum IV. 

wtf I'm only Plat IV myself and that was solo queue! 

What is this sorcery? Damn my unreasonably high mmr!


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 1, 2013)

Vi is for sure my favorite jungler, though I'm starting to like Riven jungle.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> Oh wow I just checked and apparently I was playing against Four Platinum 1's and one Platinum IV.
> 
> wtf I'm only Plat IV myself and that was solo queue!
> 
> What is this sorcery? Damn my unreasonably high mmr!



Your wood, consider it thoroughly polished.


----------



## Nim (Dec 1, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> For ADC ill add Trist and Jinx to my practice list.



Good decision, they are both awesome


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 1, 2013)

I brought back Tristana, pretty fun carrying with her. Might pull her out in ranked this season.

Lucian is pretty interesting, I enjoy his burst. I just bought him a few days ago and his moveset is cool.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2013)

only good mystery skin gifts i gotten were rocket girl, nemesis jax and alien invader heim.

rito plz


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 1, 2013)

How do mystery skins work? Can you land skins that are not even for sale through them? Are the odds the same for every skin?


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 1, 2013)

um i just found this



vae? XD


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah I saw that on mobafire, seems like the same guy by the text.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 1, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> um i just found this
> 
> 
> 
> vae? XD



Where the fuck did you find this? ?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 1, 2013)

Either way, it doesn't matter.

I met that guy in that game, we're good friends now.

We were fucking around talking shit because we were completely wrecking the lane, added him and the Kayle on our team after the game.

Wasn't that long ago, 1? months maximum.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

10

crashes

Consecutively

This

Computer

Does anyone want to dare say they ever had a worse one?

Least it could do is give mercy by refusing to turn on again


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

11

and counting


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

A dozen times 

get rekt nerd


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 1, 2013)

4N said:


> only good mystery skin gifts i gotten were rocket girl, nemesis jax and alien invader heim.
> 
> rito plz



So you got dozens

Oh no what a shame what a problem





Nim♥ said:


> Good decision, they are both awesome



Thanks mate


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> Where the fuck did you find this? ?



it was in someone's sig on mobafire


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2013)

re-reading slam dunk

got damn it

fcking sakuragi in the final minutes against kainan

so manly. 

many tears were shed that day when i read it for the first time.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2013)

what happened to moments like these ;___;


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

ok so i absolutely cannot be in a Skype call anymore while playing lol

guess u won't hear my sexy voice for a while friends


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 2, 2013)

Do you guys know someone who I might like to play that's similar to Morgana? 

I like to play long range, but not a healer. I started out playing Zyra and I loved her -- dropping her flowers like crazy and the captive vines. I then played Quinn, but I think I really suck as Quinn. Not into Ashe for some reason. And Annie's attacks aren't really long range. 

Right now I have like 5500 IP since I've been playing like crazy the past few days trying to get better ;P


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2013)

My computer crashed a grand total of 30 times today. Even when LoL was the only program running lol.

I am gonna have to get a new comp for Christmas :/


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2013)

Norngpinky said:


> Do you guys know someone who I might like to play that's similar to Morgana?
> 
> I like to play long range, but not a healer. I started out playing Zyra and I loved her -- dropping her flowers like crazy and the captive vines. I then played Quinn, but I think I really suck as Quinn. Not into Ashe for some reason. And Annie's attacks aren't really long range.
> 
> Right now I have like 5500 IP since I've been playing like crazy the past few days trying to get better ;P



Lux is the closest in design to Morgana.

Both have long range bindings (Lux's can snare up to two people!). Both have shields and are burst casters.

Only difference is Morgana gets up and close and personal for her ultimate burst while Lux fires a laser linearly! I definitely recommend Lux and as she is a champion that is all skillshots she will definitely improve your mechanics.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 2, 2013)

Meanwhile he thinks she's the worst champion in the game.

With the possible exception of Elise.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2013)

elise made my computer crash

anytime theres an elise i lose

yup


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks WAD!! I don't really like Morgana's binding since it would only hit whoever it touches first. So I always stupidly get the minions before an enemy. 




Maerala said:


> Meanwhile he thinks she's the worst champion in the game.
> 
> With the possible exception of Elise.



Lol. Lux or Morgana? 


I think Elise has pretty cool abilities. Tried to play her though but I sucked at her.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> elise made my computer crash
> 
> anytime theres an elise i lose
> 
> yup



... 

That might actually be true.


----------



## Nim (Dec 2, 2013)

Norngpinky said:


> I like to play long range, but not a healer. I started out playing Zyra and I loved her -- dropping her flowers like crazy and the captive vines. I then played Quinn, but I think I really suck as Quinn. Not into Ashe for some reason. And Annie's attacks aren't really long range.
> 
> Right now I have like 5500 IP since I've been playing like crazy the past few days trying to get better ;P



Lulu 
Not similiar Morgana but still a lot of fun!


----------



## Infamy (Dec 2, 2013)

holy shit
12 dodges in a row trying to play ranked in silver
another dodge, i give up


----------



## Xin (Dec 2, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> um i just found this
> 
> 
> 
> vae? XD



Did you use doge comments after that wow? 

I WANT TO SEE


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 2, 2013)

Yes, we used doge comments.


----------



## Xin (Dec 2, 2013)

I love doge comments.


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 2, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Lulu
> Not similiar Morgana but still a lot of fun!



She's so expensive but the pixxx


----------



## Chausie (Dec 2, 2013)

so i've been getting these sore throats every 4-5months since i was in hospital last year. can feel one coming on now. fucking awful feeling, knowing you're going to be ill for the next week, but there's nothing you can do about it



Norngpinky said:


> Thanks WAD!! I don't really like Morgana's binding since it would only hit whoever it touches first. So I always stupidly get the minions before an enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no worries about sucking at champs, can only get good at them if you play them a lot anyway!

like people said, lux is kinda similar.

though i did have the same thought when i first started playing, i only wanted to play champions similar to what i already knew, which can be kinda hard as every champ is different in some way

you could maybe try nidalee, got a lot of abilities like elise(a ranged form and a melee one), including a super long range spear and heal, then a way to escape in her other form?

morg is one of my fave champs at the moment, along with Kayle. you could try out kayle, but she's kinda a ranged auto attacker too, but then goes melee when the spell wears out, so you need to watch out for that. she has a heal and a shield that makes you immune for an ult though


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 2, 2013)

Nidalee would not be a champ recommended for new players, she's so reliant on hitting skillshots, she's actually really hard.


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks Chausie for the rec. 

I'm trying to get used to just one form atm though. Like with Elise and her spider form...I get confused, I think. 

But best match thus far 10/7/16 Morgana! w00t! I think I'm better with assist kill as I can just target ppl from long range. But when they get close to me, I'm dead ;P


----------



## Morglay (Dec 2, 2013)

Zhonya's rush on Taric = OP 8/2/25


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 2, 2013)

how do trolls really get into ranked.

I mean, they have to get to lvl 30 first off. then they have to purchase at least 16 champs. then they have to get to your rank. ive seen diamond players being complete trolls.

takes some real effort for a troll.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 2, 2013)

omg I got repped by zaru and he said he has 15649128 points


----------



## Xin (Dec 2, 2013)

I have only 1/5 of that.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 2, 2013)

15.6 million rep? Fucking Zaru


----------



## Cronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Chausie said:


> so i've been getting these sore throats every 4-5months since i was in hospital last year. can feel one coming on now. fucking awful feeling, knowing you're going to be ill for the next week, but there's nothing you can do about it



i have a cure for your throat 



Xin said:


> I have only 1/5 of that.



i only have half of that


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2013)

Sounds about right. 


2.7m poor as fuck here


wait wtf Xin when did you hit queen bitch you sunuvabitch

I'll allow you surpassing me only because I haven't posted much nor repwhored at all in the last 7 months (aka ever since I hit this rank) just because this rank is better


----------



## Xin (Dec 2, 2013)

I think yesterday.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Xin said:


> I think yesterday.



my reps too stronk


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 2, 2013)

I wish you could donate IP. I have absolutely no use for it since I pretty much almost own everything you can purchase with IP.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 2, 2013)

You're all ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with too much rep.

360k here, I got caught rep whoring too much. 

I've had it cut in half like 5-6 times, that's what happens when you rep whore in a skype convo filled with mods


----------



## Chausie (Dec 2, 2013)

I have  141157 rep! go me!



Vae said:


> Nidalee would not be a champ recommended for new players, she's so reliant on hitting skillshots, she's actually really hard.



i suppose you're right, but she's pretty safe to play  otherwise, no? long range skill shot with a heal and easy escape once 6? i guess not useful if you're not really comfortable hitting spears




Norngpinky said:


> Thanks Chausie for the rec.
> 
> I'm trying to get used to just one form atm though. Like with Elise and her spider form...I get confused, I think.
> 
> But best match thus far 10/7/16 Morgana! w00t! I think I'm better with assist kill as I can just target ppl from long range. But when they get close to me, I'm dead ;P



ye i guess multiple forms takes some getting used to!

and don't worry about getting more assists over kills all the time, esp now that there are assist streaks to increase your gold from them! personally, i try to focus more on staying alive and helping my team over being overly aggressive and chasing kills. 

on morg, save your ult for if they come close to you, and use it if they start chasing you. should slow them down and stun them long enough for you to escape. when you get more comfortable, you won't mind being in the middle of the enemy team to use it!

also you may like janna. her q is a long range knockup, w is a slow and e is a shield, with a huge heal/knockback ult. mainly used as support, i don't know how good she is mid now.



Cronos said:


> i have a cure for your throat



oh cronos you dirty boy


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 2, 2013)

Nidalee heals are really mana costy so I would pick her because she's safe, most people fail at her traps and while Nidalee might have an easy time getting away.
If you're not good at the game you're going to have a hard time doing anything except running, and even then I doubt you'll manage to get through a wall.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2013)

twitch chat be spoiling the walking dead

nooooooo!


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2013)

AD Triforce Amumu sleeper op.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 2, 2013)

4N said:


> twitch chat be spoiling the walking dead
> 
> nooooooo!



Here, allow me to give you advice on how to avoid it.

Don't look at the chat.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 2, 2013)

1953186who gives a shit about rep

anyway the fucking throws in ranked... FUCK

another game lost because this smartass Lux went to face check a fucking bush, WHEN WE KNEW THAT ENEMY THRESH WAS THERE


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2013)

I remember when it was my best friend who never reps me that put me over a million. Such an occasion.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2013)

so one of my very close friend who we both had a thing for at one point in time back on an island is talking to me on Skype about her boyfriend, who thinks we got something going on currently between us.

like what the fck. im all the way here in WA while you are on a bloody island in the Caribbean Sea. 

im telling u mang, internet relationships the next op


----------



## Nim (Dec 2, 2013)

I have 114340 rep points xD winner!


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2013)

4N said:


> so one of my very close friend who we both had a thing for at one point in time back on an island is talking to me on Skype about her boyfriend, who thinks we got something going on currently between us.
> 
> like what the fck. im all the way here in WA while you are on a bloody island in the Caribbean Sea.
> 
> im telling u mang, internet relationships the next op


Online/Long Distance relationships really do exist though. Although they don't work as intended very often.


Nim♥ said:


> I have 114340 rep points xD winner!



You are most definitely not a winner yet.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2013)

Shut up, Hady.

Nim is definitely a winner. In our hearts.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 2, 2013)

how are you supposed to carry games like this:



i mean seriously, Fizz went 0/7 at first 15 mins and cried why i dont gank

well how the fuck am i supposed to gank if he pushes the lane to tower


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 2, 2013)

You play roles that are not jungle.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 2, 2013)

You were doign decently well and so was Trist and you had a fed Malphite...

You are complaining about teams like these? Really? I'd love to have 1 other lane win. (And have a 3rd one go even? What is this christmas?)



Now this shit for example is sad. But even then.


I mean, i am sorry for sounding rude but your team was really not so horrible.


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> You play roles that are not jungle.



This man does not speak the truth.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 2, 2013)

Darth said:


> This man does not speak the truth.



It depends though. In lower ELO Solo Lanes are IMO more effective because you can snowball easily if you have better mechanics and just roam and kill everyone yourself. As a jungler usually you rely on your teammate for most of the damage plus you need a responsive laner.

If you are a fed Rengar lets say you just need to jump the enemy mid and you blow him up, take turret afterwards etc.


----------



## Xin (Dec 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> ..that's what happens when you rep whore in a skype convo filled with mods



lol            .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2013)

>RoA Fizz

i em cry ;~;

nothing u coulda done BroDe

some people are just heavy


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2013)

what is this rep business i keep hearing about


----------



## Xin (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't know what you're talking about. 



Schwick said:


> [sp][/sp]


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 2, 2013)

WAD talking about bad builds?

How hilarious


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2013)

It's ok Vae. I'd be salty too if I wasn't quite as good as someone's worst role.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm doing fine as Pantheon against Rumble, suddenly wild Varus appears, after that Kha'Zix

then i look at scores: our Ez 0/7, Thresh 0/6

gfg


----------



## Nim (Dec 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> Shut up, Hady.
> 
> Nim is definitely a winner. In our hearts.



Awww


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 2, 2013)

Darth said:


> This man does not speak the truth.



For Gold IV-V or lower, I wouldn't jungle or support unless I have Amumu as a jungler


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 2, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> For Gold IV-V or lower, I wouldn't jungle or support unless I have Amumu as a jungler



I'd jungle, carry junglers.

I wouldn't want to support or ADC.

Carrying from those roles is fucking awful when your team is retarded.

ADCs have the hardest time carrying since they're so reliant on protection, at least as a carry jungler you can actually carry.


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> For Gold IV-V or lower, I wouldn't jungle or support unless I have Amumu as a jungler



Mid/Jungle are the hardest carry roles in the game. I think that applies in all elo's. 

Just play Karthus.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2013)

Mid > Jungle > Bot > Top in carrying.

Thing is you feel the most stress as a jungler since if all lanes fail, there's nothing you could do whereas if you win mid you can maybe carry if top and bot lost since the jungler himself probably didn't feed just had minimal impact.

Top can carry harder than bot unless bot gets really fed which truthfully happens a lot.

Problem a lot of Junglers face and the mistakes they make is they try to staunch the bleeding of a failing lane instead of cutting their losses and instead compensating in another lane.

From a jungler-standpoint, you just have to do a lot of risk:reward analysis. Is it worth snowballing the Akali top? The Nid so she can maybe roam mid? Or the Vayne bot so she can carry later?

Then you have to anticipate what the enemy jungler will want to do and play the mindgames. Let's say mid is equal, top is losing a bit and bot is winning a bit. Do you help top get back into the game? (sometimes you can) or do you push bots advantage even more? The enemy jungler will try to anticipate that move and why if you're facing an equally skilled counterpart in the woods the game is probably lost if 2/3 lanes lose since you can be sure that they will probably predict you laying all your cards on the 3rd.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2013)

And Karthus is definitely one of the best mid carries if you can avoid getting assassinated by assassin mids (ban Fizz, exhaust almost always, barrier vs leblanc, etc). Playing Karthus against farm off lanes like Orianna is pretty much a guaranteed win since you can't be pushed in or threatened with kill potential and while you keep each other in lane you can assist ganks with R and you are one of if not the hardest scaling AP late game (Veigar is single target mostly so meh).


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 2, 2013)

Well, I played Wukong in Silvers at top and that usually carried hard cause he snowballs pretty hard. And because Silver players don't really position very well, you can just kill them easy plus they loveeeeee to group together. Once you get into High gold or plat, it's probably best to say fuck it and split push all day instead of grouping.

Bot will snowball stupidly hard in lower elos cause you can get two kills.

Also Karthus op. I feel like games are fking much longer at Silver/Gold than it is now. (Except for people that spam ff@20)


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 2, 2013)

One for all already gone.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2013)

Wukong is really great if you snowball but requires tremendous outplayed and sometimes jungle pressure because truth is you lose to a great deal of tops in the current meta.

And yeah, best tops currently are those that either hyperscale into late game (doge), snowball like fuck (Riven), or have tremendous split push pressure (Teeto).

...or all of the above. Like Trondomoron, RIGHT INFAMY-CHAN?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh yeah. Shame for those who missed our 14all on NA yesterday. 5 Sonas vs. 5 Vaynes.

Such songs
very music
much dancing
wow


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> Mid > Jungle > Bot > Top in carrying.
> 
> Thing is you feel the most stress as a jungler since if all lanes fail, there's nothing you could do whereas if you win mid you can maybe carry if top and bot lost since the jungler himself probably didn't feed just had minimal impact.
> 
> ...



man jungling sounds hard. 

fuck that imma just play adc and right click all day.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 2, 2013)

Thorin tries to be a professional journalist, then he acts like this.

What a tit


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2013)

i gotta start maining mid again

top is fine if it's taken but winning lane all the time nets me nothing if i can't help my team win a majority of the time

#shyvandolafnotrlyOPinlowELO


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2013)

then again neither is doge


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2013)

also fk when did i break 20k


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 2, 2013)

5 posts ago.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2013)

also new god tier lists

ADC: Lucian Sivir Cait 
mid: Ori Ziggs Karthus
jangle: eve (everyone in between) elise at end
support: Taric Annie Fiddle
Top: why not just play Trynd

in b4 Vae tells me my list sucks

In after lucidity boosts


----------



## Xin (Dec 2, 2013)

?\_(ツ)_/?       .


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2013)

So I was looking up people's MMRs to see where mine placed, and this is the closest comparison I've found. 





Guess I'm around Plat 1'ish then?


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2013)

karthus? idk did pre season change that much?
last i checked he just got rekt by any assassins and his ramp up time was too long


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> also new god tier lists
> 
> ADC: Lucian Sivir Cait
> mid: Ori Ziggs Karthus
> ...



Lol that ADC list, Sivir is not god tier.
Mid list is completely questionable.
Jungle is bad because I agree with Eve but the Elise comment is made by a shitter.
Support I once again disagree with Taric.
Top, because Trynd is a fagget.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 2, 2013)

Wheres doge


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 2, 2013)

This is WAD, his tier lists are always 50% bullshit and garbage.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2013)

no my teammates are just worse than Plat 1
Sivir is god tier 
had every ability nerfed except W and passive and still strong as fk deal with it
Taric is op do u even bot lane last 3 weeks
spider can give me an 8-legged handjob
Karthus rapes just don't get assassinated don't feed invariably carry cuz fuck exponential math 

ENDLESS RAGE


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2013)

doge sucks unless ur diamond

too unreliable

last 3 games enemy crushes mid and bot and ends game in 25 minutes

"stall morherfuckers we got late game"

OK

I DIE TO LUCIAN 9 TIMES iN LANE

GO BASED DOGE

also that cornbread cruncher can't be fuckin withered

slowing black people

hahahaha

NopE


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> Oh yeah. Shame for those who missed our 14all on NA yesterday. 5 Sonas vs. 5 Vaynes.
> 
> Such songs
> very music
> ...



Fcking hilarious

We need to do an anivia 1 for all whenever they bring it back.


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2013)

sivir's pretty strong right now. altho not as strong as she was pre-nerf. 

cait's always going to be in the top 4. and yeah lucian is strong but people really only pick him for his laning phase. 

Ori will always be op in SR because her kit is OP. Ziggs? naaah. Karthus? naaaaaaaaah. 

lol @ your elise hate. eve is op tho

taric is op i agree. so is fiddle and annie. sona and thresh still gud tho.

and yeah trynda is dumb. Riven, Nasus, Renekton, Jax, and Shen also good top lane tho.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 2, 2013)

I was getting Pentas with Sivir way before she was FotM and buffed


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> doge sucks unless ur diamond
> 
> too unreliable
> 
> ...



Lol, sucks unless Diamond? I see more Diamond games end at 20 minutes than I do lower elo games, so he's more reliable at lower elo.

Stop your constant crying about shitty teams, you're not getting Diamond because you're not good enough, nothing else.

If you lose more than you win, that's on you not your teammates every game, you're starting to sound like a fucking stereotypical bronze player.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2013)

4N said:


> Fcking hilarious
> 
> We need to do an anivia 1 for all whenever they bring it back.



did on eu with Didi and Gogeta

we all ran revive TP too

was fkn hysterical



Darth said:


> sivir's pretty strong right now. altho not as strong as she was pre-nerf.
> 
> cait's always going to be in the top 4. and yeah lucian is strong but people really only pick him for his laning phase.
> 
> ...



who deserves top 3 ad with luci and cait

no one

but Sivir

Good in lane

Retarded AoE teamfight damage

playmaking ults

spider sucks

but srsly top 3 jangles probably eve, shyv, and 

Just saying

Master fucking yi

Karthus rapes because guess what

who can really shut him down in lane?

kass? permbanned
fizz? Permbanned
zed? Not even, exhaust and get fked nerd
LB? Managable with barrier and some jungle care now and then early on then holy fk get hyperscaled on

Glad u agree about Taric

Cuz fuck Taric

Vae's lack of playing bot lately showing

and those are good tops...when the rest of ur team is decent


when they are shit

U play Trynd

Or don't play top

cuz fuck u can't carry otherwise from there


I EM PRooFz


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol, sucks unless Diamond? I see more Diamond games end at 20 minutes than I do lower elo games, so he's more reliable at lower elo.
> 
> Stop your constant crying about shitty teams, you're not getting Diamond because you're not good enough, nothing else.
> 
> If you lose more than you win, that's on you not your teammates every game, you're starting to sound like a fucking stereotypical bronze player.



except it is actually true

ask Darth about my scores in my match history

Spectate my bot lanes

I should really start a journal with screenshots to show you the state of this clamp

this is literal actual ELO hell

I just constantly get d5 trolls and ebays more than my enemy does

that's a fucking fact son


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 2, 2013)

Sounds like you just don't deserve Diamond.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol that ADC list, Sivir is not god tier.
> Mid list is completely questionable.
> Jungle is bad because I agree with Eve but the Elise comment is made by a shitter.
> Support I once again disagree with Taric.
> Top, because Trynd is a fagget.



taric is pretty strong at the moment, particularly against full ad teams. can stack armor and hp, be pretty hard to kill and deal a fair amount of damage



Vae said:


> Thorin tries to be a professional journalist, then he acts like this.
> 
> What a tit



and this was days ago, saw it on krepos twitter! he seems kinda childish!

oh ye, personally, ad wise, i like going with sivir cait or jinx. jinx cause jinx, sivir and cait cause with their q's, can chunk someone i get in a binding on morg. can often kill them the second time i bind them, if they don't back. it's great!

and all the legacy skins have their own day to go on sale, right?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2013)

i know i do and i wil once this statistical anomaly skews the other way and as i choose to play mid/jungle instead of top since i am most satisfied with my mechanics and know i can outlane just about anyone

but u go on with the tadpole tier baits

makes my dick diamond-tier in hardness at least


----------



## Shozan (Dec 2, 2013)

Garen the GOAT Top 

If you need to go Tanky BC, AI, SC, RO, WA, Tabis or Mercurial

If you are Pimpin IE, BC, AI, Swiftness, SV...

and fuck it, you don't even need 6 items


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 2, 2013)

Tadpole tier baits seem to get you agitated and forces you to make aggressive responses, SEEMS LIKE THEY WORK JUST FINE


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2013)

so mad doe


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 2, 2013)

Taric is op doe. I'd say he's tied with Leona for top three.

Winrate at 56% while Leona winrate is 53%. Nvm he wins.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> also new god tier lists
> 
> ADC: Lucian Sivir Cait
> mid: Ori Ziggs Karthus
> ...



adc: jinx?

mid: kassadin?!?!!1

jangle (?): agreed

support: Leona.

top: I dun like trynd, how bout riven

#1 ban has to be evelynn, shes so fcking insane now


----------



## Nim (Dec 2, 2013)

oh daaamn, I should really play some league tomorrow, or my skill will start to drop like hell


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 2, 2013)

Tier lists isnt about what you like but what is indeed strong

Top : Trynd, Nasus, Renekton, Riven, Jax maybe
Jungle : Eve, fuck Eve
Mid : Kass, Fizz w/e
Support : Not sure but like Taric, Annie 
ADC : Cait + Season ADC, this time being Lucian


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Taric is op doe. I'd say he's tied with Leona for top three.
> 
> Winrate at 56% while Leona winrate is 53%. Nvm he wins.



lol 56% is ridiculous.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2013)

jinx is gewd but not OP
kass is really gewd but lolz permban but he can get rekt Kayle dumps on him kinds herd
Leona is stronk but easy to outplay, bait zenith blade and she's got nada or if ur jangler is close let her zenith joo
Fuck Trynd
Riven is gay but Trynd is ultra gay


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 2, 2013)

You want to climb elo play Jungler, most impact on the map - obviousssssssss. Mid is second. I was able to carry Bronze no problem when I just played jungle Volibear every match. Won't be much different from Silver this upcoming season from what I've tasted from the Silver brehs.


ADC is the worst. I'd love to play ADC, and I honestly do not demand much from my support. Only thing I want the support to do is ward the fucking lane brush, like Jesus Christ why can't they just do that? If they did that, I'd carry no problem from ADC at low elo. Because of that, I'd rather prefer to play support and just get my retarded partner fed.

ADC is bottom tier at low elo imo. Though I am picking up Tristana gain, I figure with crazy late game I could always just tell my team to turtle and I farm up and shred shit late game.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 2, 2013)

You cant say X or Y isnt OP cause he or she is permaban. Infact thats why champs are usually permabanned - cause they are either OP or annoying - or both. 
Kass, Fizz and Nasus are almost permabanned cause its almost impossible to beat them or even if you do they'll just come back easily. 

Also what sadly doesnt happen with a lot of supports is that they wont ward the brush when we are say chasing an enemy and he goes into the brush. Like jesus do yuo want either of us to face check it instead? Thats why i love ward trinket. The range sucks but better than nothing


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 2, 2013)

personally

top: riven, wukong, renekton
mid: kass, swain (srs a good swain > meta), ziggs
support: taric/Leona, thresh, fidd, annie
adc: jinx, cait, I don't find Lucian stronk, sivir
jangle!: eve no.1, j4, shyv, vi, maybe aatrox and lee sin

dude thresh is sick support. 2 sec stun from hook and drag to you or you to them, flay knockup to you or away from you (srsly a good flay fucks over so many junglers, flay stops vi's q and ult, jarvan's flag lance combo, sej charge, lee sin dash, zac slingshot, and everything in between). On top of that an autoattack boost from it and those walls fucking over teamfights. plus lantern dash = instant gank.

thresh man also I used to main wukong he's beast


----------



## Chausie (Dec 2, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> You want to climb elo play Jungler, most impact on the map - obviousssssssss. Mid is second. I was able to carry Bronze no problem when I just played jungle Volibear every match. Won't be much different from Silver this upcoming season from what I've tasted from the Silver brehs.
> 
> 
> ADC is the worst. I'd love to play ADC, and I honestly do not demand much from my support. Only thing I want the support to do is ward the fucking lane brush, like Jesus Christ why can't they just do that? If they did that, I'd carry no problem from ADC at low elo. Because of that, I'd rather prefer to play support and just get my retarded partner fed.
> ...



why don't you ward the lane bush yourself?

generally now, supports start with 2 wards. 1 normal and and the one from the trinket, if they take the warding trinket. the trinket one lasts for less time than the cd on it. they can't keep absolutely everything warded any more.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 2, 2013)

Chausie said:


> why don't you ward the lane bush yourself?
> 
> generally now, supports start with 2 wards. 1 normal and and the one from the trinket, if they take the warding trinket. the trinket one lasts for less time than the cd on it. they can't keep absolutely everything warded any more.



Because they didn't have trinkets in season 3. If my support was not listening to me then I'd probably start getting wards around my 3rd buy and doing it myself. Still a inconvenience and very frustrating to work with someone who cannot do the bare minimum :\.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 2, 2013)

that was last season, no need to talk about that now


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 2, 2013)

hey talon is free tomorrow. I wanted to try him.

i heard he's actually pretty decent now, with the nerf of other assassins and the removal of oracles.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> You cant say X or Y isnt OP cause he or she is permaban. Infact thats why champs are usually permabanned - cause they are either OP or annoying - or both.
> Kass, Fizz and Nasus are almost permabanned cause its almost impossible to beat them or even if you do they'll just come back easily.
> 
> Also what sadly doesnt happen with a lot of supports is that they wont ward the brush when we are say chasing an enemy and he goes into the brush. Like jesus do yuo want either of us to face check it instead? Thats why i love ward trinket. The range sucks but better than nothing



I kind of don't see the point in warding top bush unless you immediately place the ward in the bush before they come in. Mainly cause once they run through the bush and when you place the ward, they're already on the second bush or the other bush. And then they escape.

I DO FIND ANNOYING THE BUSHES IN BOT LANE. If I put a pink near the edge of the bush, and they place a ward on the opposite end, the pink is not going to pick it up.


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2013)

I played taric/sivir duoqing yesterday, was some of the free'est elo I ever had


shit's op

went 14/2/8 np


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 2, 2013)

were you taric or sivir 

edit: THEY REMOVED URR

WHYYYYYY

edit: oh wait its : hurr

I am idiot lmao


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2013)

Taric ofc

Sivir


----------



## Xin (Dec 2, 2013)

God Tier [Very Strong]: 
Mid-Lane Gods: Kassadin, Swain, Ziggs, Nidalee, Annie, Talon, Fizz, Orianna
Jungle Gods: Rammus, Amumu, Jarvan IV, Sejuani, Fiddlesticks, Shyvana, Vi
AD Gods: Sivir, Caitlyn, Twitch, Lucian, Jinx
Top Lane Gods: Jax, Nasus, Tryndamere, Wukong, Singed, Renekton
Support Gods:  Taric, Leona, Thresh, Sona, Fiddlesticks, Annie

this is my tier list and I swear to god this is not just copy pasted from nerfplz.com

seriously


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 2, 2013)

Didi said:


> Taric ofc
> 
> Sivir



I would pay to see a taric to 14/2/8

yey new page


----------



## Maerala (Dec 2, 2013)

Why can't we just be friends.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 2, 2013)

Being friends is for losers.

Real men argue about petty things like a bad game or failed ganks


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 2, 2013)

real men argue over video games

am I right, or am I right.

random: my dad had to work a 12 hours shift today. I can't imagine.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> Being friends is for losers.
> 
> Real men argue about petty things like a bad game or failed ganks



real men shout at one another over skype to the point where no one else can talk or get a word in edgeways. 

about irrelevant shit too, instead of actually playing the game and using skype to try win the game.


----------



## Chad (Dec 2, 2013)

The funniest fail gank is probably a Lee Sin who misses a Sonic Wave.


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2013)

Chausie said:


> real men shout at one another over skype to the point where no one else can talk or get a word in edgeways.
> 
> about irrelevant shit too, instead of actually playing the game and using skype to try win the game.



to be fair you should really turn your mic up or speak louder, I can always barely hear you, even if no one else is saying anything


----------



## Chausie (Dec 2, 2013)

Didi said:


> to be fair you should really turn your mic up or speak louder, I can always barely hear you, even if no one else is saying anything



i wouldn't have been heard even if it was louder, they were pretty full on with that disagreement


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 2, 2013)

It's everyone's fault but their own.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2013)

Darth said:


> Online/Long Distance relationships really do exist though. Although they don't work as intended very often.



yeah i know they do. im hesitant about entering those kind of relationships though to be honest for obvious reasons.

also, apparently her boyfriend began talking to me through her Skype ( i always leave my skype online). he actually told me not to talk to her for the rest of the week "whatever my last name is".

so rude. im more disappointed though if anything. why do you have your bf talking for you? does he have that much control over that relationship? 

and its funny he is intimidated by me!  like i come across as a serious person at first due to my steel-like politeness(if i don't know you at all) and my manner of walking, but im like one of the guys you really don't need to worry about. im almost harmless 

fcking douche.


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> real men argue over video games
> 
> am I right, or am I right.
> 
> random: my dad had to work a 12 hours shift today. I can't imagine.



Your dad's a real man. 

I've had to work 12 hour shifts and I can tell you, they're REALLY not fun.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 2, 2013)

Darth said:


> Your dad's a real man.
> 
> I've had to work 12 hour shifts and I can tell you, they're REALLY not fun.



they're not that bad once you get into them. i liked it in the pub, hated it when i worked in a club


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2013)

irony

me acknowledging the whole debacle was petty and thus leaving after the game because i didn't want to deal with it anymore

only for it to be pettily brought up later as a means of baiting me

stay classy, children


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't know what's going on tbh.



			
				Darth said:
			
		

> Your dad's a real man.
> 
> I've had to work 12 hour shifts and I can tell you, they're REALLY not fun.



This.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2013)

u don't have to know but to avoid drama like that again im just done playing with the EU people tbh


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 2, 2013)

I need lots more Lee Sin practice.



WAD said:


> u don't have to know but to avoid drama like that again im just done playing with the EU people tbh



Oh, must have been some serious arguing.


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> u don't have to know but to avoid drama like that again im just done playing with the EU people tbh



gogeta, vae, drama?

WHAT A SURPRISE.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't understand the people that play this game sometimes.

I'm 8/0/16 Renekton, unkillable.

Vayne just 3 shot Caitlyn for like the 5th time in a row and Janna is solo defense on the nexus towers for the next 20 seconds.

I'm at like 40% hp and I'm tanking both towers and Janna damage expecting my full health red buffed Vayne to come waste her or take the towers.

Vayne fucking runs away to recall


----------



## Chausie (Dec 2, 2013)

i wasn't baiting you, i was voicing how much it pisses me off. esp as it happens fairly often(not just you, but in general people bickering like kids), esp after you had said earlier in this thread how you weren't going to get angry at the game any more.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2013)

just play with us on NA.

we may be worse-skilled but we are cooler anyway. fck those tryhards anyway 

jk.

however, at any point in time though where you are getting frustrated or angry at the game, you just need to take a break. after WAD's two d/c's last night i was becoming rather agitated, which is exactly what i've been trying to avoid when i play the game nowadays. its the same thing when im calm and everyone else gets worked up or angry: no one wants to deal with the sort of behavior that promotes toxicity and bickering among comrades.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 2, 2013)

Darth said:


> gogeta, vae, drama?
> 
> WHAT A SURPRISE.



Lol, I didn't even do anything.

I was just playing at bot with Adrian calmly while WAD and Gogeta shout at each other like children who broke each others toys because of failed ganks.

Fucking pathetic tbh.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 2, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I don't understand the people that play this game sometimes.
> 
> I'm 8/0/16 Renekton, unkillable.
> 
> ...



But you won.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 2, 2013)

We won, but we could've lost because of a bad teamfight after Vayne refused to end.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 2, 2013)

I outplayed their Rengar so hard at level 6 too.

I came off the worse for wear after a trade and ran to my tower and he chased, I was low enough for him to dive me on tower.
So I baited him into tower range by walking a bit behind my tower, popped Dominus, flashed forward, sliced and ignited him, culled the meek to make sure I didn't die to ignite, then diced away from the creep wave.

#platlevelplayz


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 2, 2013)

But its a normal o.o


----------



## Sajin (Dec 2, 2013)

I wish I was bronze at times, sounds fun.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 2, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> But its a normal o.o



I don't like losing.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 2, 2013)

Can I recommend not getting Frozen Mallet on Renekton?


----------



## Sansa (Dec 2, 2013)

I thought it would be a good buy cause I didn't want Caitlyn and Rengar getting near Vayne or away from me.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 2, 2013)

It used to be pretty decent on him before the changes, it's not really worth it on Renekton though.

You should have gotten a Hydra then a Spirit Visage or Hexdrinker after that.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't think I've ever seen a Mallet bought ever since the Trinity Force change.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't play Renek very much so I don't know how to build him.

I'll try that build sometime though.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 2, 2013)

I'd say go Sunfire/Spirit Visage/Hydra > Sunfire/Hydra > Omen > Hexdrinker/BC > optional item depending on how the game is looking.

Could get a Spirit Visage as last item if they have a lot of AP or you want the healing increase + health and CDR, just listed it as a potential first item if the laner is a strong AP like Rumble.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 2, 2013)

Haven't seen a Rumble in forever.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 2, 2013)

Just an example, there are other AP laners too but he came to mind first.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't remember the last time anyone should build Frozen Mallet.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 2, 2013)

I've definitely buying the gator though.

I always play him on free week, he's fun.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 2, 2013)

hahaha, the responses too


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 2, 2013)

Ok fuck every other champion, just need to get my Riven mechanics to diamond status.

Granted she isn't banned.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 2, 2013)

I can't play Riven for shit. I turn my ulti on, jump in and die.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 2, 2013)

i can't play her either, i tried pressing buttons and hoping other people died, but i ended up dying all the time instead

other champions were so much easier


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 2, 2013)

I like Riven a lot but I struggle with her too.

Riot pls why you nerf Aatrox when I started maining top lane.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> also new god tier lists
> 
> ADC: Lucian Sivir Cait
> mid: Ori Ziggs Karthus
> ...



Tryndamere is like the most balanced champion in the game with a 50.17% win rate
Wukong / Teemo / Nasus are the op tops

also Sivir 59.27% win rate in diamond


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2013)

> also Sivir 59.27% win rate in diamond



that's ridiculous...


----------



## Infamy (Dec 2, 2013)

αce said:


> that's ridiculous...



Yup
and why do people still think Fizz is op? Or even good for that matter.


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2013)

> u don't have to know but to avoid drama like that again im just done playing with the EU people tbh



me adrian and genome will play with you one day np


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2013)

the thing with fizz is that losing your lane kind of fucks you since you're an all in champion
if you have no burst you just die and contribute nothing

but if you win lane
well gg


----------



## Maerala (Dec 2, 2013)

αce said:


> me adrian and genome will play with you one day np



James and I play with him every night.

Where are _you_, sir?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2013)

αce said:


> me adrian and genome will play with you one day np



I like how u leave terry and myself out.

Fck you too.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 2, 2013)

Personally I feel more comfortable with her than any other champion.



CosmicCastaway said:


> I like Riven a lot but I struggle with her too.
> 
> Riot pls why you nerf Aatrox when I started maining top lane.



I didn't know you play League Cosmic, what's your in game name?


----------



## Infamy (Dec 2, 2013)

αce said:


> the thing with fizz is that losing your lane kind of fucks you since you're an all in champion
> if you have no burst you just die and contribute nothing
> 
> but if you win lane
> well gg



if you win lane you're still less useful than a Orianna that lost lane.


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2013)

@wad

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agVmmw2C0Hw[/youtube]


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 2, 2013)

Ace you asshole


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Ace you asshole



Ikr  
I thought black people were all about brotherhood and shit. What happened to da love?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2013)

l0l

anyways yeah

fuck EU

i didnt get mad at the game that doesnt count

i got mad at the fact that people are assholes

like

own up to your own fucking bullshit honestly

there is absolutely nothing or nobody i hate more in this world than people who are too proud to utter the simple words "im sorry" or "my bad"


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2013)

and vae is once again being hypocritical talking about bickering like children as if he doesnt do that shit daily except with strangers


----------



## Infamy (Dec 2, 2013)

This NACL game is so funny


----------



## Infamy (Dec 2, 2013)

Is anyone else watching NACL right now
@Cosmic Aatrox is still a great pick top after nerfs


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 2, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> I didn't know you play League Cosmic, what's your in game name?



LDKCosmic       .


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 3, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Is anyone else watching NACL right now
> @Cosmic Aatrox is still a great pick top after nerfs



Was at school so I missed it. What happened?


----------



## Infamy (Dec 3, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Was at school so I missed it. What happened?



Brokenshard and nintendudex were casting the nacl casters games vs pros and subs and it was hilarious


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 3, 2013)

I finally caved about a week+ ago, and started playing League. Got my brother to play too. He started with Master Yi, and I with Vi. Having lots of fun, playing every day, and actually dong great. I went 26/0/3 yesterday with Vi, and he got 49 kills in a match once with Yi. But we know that a fed Yi against new people is just... retardedly easy.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 3, 2013)

Infamy said:


> @Cosmic Aatrox is still a great pick top after nerfs


I disagree.  The atk speed passive nerfs really hurt him.  Especially since anyone smart will just rush warden's mail.  He literally cannot duel people until he has BotRK.  His late game is still the same, but the crawl to that late game is absurd in top right now.  Twenty percent loss on attack speed is stupid for a champ completely reliant on his auto-attacks to deal damage _and_ tank.  Though Riot's intent was to nerf the tankier Aatrox builds (i.e. jungle Aatrox), they ended up screwing up his top lane game as well.  He's pretty much strictly a jungler now imo.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 3, 2013)

Nah Aatrox top is used just fine in my d1 games
without that nerf he would be way to op


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 3, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Nah Aatrox top is used just fine in my d1 games
> without that nerf he would be way to op



Which he was lol. 

Also it is project weeks/finals next week for me. That means no LoL for 2 weeks and I'm probably going to spam this thread if I haven't already.


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 3, 2013)

OH NOOOO...I think I'm getting _too_ addicted to the game!


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 3, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Nah Aatrox top is used just fine in my d1 games
> without that nerf he would be way to op



At that high of level though, I'd think champion selection was negligible, and mechanics/fundamentals were more important.  I've heard about people carrying games on pre-rework Olaf in D1 before.

I guess I'll just have to work on him more then.  :/


----------



## αce (Dec 3, 2013)

well that was fun


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 3, 2013)

ace you logged off didnt know you wanted to play another rofl


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 3, 2013)

Graeme said:


> I finally caved about a week+ ago, and started playing League. Got my brother to play too. He started with Master Yi, and I with Vi. Having lots of fun, playing every day, and actually dong great. I went 26/0/3 yesterday with Vi, and he got 49 kills in a match once with Yi. But we know that a fed Yi against new people is just... retardedly easy.



The real game doesn't start till you reach level 30.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 3, 2013)

Jesus Oda is so based


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2013)

αce said:


> well that was fun



your face is fun!



Seraphoenix said:


> Jesus Oda is so based



damn you

i thought a new chapter came out. getting my hopes up.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 3, 2013)

cool dude 

cool


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 3, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> At that high of level though, I'd think champion selection was negligible, and mechanics/fundamentals were more important.  I've heard about people carrying games on pre-rework Olaf in D1 before.
> 
> I guess I'll just have to work on him more then.  :/



Wouldn't it be the opposite? If anything tiers are defined by higher level of play rather than lower levels. It's usually like that in just about every vidya game.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 3, 2013)

4N said:


> damn you
> 
> i thought a new chapter came out. getting my hopes up.



dem spoilers doe


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 3, 2013)

Norngpinky said:


> OH NOOOO...I think I'm getting _too_ addicted to the game!



You know you are once you start purchasing RP.


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 3, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> You know you are once you start purchasing RP.



OH NO! LOL. 


I'm having fun playing supp as Lux. I think I might get her. But I don't get good killzzzz..


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> and vae is once again being hypocritical talking about bickering like children as if he doesnt do that shit daily except with strangers



Why you mad bruh? Because I point out your shitty opinions and plays?

I forgot how much you rage at the game, playing with you gets annoying because you can't enjoy the game unless you're winning.

I think the reason you're so fucking aggressive is because you're starting to feel the effects of rehab and missing drugs, and your fall back is a game that makes you rage beyond belief.

Not the smartest thing to fall back on.


----------



## Xin (Dec 3, 2013)

I actually think WAD and Vae are secretely in love. 

If one of those two would left, the other would  truly be sad.


----------



## Xin (Dec 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> there is absolutely nothing or nobody i hate more in this world than people who are too proud to utter the simple words "im sorry" or "my bad"



I apologize if I play bad or do mistakes, which basically happens all the time and I also appreciate good players.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 3, 2013)

WAD is raging at Gogeta because Gogeta wouldn't admit to bad ults and such in the game we played.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 3, 2013)

Norngpinky said:


> OH NO! LOL.
> 
> 
> I'm having fun playing supp as Lux. I think I might get her. But I don't get good killzzzz..



you aren't supposed to get kills as a support...


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 3, 2013)

VoDe said:


> you aren't supposed to get kills as a support...



I know. I get good assists, so (:


----------



## Infamy (Dec 3, 2013)

As Lux support you should get kills cause she's a kill lane.
Assists and kills are basically the same thing though as long as the person is dead who cares who gets the kill.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 3, 2013)

It's all about the Soulstealer stacks mun.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> u don't have to know but to avoid drama like that again im just done playing with the EU people tbh



Zen master WAD truly not letting the game influence his mood. May I call you Budha?


----------



## Xin (Dec 3, 2013)

I always end up getting kills as supp Lux (my fav supp), because the burst is even as supp pretty nice.  

Also the ult secures kills when the target gets away.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 3, 2013)

Norngpinky said:


> OH NOOOO...I think I'm getting _too_ addicted to the game!



welcome to the dark side


----------



## Didi (Dec 3, 2013)

smh asshats driving my bro wad away


if you really leave, I'll play with you on NA np


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 3, 2013)

Fuck you Didi, you're an asshat.


----------



## Didi (Dec 3, 2013)

shut up vae


----------



## Nim (Dec 3, 2013)

Was a good I idea not to play yesterday I guess  all of you seem to hate each other now!


----------



## Didi (Dec 3, 2013)

I wasn't even there


And I always tell Vae to shut up


----------



## Xin (Dec 3, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Was a good I idea not to play yesterday I guess  all of you seem to hate each other now!



"now"   

There is _litereally always_ drama whenever I enter this thread.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 3, 2013)

I also was not there, sounds like it was good fun though.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 3, 2013)

I had fun, until the arguing started.

Though I was just laughing at that point.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 3, 2013)

did y'all know syndra was permabanned from one-for-all like teemo and karthus?

cuz her ult would use all allied spheres summoned on the map, so it could do like 60 spheres and do like 10k dmg 

edit: that just gave me the thought; what if two of them used their ult at the same time? o.o


----------



## Chausie (Dec 3, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Was a good I idea not to play yesterday I guess  all of you seem to hate each other now!



nah nim, just two people bickering. apparently that means everyone on euw is bad though



Vae said:


> I had fun, until the arguing started.
> 
> Though I was just laughing at that point.



ye, you were full on laughing just as i left skype

it was a fun game up until then.

i'm happy playing with you guys, but i won't bother with skype if it's going to get like that. there are 3 other people in the game.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 3, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> did y'all know syndra was permabanned from one-for-all like teemo and karthus?
> 
> cuz her ult would use all allied spheres summoned on the map, so it could do like 60 spheres and do like 10k dmg
> 
> edit: that just gave me the though; what if two of them used their ult at the same time? o.o



lols. i played a one for all with her, on howling abyss though. i guess you coulda done teemo and karthas there too?

just a pain waiting for people.

the balls were pretty much everywhere! brand never stood a chance


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 3, 2013)

Balls, balls everywhere.

TOO MUCH BALLS.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 3, 2013)

This shit is still going? It's been months since that was announced


----------



## Chaos (Dec 3, 2013)

I just made the enemy Renekton ragequit by denying all his farm with Swain.

Feels good, esp since the guy was 30 and had a bunch of ranked wins.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 3, 2013)

well it turns out i just wont play in general anymore
comp is too far gone


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 3, 2013)

Playing on a friends Bronze account for fun, a Teemo adds me and goes ''It's my birthday and I want a skin''

Wat.


----------



## Darth (Dec 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> well it turns out i just wont play in general anymore
> comp is too far gone


And League of Legends claims yet another victim. 

My old laptop fell prey to it's terrors as well. I know how you feel.


Vae said:


> Playing on a friends Bronze account for fun, a Teemo adds me and goes ''It's my birthday and I want a skin''
> 
> Wat.



Wat.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 3, 2013)

w/e

ill probably still play just by myself

don't wanna deal with the guilt of causing someone frustration

because of my bullshit comp


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 3, 2013)

Playing in Bronze is fun, you can carry any game no matter what.

Game starts off with mid and jungle AFK, top dying 2v1 to Malph like 3 times and me raping bot 1v2.

SUCH IS THE LIFE OF BRONZE.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2013)

Img doesbt work lol


----------



## Darth (Dec 3, 2013)

lolol a jungle Veigar with 15 kills wat?

edit: works fine for me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 3, 2013)

well obviously it's not hard to do well in bronze especially if you play OP champs

that jungle Veigar doe


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 3, 2013)

uguuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm saying it's not hard in Bronze, that's the point of playing on this acc.

Also, the colours!


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 3, 2013)

one piece!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chausie (Dec 3, 2013)

why you all pink


----------



## Chausie (Dec 3, 2013)

why am i pink


----------



## Nim (Dec 3, 2013)

ADORABLE pek


----------



## Didi (Dec 3, 2013)

sugoiiiiiiiiiiii~ ^_________^


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 3, 2013)

My friend got his ass whooped by a jungle Veigar once and he was Xin Zhao. He's currently in gold . (yes, he's terrible)


----------



## Didi (Dec 3, 2013)

AND NOW THEY HAVE SPARKLES OMG I'VE ALWAYS WANTED THOSE ^________^

DREAM COME TRUE SUGOI DESU~NE ^o^


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2013)

PINK COLOR YAY


----------



## Shozan (Dec 3, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> My friend got his ass whooped by a jungle Veigar once and he was Xin Zhao. He's currently in gold . (yes, he's terrible)



that's only possible if your friend was playing only with Summoner Spells and not QWER


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 3, 2013)

Shozan said:


> that's only possible if your friend was playing only with Summoner Spells and not QWER



He's really dumb and plays every game exactly the same. I was just like why don't you just go into the jungle and kill this guy.

To this day, I still don't know how Veigar can even clear camps. I can't even do it when I have gear as Veigar.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2013)

I AM A SHIP

I AM A SHIP

I AM A SHIP

WHEEEEE~


----------



## αce (Dec 3, 2013)

based fucking oda


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 3, 2013)

pink

the manliest of them all


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> well it turns out i just wont play in general anymore
> comp is too far gone



Might I suggest reinstalling your OS? You'll lose everything unless you back it up, but I think it would help.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 3, 2013)

Olaf is indeed a very good matchup vs Nasus

Stupid amount of AS + Lifesteal, but the biggest issue is true damage during the laning phase at least. Afterwards you still can't really duel him due to his Ult countering your Wither which is a huge part in your dueling potential.


It's like in the matchup vs. Bruiser Rengar but worse. As in, you need Armor to counter Rengar's AA's/E/Q but he maxes his W which does magic damage. So either way he will do damage to you.

In this match up, if you get kindlegem his AA's and Q's will fuck you over but if you get Glacial true damage will rape ya.
It is a silly match up. I think that Sunfire would actually be best vs. him but ill test it out some other time


----------



## Chausie (Dec 3, 2013)

taric is fucking op


----------



## Nim (Dec 3, 2013)

Chausie said:


> taric is fucking op



It was funny how they ignored me completely and didn't bother attacking at all xD only if I was solo against 4 or 5 of them.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 3, 2013)

Taric is pretty unkillable now.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 3, 2013)

is it just me or is teemo incredibly powerful now.


----------



## OS (Dec 3, 2013)

[youtube]5a2ZlwDmHmY[/youtube] 


Muh boner.


----------



## OS (Dec 3, 2013)

That OP chap though. Shit's about to get real. Kinda. Big Mom is prolly not on the ship.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Olaf is indeed a very good matchup vs Nasus
> 
> Stupid amount of AS + Lifesteal, but the biggest issue is true damage during the laning phase at least. Afterwards you still can't really duel him due to his Ult countering your Wither which is a huge part in your dueling potential.
> 
> ...



been saying that



Chausie said:


> taric is fucking op



and this



Phanalax said:


> is it just me or is teemo incredibly powerful now.



and this


----------



## Maerala (Dec 3, 2013)

Chausie said:


> taric is fucking op



I was browsing through the forums and apparently there was a leak on the PBE a few months back.





Nvm it wasn't on the PBE, it was on the actual NA server. OP.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 3, 2013)

When's the new Riven skin?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 3, 2013)

and yes sunfire against olaf would be your best bet, but im not sure you'd still be able to win an all-in (and of course even as nasus you wont outsustain olaf's W sustain and him constantly poking you each time you farm with E)

not to mention the lack of CDR in your build will substantially slow down your Q farm


----------



## Chausie (Dec 3, 2013)

Maerala said:


> I was browsing through the forums and apparently there was a leak on the PBE a few months back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh ye! i remember that!

can't wait to see what it looks like. i hope it's awesome


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> and yes sunfire against olaf would be your best bet, but im not sure you'd still be able to win an all-in (and of course even as nasus you wont outsustain olaf's W sustain and him constantly poking you each time you farm with E)
> 
> not to mention the lack of CDR in your build will substantially slow down your Q farm



True my CSing did fall behind (had 300 on my Q at 20 mins instead of like 400+ but i used TP bot so thats something) but oh well

I was able to beat him but this guy played it very well. When i went for a duel mid-game, he used his Ult to counter my Wither and used E but also Q to keep me at distance so i couldn't respond back to the true damage. And ofcourse the advantage of having ignite.

In teamfights though we had a Tristana so i just peeled Fiora off first (DZANGL FIORA OP) and then while Olaf was trying to reach Trist i just killed him. During this time my Shyv/TF were keeping the others busy and after we were done with Olaf it was just cleanup time.

Basically Olaf becomes more much manageable in teamfights due to no gapcloser and that he has to build damage while i don't. Pretty tough lane though. I do think Darius shits on him though but i may be biased :3


----------



## Maerala (Dec 3, 2013)

Chausie said:


> oh ye! i remember that!
> 
> can't wait to see what it looks like. i hope it's awesome



Looks like they're calling it Jade Empress Karma (pretty sure that name gave me a tiny orgasm), and there was a leak of really crappy, glitchy particles on YouTube. Obviously extremely incomplete.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 3, 2013)

Like Jade Cassiopeia? which is a really great skin.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 3, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Looks like they're calling it Jade Empress Karma (pretty sure that name gave me a tiny orgasm), and there was a leak of really crappy, glitchy particles on YouTube. Obviously extremely incomplete.



purple! 

i guess the model will have green in it then? why would they call it jade empress if it's gonna be purple?

but i suppose she already has a green skin


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 3, 2013)

What the hell is going with EG? Velocity? what?

And CLG? ...


----------



## Maerala (Dec 3, 2013)

Chausie said:


> purple!
> 
> i guess the model will have green in it then? why would they call it jade empress if it's gonna be purple?
> 
> but i suppose she already has a green skin



I think the name's likely to change since her abilities are already green, so that wouldn't make a lot of sense if they're giving her new particles. As long as they leave Empress in there somewhere all is good. 



Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Like Jade Cassiopeia? which is a really great skin.



I like the splash art, but Mythic is prettier in-game.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 3, 2013)

Just had a nice fap to Aly Michalka.

She's so hot


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 3, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> [3:07] Skumbag TK: clg dexte
> dexter*
> no way are they going to fly dexter over to NA just to try out
> [3:36] yungMARE: clg is pissing me off with all the changes
> ...






Please 4n. Read that conversation again, and you can see you're the only one upset. And attacking me for just trying to defend CLG.


----------



## Treerone (Dec 3, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> is it just me or is teemo incredibly powerful now.



Teemo got a pretty nice buff with the new offensive masteries as did Kayle & Diana.

The removal of oracles and visible pink wards just make his shrooms much more annoying and give him a safer laning phase.



Demonic Shaman said:


> What the hell is going with EG? Velocity? what?
> 
> And CLG? ...



Snoopeh, Krepo, and Pete have been playing on NA with InnoX and Pobelter. It's rumored that EG bought/is buying VES's spot and those 5 will play in the promotion tournament. I expect them to lose to Quantic which would be pretty funny.

There's a rumored jungle, ad, and support for EG.EU but I forgot who.

CLG dropped TrickZ and are scrimming with Dexter soon.


----------



## αce (Dec 3, 2013)

clg did say trickz was only in try out
so idk what the surprise is after he did badly in the tournament


----------



## Didi (Dec 3, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> What the hell is going with EG? Velocity? what?
> 
> And CLG? ...



Aren't you keeping up with the news?


So, Velocity dropped all of its players a while ago. Now, the rumour is that they sold their spot to someone.

What's also happening atm is that Krepo, Yellowpete and Snoopeh are all in NA (proven). Also, Krepo transfered to NA and renamed his account (Mockingbeard). Snoopeh transfered his smurf. Yellowpete is also using a different account (all of these not 100% proven but 99% likely. Well and the fact that Krepo's account is transfered is proven, just not that it's now Mockingbeard but there's almost no way it's not). These accounts have all been playing together with Pobelter and Innox as a team. 

And that they're a team was even more confirmed yesterday when Curse was scrimming them and forgot to turn spectators off. And OddOne commented on it accidentally on Bjergsen's stream saying in response to the reddit thread about the curse scrim TOO: 'we scrimmed them yesterday already' BjergerKing: 'woah woah' TOO: 'oops, spoilers'.

So EG has likely bought Velocity's spot (seeing as that's the only way left into LCS) and will be Innox top, Snoopeh jungle, Pobelter mid, Pete+Krepo bot. This team will likely be called EG, while the EU team renames to Alliance. (Alliance and EG are both owned by the same guy, and are both esports organizations. EG is mostly based in NA tho, and Alliance in EU, so this would make the most sense)

Now, who will be in Alliance. Well ofc Froggen and Wickd who are still in EU. And they have been playing with Shook and Tabzz a lot. The support player is still argued over, but several names have been mentioned (even tho some of them are signed to other teams): Nyph/Mithy/nRated and another guy which I can't think of atm. Scary team anyway, seeing as Shook is without a doubt the best soloq jungler in EU and people like freakin Diamondprox have called him straightup best jungler EU. Froggen/Wickd have always been top notch solo laners, and Tabzz played a solid adc on Lemondogs.


So yeah that's basically it.

As for CLG, I was gonna talk about how everyone is rumouring that they'll drop Trickz but apparently that has just officiallly happened 20 minutes ago lol. And everyone thinks they're gonna get Dexter, the LD jungler, considering the whole rest of the roster of LD is just gone already anyway. And Dexter is a very very good jungler, even tho Nukeduck/Zorozero seemed like the stars of LD, actually Dexter carried them a lot. So yeah, people hope/expect for CLG to pick him up.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 3, 2013)

Vae said:


> Just had a nice fap to Aly Michalka.
> 
> She's so hot



She's just a dumb bimbo. 



Demonic Shaman said:


> Please 4n. Read that conversation again, and you can see you're the only one upset. And attacking me for just trying to defend CLG.



wat

I repeat. Why can't we just be friends.


----------



## Didi (Dec 3, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Please 4n. Read that conversation again, and you can see you're the only one upset. And attacking me for just trying to defend CLG.



lol             **


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 3, 2013)

I just got caught up now. I haven't been caught up since I'm studying for finals this week. I've only be on this site anyways. Also I just read NiD failed to put in their final roster so they're being replaced by vVv gaming. 

What I don't get is why they want to buy Velocity's spot. It means they're going to face Quantic in the LCS most likely. Do they have a lot of confidence to take on Quantic? It just seems like a risky play but I don't know.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 3, 2013)

Maerala said:


> She's just a dumb bimbo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adrian we argue a lot lol. We're still friends but I suggest he reads the conversation again, and see his response and anger over me defending CLG. Plus him spamming was annoying me. You can't say that one thing that upsets you and then say you're okay with it to make a valid argument >_>


----------



## αce (Dec 3, 2013)

yeah quantic is actually looking strong


----------



## Didi (Dec 3, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I just got caught up now. I haven't been caught up since I'm studying for finals this week. I've only be on this site anyways. Also I just read NiD failed to put in their final roster so they're being replaced by vVv gaming.
> 
> What I don't get is why they want to buy Velocity's spot. It means they're going to face Quantic in the LCS most likely. Do they have a lot of confidence to take on Quantic? It just seems like a risky play but I don't know.



Because they couldn't buy any of the other spots I think

So it's their only shot


Oh well, if it fails at least they can still get a lot of money/exposure with the very marketable snoopeh and krepo (which is what EG has always cared about more than results anyway, the organization not the team), and can totally dominate the coke zero league and then get in next split


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 3, 2013)

Didi said:


> Because they couldn't buy any of the other spots I think
> 
> So it's their only shot
> 
> ...



Eh that makes sense. It seems like EU in general is kind of chaotic with these roster changes. I think every EU team from summer split has a roster change so far...? Except MYM maybe.

Worst case scenario they lose to Quantic and go into coke zero league. Best case, they go to the LCS.


----------



## Didi (Dec 3, 2013)

I hope MYM gets relegated, such a boring team


And yeah, roster changes errywhere


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 3, 2013)

The Karma Mancloud play in the 2 v 2 was amazing. Those shields...

And now back to studying.


----------



## Darth (Dec 3, 2013)

Didi said:


> AND NOW THEY HAVE SPARKLES OMG I'VE ALWAYS WANTED THOSE ^________^
> 
> DREAM COME TRUE SUGOI DESU~NE ^o^


thank god they're gone


4N said:


> PINK COLOR YAY


dude ur gay


Phanalax said:


> is it just me or is teemo incredibly powerful now.


nope


Demonic Shaman said:


> Please 4n. Read that conversation again, and you can see you're the only one upset. And attacking me for just trying to defend CLG.


lol kyle. 

everybody knew they were going to kick trickz. He could only play Vi and Elise and his Vi was constantly banned while his Elise was bad.

The last time I watched EULCS, Dexter didn't impress me at all either.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Please 4n. Read that conversation again, and you can see you're the only one upset. And attacking me for just trying to defend CLG.



i already said im not upset at them actually for not taking on Trickz but rather how they approach things. why keep switching players so damn much? they have not had a stable roster in like 4ever.



αce said:


> clg did say trickz was only in try out
> so idk what the surprise is after he did badly in the tournament



trickZ actually did ok. i dnt know what 'badly' you are talking. granted he did in a way throw game could have gone either way but the move just threw it in FNatic's favor completely) in the final game against Fnatic at drag, he did ok otherwise (they went against one of the best teams in the world for christ's sake!).  

i don't think he is one of the best junglers NA though and CLG really need results so going after one of the best junglers in EU is a good choice. 

BUT


Why is it CLG don't have a couple subs to the side and try raising them up? Hotshot says there is no talent in NA but the players at the very top only have themselves to blame because they don't even try. No one becomes a star player overnight. C9 didn't start off as the best team in NA. no one even cared to know who any of those players were (no one really followed the amateur scene as much as they do now anyway) before they began dominating both amateur and LCS scenes in NA. Vulcan didn't start off hot either but look where they are now? Went from one of the worst teams in the beginning to arguably the best team NA has to offer right now.

Talent IS there. It rubs me the wrong way when no one believes in their own country. 

_______

im not excited about this change. I, like many others, neglected EU LCS for obvious reasons so I don't know next to anything about Dexter's gameplay but considering LD did go to Worlds after coming out in the top spots in EU LCS, im sure he is one of the best. I'm looking forward to BoTA.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 3, 2013)

Do you think that AD Eve is viable, obv. not saying high elo stuff.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 3, 2013)

Hady said:
			
		

> everybody knew they were going to kick trickz. He could only play Vi and Elise and his Vi was constantly banned while his Elise was bad.



it's not that he himself is bad with her
it's that the champion itself sucks


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> it's not that he himself is bad with her
> it's that the champion itself sucks



his champ pool was limited and it showed.

elise ain't bad doe. stahp hatin' plz.


----------



## Darth (Dec 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> it's not that he himself is bad with her
> it's that the champion itself sucks



dat tadpole tier bait.


----------



## Didi (Dec 3, 2013)

4N said:


> I, like many others, neglected EU LCS for obvious reasons



eh?         **


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 3, 2013)

4N said:
			
		

> i already said im not upset at them actually for not taking on Trickz but rather how they approach things. why keep switching players so damn much? they have not had a stable roster in like 4ever.



So what do you think they should do? Keep the roster they had in the summer that didn't get them to worlds. Even worse, the roster that made them hit 6th place in the LCS? I mean I guess the roster had *potential* to be the best. 

We already knew Trickz was not going to be a final thing -_- everything is on a trial period atm. 

Also it's not confirmed that Dexter will be in CLG even though it seems likely but they didn't even say anything. It's all speculation. And they're trying things out. All the teams do it. Curse? TSM? Dignitas? They're going through changes. Nothing is final, and I don't really find CLG's approach to change so upsetting since they seem to be tired of having "potential" and actually need one of the best.



> Vulcan didn't start off hot either but look where they are now? Went from one of the worst teams in the beginning to arguably the best team NA has to offer right now.



Worst teams? What? ._. They hit 3rd place in the Spring Split and got third again in the summer I believe.

They weren't one of the worsts. They were unknown.

EDIT: 



> Why is it CLG don't have a couple subs to the side and try raising them up?



There's nothing wrong with this since TSM is doing the same with having 5 subs.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2013)

also, terry, never agian post a convo we have between us on client on NF. i really don't appreciate it. to me, thats like if i post something personal about you or anyone else. You may not say 'Hey, don't tell anyone about this" etc.  but commen sense would dictate not to anyway. I expect similar courtesy from you and everyone else.

if i wanted  a convo with everyone, i would post it. and dn't worry, i give no shits about what others think of my opinions, especially when a large percent of the time i can find just as much people who agree with me as there are who disagree with me. Luckily for me, NF isn't the only place i visit to discuss League, its just my favorite place to do so because i'm close with u guys.  

but a conversation that started between two people should remain and end between those two people.


----------



## Didi (Dec 3, 2013)

I think 4N is referring to them performing bad in the beginning of the spring split before they got Godwater


And even then they still finished like 5th or 6th or something and only got 3rd through playoffs


----------



## Treerone (Dec 3, 2013)

That Fnatic team was fresh from a vacation and was the first time in a while with Rekkles on it.

TrickZ did fine. CLG needs great.


----------



## Darth (Dec 3, 2013)

lol kyle. 

even aphro isn't a confirmed player on the team. He's as much of a temp player as TrickZ was. Don't be surprised if he doesn't stay either. 

altho since double/aphro are duo'ing right now that's probably not the case.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh yeah that's right. Bloodwater joined and pretty much they rose up the ranks. Like I said, they were kind of unknown to me. I never paid much attention to them.



4N said:


> also, terry, never agian post a convo we have between us on client on NF. i really don't appreciate it. to me, thats like if i post something personal about you or anyone else. You may not say 'Hey, don't tell anyone about this" etc.  but commen sense would dictate not to anyway. I expect similar courtesy from you and everyone else.
> 
> if i wanted  a convo with everyone, i would post it. and dn't worry, i give no shits about what others think of my opinions, especially when a large percent of the time i can find just as much people who agree with me as there are who disagree with me. Luckily for me, NF isn't the only place i visit to discuss League, its just my favorite place to do so because i'm close with u guys.
> 
> but a conversation that started between two people should remain and end between those two people.



Pls. This is the only time I do it because you are attacking at me and angry for no reason. You weren't even listening to reasoning while spamming shit. It was stupidly annoying and if you couldn't see that in that conversation again, I'm not even going to retaliate anymore to someone who doesn't listen to what I say and just repeat "IM NOT AGAINST IT AT ALL BUT I AM UPSET ABOUT IT."


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2013)

Didi said:


> eh?         **



sorry mate, but EU LCS so damn boring ;___;

it doens't help waking up early in the morning to watch it on a weekend only to hear the same damn song during intervals between games. like i srsly just go watch vampire diaries or something.



Darth said:


> dat tadpole tier bait.



WAD truly believes Elise is crap. 



Demonic Shaman said:


> So what do you think they should do? Keep the roster they had in the summer that didn't get them to worlds. Even worse, the roster that made them hit 6th place in the LCS? I mean I guess the roster had *potential* to be the best.
> 
> We already knew Trickz was not going to be a final thing -_- everything is on a trial period atm.
> 
> Also it's not confirmed that Dexter will be in CLG even though it seems likely but they didn't even say anything. It's all speculation. And they're trying things out. All the teams do it. Curse? TSM? Dignitas? They're going through changes. Nothing is final, and I don't really find CLG's approach to change so upsetting since they seem to be tired of having "potential" and actually need one of the best.



Crs had one of the best supports EU and still failed >_> granted their issue went beyond EdWard, getting the best of the best doesn't guarantee instant success.

C9 is noted for having weaker lanes than other top teams in NA. they never really dominate (they never feed either) they go even for the most part. But their teamfighting and shotcalling is so much better than other teams in NA that it didn't matter because their strengths completely made up for their weaknesses.






> > Worst teams? What? ._. They hit 3rd place in the Spring Split and got third again in the summer I believe.
> >
> > They weren't one of the worsts. They were unknown.
> 
> ...



ty didi. 

i know i suck at expressing myself intellectually but at least read what i'm saying and stop picking out my words. 



> Went from one of the worst teams *in the beginning*



just putting emphasis on keywords there.


----------



## OS (Dec 3, 2013)

So that UQ holder chap?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 3, 2013)

And guess what 4n. Vulcun did a roster change and they rose up. 

But before you get upset, I know you aren't mad at changes, you're just "upset at how CLG is handling roster changes"

which makes no sense to me since it's still all a trial period.



			
				4N said:
			
		

> Crs had one of the best supports EU and still failed >_> granted their issue went beyond EdWard, getting the best of the best doesn't guarantee instant success.



Eh there were more problems than just in game. Imo, it didn't seem like Edward was the weak link. In fact, he made Cop a lot stronger imo. I find that some success at least.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol kyle.
> 
> even aphro isn't a confirmed player on the team. He's as much of a temp player as TrickZ was. Don't be surprised if he doesn't stay either.
> 
> altho since double/aphro are duo'ing right now that's probably not the case.



and? already knew that.

but aphro is doing pretty well. him and link pretty much performed against Fnatic.



Demonic Shaman said:


> Oh yeah that's right. Bloodwater joined and pretty much they rose up the ranks. Like I said, they were kind of unknown to me. I never paid much attention to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Pls. This is the only time I do it because you are attacking at me and angry for no reason. You weren't even listening to reasoning while spamming shit. It was stupidly annoying and if you couldn't see that in that conversation again, I'm not even going to retaliate anymore to someone who doesn't listen to what I say and just repeat "IM NOT AGAINST IT AT ALL BUT I AM UPSET ABOUT IT."



im not attacking you. and i constantly spammed because you ignored it. even didi had to point out what i said about vulcan just now. you have a bad habit of tunneling in our arguments.

and it didn't help i was in a bad mood already so i had no patience. sorry  i will work on my english so people can understand me better. its funny because i had top marks in english during high school (our education system took greatly after Britain's). then i discovered the internet.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> *And guess what 4n. Vulcun did a roster change and they rose up*.
> 
> But before you get upset, I know you aren't mad at changes, you're just "upset at how CLG is handling roster changes"
> 
> ...



its too good to be true to happen for CLG though. Not to mention Vulcan found talent which CLG dismissed. 

inb4  Dexter fails trial period and goes to CRS, replacing IWDominate and absolutely smash everyone.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 3, 2013)

4N said:


> and? already knew that.
> 
> but aphro is doing pretty well. him and link pretty much performed against Fnatic.
> 
> ...



I didn't ignore it considering at the beginning of it AND THE WHOLE PART OF THE ARGUMENT was you saying you were upset about the changes. And I asked why and it made no sense to me. I didn't even tunnel about Vulcun, I even admitted it lol and responded to it. I thought they were unknown, not the worst. Godwater did change them

You can't just say "oh i'm actually okay with the changes." after saying you were upset with it. That just made your argument baseless.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I didn't ignore it considering at the beginning of it AND THE WHOLE PART OF THE ARGUMENT was you saying you were upset about the changes. And I asked why and it made no sense to me. I didn't even tunnel about Vulcun, I even admitted it lol and responded to it. I thought they were unknown, not the worst. Godwater did change them
> 
> You can't just say "oh i'm actually okay with the changes." after saying you were upset with it. That just made your argument baseless.





> [3:38] yungMARE: im not against the change, but dnt be so quick to dismiss players



i said im not AGAINST the changes. that doesn't me i have to be happy about them.


----------



## Darth (Dec 3, 2013)

CLG doesn't dismiss talent offhand lol.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 3, 2013)

The one thing I do disagree about how CLG does roster changes is grabbing players from different roles and putting them in new roles. Granted it worked for Aphromoo but Nien has a long way to go before he can be called World Class. Apparently they didn't like jiji's style of jungling or something so yeah. 

I don't disagree with the roster changes; imo they need it.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2013)

Darth said:


> CLG doesn't dismiss talent offhand lol.



how do you mean?



Demonic Shaman said:


> The one thing I do disagree about how CLG does roster changes is grabbing players from different roles and putting them in new roles. Granted it worked for Aphromoo but Nien has a long way to go before he can be called World Class. Apparently they didn't like jiji's style of jungling or something so yeah.
> 
> I don't disagree with the roster changes; imo they need it.



NA isn't exactly abundant in top laners that can perform at the highest level. sadly, a lot of the top laners we have now are 1 trick ponies or have extremely limited champ pools. most i've seen on streams usually just spam spindamere or dog. :\

i want them to stay with Nien and continue to work on him. i hope he can bounce back from IEM.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 3, 2013)

These Riven bans. 

Hope her fotm pro player stuff ends soon so I can go back to playing her like normal.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 3, 2013)

4N said:


> i said im not AGAINST the changes. that doesn't me i have to be happy about them.



Mixed signals son considering you were clearly pissed off with anything I say.

And all I said the rosters were not final. We knew that. I think I repeated myself too that many times and you were getting upset.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 3, 2013)

Shozan said:


> Do you think that AD Eve is viable, obv. not saying high elo stuff.



She would be if Elder Lizard didn't get reworked.


----------



## Darth (Dec 3, 2013)

4N said:


> how do you mean?



If they deem it prudent to change their roster, I'd imagine a lot of thought and deliberation is put into it. They aim to be THE BEST TEAM NA. Not the 2nd best. And if they're not performing, then change is sometimes mandatory. 

Don't get upset about it lol.


----------



## Didi (Dec 3, 2013)

4N said:


> WAD truly believes Elise is crap.



Okay imma stop this circlejerk here once and for all because it's gone on long enough that I'm starting to doubt if any of you actually get it


wad at first: elise is a good jungler, but not top 3 god tier like some make her out to be
random guy: I disagree she's constantly picked and she's definitely very good / god tier
wad: nah she's not quite that, here are some flaws with her
random guy: wtf wad why are you ramping on her so hard

sometime later (days/weeks/whatever)

random guy: these champs are good for purpose x <list including elise>
wad: I agree except elise, I think you could better choose <champion x>
random guy: wad why do you think elise is trash
wad: she's just not top 5

sometime later (days/weeks/whatever)

random guy: these champs are good for purpose x <list including elise>
wad: I agree except elise, I think you could better choose <champion x>
random guy: wad why do you think elise is trash
wad: she's just not top 10

sometime later (days/weeks/whatever)

random guy: these champs are good for purpose x <list including elise>
wad: I agree except elise, I think you could better choose <champion x>
random guy: wad why do you think elise is trash
wad: she's bad

now anytime elise is brought up

wad: lol elise is trash


it's just you guys saying that wad says elise is trash (and always feeling the need to respond to him seriously) which made him say elise is trash. It's an injoke for him. He doesn't think Elise is trash, he just says so because you guys expect it of him.

The same can be said for the Sajin Tier list which he keeps repeating and which many of you attribute to him when in actuality those trash/OP picks all came from Sajin, he's just joking about in a humourful fashion but as usual you guys are really bad at getting it lol.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 3, 2013)

4n said:
			
		

> NA isn't exactly abundant in top laners that can perform at the highest level. sadly, a lot of the top laners we have now are 1 trick ponies or have extremely limited champ pools. most i've seen on streams usually just spam spindamere or dog. :\



Yah that's true. There was Quas until Curse picked him up. We breed a lot of Riven high elo players too :l ........


----------



## Shozan (Dec 3, 2013)

got my Hearthstone Beta key, let's try this shit.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 3, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Didi_ 





Didi said:


> Okay imma stop this circlejerk here once and for all because it's gone on long enough that I'm starting to doubt if any of you actually get it
> 
> 
> wad at first: elise is a good jungler, but not top 3 god tier like some make her out to be
> ...






ROFL this is kind of funny but true.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 3, 2013)

Didi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pretty sure people get it, they just go along with the joke. i know i do when mentioning sajins 'absolute worst champs' list.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2013)

Darth said:


> If they deem it prudent to change their roster, I'd imagine a lot of thought and deliberation is put into it. They aim to be THE BEST TEAM NA. Not the 2nd best. And if they're not performing, then change is sometimes mandatory.
> 
> Don't get upset about it lol.



you right. 

but at the same time, its not gonna happen instantaneously. maybe im wishing too much for it to be like in anime where the hero isn't the best at first and works his way up to the top (im a sucker for those)

but bloodwater was good no doubt. maybe double just got a thing for dark meat 



Didi said:


> Okay imma stop this circlejerk here once and for all because it's gone on long enough that I'm starting to doubt if any of you actually get it
> 
> 
> wad at first: elise is a good jungler, but not top 3 god tier like some make her out to be
> ...





i hate this rep system right now. i barely even rep people and i still gotta wait before i can do you again 



Demonic Shaman said:


> Yah that's true. There was Quas until Curse picked him up. We breed a lot of Riven high elo players too :l ........



quas is the only reason why i want Crs to get through relegations. i want to see if he is the real deal. reaching no.3 on NA challenger with not even maining FoTM picks is a huge accomplishment, especially as a top laner. and he barely grinded too, playing all the way from Venezuela on less than optimal ping no doubt. I really want to see how he he performs against the very best NA has to offer.


----------



## Darth (Dec 3, 2013)

Shozan said:


> got my Hearthstone Beta key, let's try this shit.



dude bro get me one!


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 3, 2013)

4N said:


> you rdy for her to get olaf'd? would you still play her even then?



She's my second favorite champion, so ya I would.

Olaf became bad because of item changes, not just because of the changes to his kit though.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 3, 2013)

Just arrived from school and it was on my email. I don't know how lucky this was but it was send from Blizzard 3 days after I opted for one


----------



## Chausie (Dec 3, 2013)

Shozan said:


> Just arrived from school and it was on my email. I don't know how lucky this was but it was send from Blizzard 3 days after I opted for one



lucky!

i had honestly forgotten about that game


----------



## αce (Dec 3, 2013)

na has 0 world class top laners
no one here even tell me dyrus is one after what i witnessed at worlds and all stars


----------



## VanzZz (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## αce (Dec 3, 2013)

cj entus icon?
k riot take my money


----------



## Shozan (Dec 3, 2013)

they're buffing Soraka. I was right! S4 100% pick/ban Soraka incoming!


----------



## OS (Dec 3, 2013)

is this what it's like?


----------



## VanzZz (Dec 3, 2013)

armor per level is reduced

So that make her level 18 base armor 74.6 instead of 76

she actually got nerfed (late game wise)


----------



## Shozan (Dec 3, 2013)

what's late game playing with or vs. a fed Soraka?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 3, 2013)

αce said:


> cj entus icon?
> k riot take my money



Why the hell do these looks so much cooler than NA/EU?!



			
				Shozan said:
			
		

> got my Hearthstone Beta key, let's try this shit.



Fuck I wanted a key. >_>


----------



## Maerala (Dec 3, 2013)

I like how they nerf goat in the same patch they buff her. As if she were as fragile as Taric.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Why the hell do these looks so much cooler than NA/EU?!



fcking riot

damn scums


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 3, 2013)

Didi said:


> Okay imma stop this circlejerk here once and for all because it's gone on long enough that I'm starting to doubt if any of you actually get it
> 
> 
> wad at first: elise is a good jungler, but not top 3 god tier like some make her out to be
> ...



Diddums mah bro 



αce said:


> na has 0 world class top laners
> no one here even tell me dyrus is one after what i witnessed at worlds and all stars



I'm up there. 
noob team feed doe
smh


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 3, 2013)

αce said:


> na has 0 world class top laners
> no one here even tell me dyrus is one after what i witnessed at worlds and all stars



Dyrus is the best NA can offer.... 

Yeaaaah. That's it. Mainly he cause he doesn't have a limited champion pool like most top laners do.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 3, 2013)

I believe Xpecial is world class doe

[youtube]FcIk4w7NU2g[/youtube]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 3, 2013)

also lol last page a post deleted by talon 

"a post is the only thing talon could delete" --sajin


----------



## Shozan (Dec 3, 2013)

Dyrus is only great with Shen and Renekton, tbh.

Also, Hearthstone is heave as fuck when you're DL at 100KB/s


----------



## Darth (Dec 3, 2013)

imo you guys are crazy. There's plenty of great solo q top laners in NA.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 3, 2013)

Shozan said:


> Dyrus is only great with Shen and Renekton, tbh.
> 
> Also, Hearthstone is heave as fuck when you're DL at 100KB/s



He played with whatever meta was happening. He played Jayce really well and does well with Rumble sometimes and Kennen/Vlad. 

As far as competitive goes, he plays a looooot of solo que and a lot of champions. Though lately he's been playing Rengar, he's not really a one trick pony compare to most solo que top laners.



			
				Darth said:
			
		

> imo you guys are crazy. There's plenty of great solo q top laners in NA.



Idk tbh. A lot of them play one or two specific champions. I know much to learn plays primarily Wukong and Fiora. We have a lot of Riven high elo players like BoxBox and I haven't seen Best Riven NA in a while actually. Benny is really good doe.

MegaZero is decent.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 3, 2013)

I have the most diverse champion pool of any NA top laner.
No even troll.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 3, 2013)

Still can't play Riven doe.
It is tragic as fuck.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 3, 2013)

watch for laughs


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 3, 2013)

Infamy said:


> watch for laughs



THAT HOOK WTF LOL?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 3, 2013)

Soraka is sleeper OP doe.
All these AP supports bot now.
And she has a 16 MR aura at Level 1 and a silence?

Pls.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 3, 2013)

Also Soraka with Starcall Level 1 is one of the most ham ways to play.
Heal/exhaust too.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> Soraka is sleeper OP doe.
> All these AP supports bot now.
> And she has a 16 MR aura at Level 1 and a silence?
> 
> Pls.



her passive was changed, i don't think she has an mr aura anymore


----------



## Maerala (Dec 3, 2013)

They removed her MR aura. l0l

EDIT: rekt


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 3, 2013)

Well then she sucks and anyone who plays her sucks smh


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> Well then she sucks and anyone who plays her sucks smh



LOL. 

I agree. But she does get a lot of armor from her passive. Armor on W with more armor!


----------



## Shozan (Dec 3, 2013)

Universal Heal + Good Damage > AOE Stun / Fear

You can't user her to initiate but for me the heal works better. You just need some Jungler or Top who can go all in.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2013)

"How can there be 102 kills in a game if there are 101 dalmatians???"

just take my fcking money brokenshard, TAKE MY MONEY 

god bless


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 3, 2013)

ignite > universal heal

;l


----------



## Shozan (Dec 3, 2013)

5 ignites tho'


----------



## Darth (Dec 3, 2013)

Shozan said:


> Universal Heal + Good Damage > AOE Stun / Fear



lol no. 

Annie puts Soraka in her place.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 3, 2013)

based morellonomiconz


----------



## Infamy (Dec 3, 2013)

Soraka is bad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 3, 2013)

if you want a real support to counter the AP bot meta doe

galio


----------



## Shozan (Dec 3, 2013)

fine, I'm going to play ranked for the first time this season. I'm going to play only Soraka for the first 50 games (or try to) and I will show you where the shizz is at.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 3, 2013)

go for it

bronze is a fun league i heard


----------



## Shozan (Dec 3, 2013)

what if i place higher than Bronze?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2013)

any of you ever play counterstrike before?

is it fun? im thinking about buying it. im trying to get into other games besides league and i've always enjoyed multiplayer computer games (Halo <3)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 3, 2013)

Shozan said:


> what if i place higher than Bronze?


then u didn't play only Soraka 



4N said:


> any of you ever play counterstrike before?
> 
> is it fun? im thinking about buying it. im trying to get into other games besides league and i've always enjoyed multiplayer computer games (Halo <3)



>cs
>1999

gahaha


----------



## αce (Dec 3, 2013)

> imo you guys are crazy. There's plenty of great solo q top laners in NA.



well, i said world class


----------



## Darth (Dec 3, 2013)

Shozan said:


> what if i place higher than Bronze?


Silver is a fun league I heard. 


4N said:


> any of you ever play counterstrike before?
> 
> is it fun? im thinking about buying it. im trying to get into other games besides league and i've always enjoyed multiplayer computer games (Halo <3)



You just missed the Steam Sale where CS was like 75% off lol.


----------



## αce (Dec 4, 2013)

based fucking madara

"you're just gravel to me"


----------



## Chausie (Dec 4, 2013)

i mainly played soraka for my placements, got 7 wins and placed in silver

who says he will be in bronze!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> >cs
> >1999
> 
> gahaha



dnt make fun of it 



Darth said:


> Silver is a fun league I heard.
> 
> 
> You just missed the Steam Sale where CS was like 75% off lol.



oh damn. i was thinking about buying GO for 14.99 on steam. i really missed a good sale then XD


----------



## Guiness (Dec 4, 2013)

wait is madara fcking blind and still wrecking face?

g mothafcking g


----------



## OS (Dec 4, 2013)

αce said:


> based fucking madara
> 
> "you're just gravel to me"



Will this series ever fucking end?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 4, 2013)

eventually

kishi surely wants to concentrate on yung mario

but until then

godara


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 4, 2013)

might play soraka in ranked myself, she's purty.


----------



## OS (Dec 4, 2013)

Where did Naruto go wrong?


----------



## Shozan (Dec 4, 2013)

IMO, Kishi aimed far too high... far too high


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 4, 2013)

Aw. Thought the new chapter was out.

Edit; Nvm it is xD


----------



## Darth (Dec 4, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> might play soraka in ranked myself, she's purty.



TIL: VBD's a fucking furry.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 4, 2013)

it..........is?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 4, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i mainly played soraka for my placements, got 7 wins and placed in silver
> 
> who says he will be in bronze!



SIlver's fun.

And yes new chapter is out.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 4, 2013)

MFW Bleach ending >>>>>>>>>> Nardo ending


----------



## OS (Dec 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> TIL: VBD's a fucking furry.





Is she a furry though? Looking at her she's a dark elf with a horn and hooves. When people say furries I think Deviant art.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 4, 2013)

she's a furry

thou shall deal with it


----------



## OS (Dec 4, 2013)

>People still think Evas are robots


----------



## αce (Dec 4, 2013)

based
fucking
madara


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 4, 2013)

LOLs at Bleach XD


----------



## Darth (Dec 4, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Is she a furry though? Looking at her she's a dark elf with a horn and hooves. When people say furries I think Deviant art.


yes she is most definitely a furry.


Original Sin said:


> >People still think Evas are robots



They're organic based robots np.


----------



## Darth (Dec 4, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> LOLs at Bleach XD



AHAHAHAHA CHEERS OF THE AUDIENCE WTF.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 4, 2013)

Darius shits on Nasus so very hard.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 4, 2013)

If he doesn't get ganked relentlessly in the process as he should.


----------



## Didi (Dec 4, 2013)

You guys could at least try a little bit to not spoil manga on the day it comes out



Granted, none of you have posted big spoilers yet

but the way this is going, feels like it's only a matter of time. The tags are there for a reason yo


----------



## Nim (Dec 4, 2013)

4N said:


> oh damn. i was thinking about buying GO for 14.99 on steam. i really missed a good sale then XD



There will probably be another sale during christmas :33 or just follow the daily deals. It may appear there as well.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 4, 2013)

My journey through Bronze continues, it gets harder.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 4, 2013)

i hate playing games lasting over an hour

I mean it then when everyone gets all tryhard and you really just want it to be over by then

also eve is officially freelo, just a fcking annoying champion


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 4, 2013)

After 40min, a lost teamfight usually means the game is lost, so it gets annoying.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 4, 2013)

Server Lag

Attempting to Reconnect

Get back to game

Elise haven't reconnected so 4 vs 5

Lose the game



THIS IS FUCKING BULLSHIT


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 4, 2013)

that feeling that you get when someone steals your penta


----------



## VoDe (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## luminaeus (Dec 4, 2013)

lol, adorable


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 4, 2013)

OMG I just realized where they got the name nami from


tsuNAMI

lelelelele


----------



## Guiness (Dec 4, 2013)

dem lee sin plays last game from inSec. even up already on reddit


----------



## Guiness (Dec 4, 2013)

dat flash stun onto an invisible twitch from kaKao doe 

and it didn't even reveal him anyway XD Sword really has the advantage right now but the game can still go either way (its tilting more and more toward Sword though. they are really tightening their hold)

edit: oh wow, insec zoned out Pray pretty hard. free drag np.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 4, 2013)

omg

these teamfights from bullets

those elise picks. ori shockwaves. score's positioning.

and sword's hesitation 

yeah, definitely gonna be sporting a kt bullets icon and will only watch them whenever OGN is on. can't afford to stay up late every single time for all OGN games so i shall only watch KTB games instead.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 4, 2013)

RYUUUUUUUUUUUU



how did he live? did Faker really outplay this guy, or did Ryu allow Faker to live that day? 

jk.

but a little nice comeback KTB. Sword mid game was struggling to create good engages. Twin Shadows on evelynn doesn't sound too bad but not taking enough advantage of that power spike deathfire gives.

also, kakao landed some beautiful stuns. lack no hesitation with that guy. im still wondering how it is he got that stun onto syndra in mid lane when they were pushing KTB's 2nd tier tower. also, score too good. >_>

but Ryu's 4 man shockwave. dear jesus -_-' so much patience and focus.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 4, 2013)

what are you watching?


----------



## VoDe (Dec 4, 2013)

also

Vi too Stronk


----------



## Guiness (Dec 4, 2013)

VoDe said:


> what are you watching?



OGN. god knows i can never watch it too much due to my schedule nowadays but i went to bed early so i could tonight.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 4, 2013)

i rly like to watch prof games

you can learn so much from them


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 4, 2013)

Why not play instead of watching all the time though 4N?


----------



## VoDe (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## Cronos (Dec 4, 2013)

i really liked the najin - ktb game


----------



## Chausie (Dec 4, 2013)

ok, fuck maining morgana support, taric is where it's at


----------



## Nim (Dec 4, 2013)

Hehe posted that some days ago  love it


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> If he doesn't get ganked relentlessly in the process as he should.



I'm not sure if it's really worth mentioning ganks, because Nasus is pretty easy to gank himself.

If anything, a jungler would have more reason to gank for Darius since the chance of getting a kill with Darius is really high.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 4, 2013)

4N said:


> OGN. god knows i can never watch it too much due to my schedule nowadays but i went to bed early so i could tonight.



Instead of watching OGN, I am stuck writing this 12 page research page all night. FML SCHOOL LIFE 

But it is my fault for not writing it earlier because I decided "Oh this is a light week. I'll play LoL instead of starting my paper"

Not sure worth.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 4, 2013)

Don't spoil OGN in here, I watch it when I feel like it and I don't need the ^ (use bro) I lend my acc to spoil it for me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 4, 2013)

VoDe said:


> Server Lag
> 
> Attempting to Reconnect
> 
> ...



>elise



Violent By Design said:


> I'm not sure if it's really worth mentioning ganks, because Nasus is pretty easy to gank himself.
> 
> If anything, a jungler would have more reason to gank for Darius since the chance of getting a kill with Darius is really high.



problem is the lane is gonna be pushed to nasus's tower

and darius prob cant harass him too hard to make him divable


----------



## Guiness (Dec 4, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Why not play instead of watching all the time though 4N?



Cuz watching the game doesnt make me angry 



VoDe said:


> i rly like to watch prof games
> 
> you can learn so much from them



Yeah, but their tactics you cant apply in solo q cause there isnt really coordination and teamwork aint up to par.



Demonic Shaman said:


> Instead of watching OGN, I am stuck writing this 12 page research page all night. FML SCHOOL LIFE
> 
> But it is my fault for not writing it earlier because I decided "Oh this is a light week. I'll play LoL instead of starting my paper"
> 
> Not sure worth.




Procrastinating to play a game? Always worth 



Vae said:


> Don't spoil OGN in here, I watch it when I feel like it and I don't need the ^ (use bro) I lend my acc to spoil it for me.



Good thing you didnt lend your acc to me then.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> >elise
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well yeah, that's part of the lane though, you're not supposed to push against Nasus ideally so it would depend on who can control minions better.


----------



## Nim (Dec 4, 2013)

Had a Taric game right now. He didn't feel like being op. My team was just carrying me xD What should I build with him?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 4, 2013)

So uh, the new OGN into is amazing as always.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 4, 2013)

Lol at these game bans from Riot to LCS streamers, wtf.




I could understand other MOBA games being banned, but all Blizzard gaames? Riot please


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 4, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Well. yeah, that's part of the lane though, you're not supposed to push against Nasus ideally so it would depend on who can control minions better.



welp if u have the patience and ability to completely freeze the lane in neutral territory (allowing him to free farm in the process) so your jungler may or may not show up in a gank that may or may not succeed...go for it. he's still gonna end up really strong and farmed and honestly Darius is just a garbage pick overall


Nim♥ said:


> Had a Taric game right now. He didn't feel like being op. My team was just carrying me xD What should I build with him?



health armor and cdr

40 armor rune page for lolz laning, relics/tarpons for him.

Example late game build->face of the mountain, ruby sightstone, mobies boots, frozen Heart, locket, sunfire cape


----------



## Nim (Dec 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> health armor and cdr
> 
> 40 armor rune page for lolz laning, relics/tarpons for him.
> 
> Example late game build->face of the mountain, ruby sightstone, mobies boots, frozen Heart, locket, sunfire cape



What's with thornmail? Is it bad on him?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 4, 2013)

Kinda. You are probably not gonna be focused down desperately by the AD carry as a threat. That's something reserved for people like Singed.


----------



## Nim (Dec 4, 2013)

Ohh I see. Okay thank you =)


----------



## αce (Dec 4, 2013)

if blaze 2-0's team NB then the other skt squad is pretty much out of playoffs
well marin hype died fast


----------



## αce (Dec 4, 2013)

oh wait nvm that's not true zzzz


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 4, 2013)

Ace is dumb.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> welp if u have the patience and ability to completely freeze the lane in neutral territory (allowing him to free farm in the process) so your jungler may or may not show up in a gank that may or may not succeed...go for it. he's still gonna end up really strong and farmed and honestly Darius is just a garbage pick overall
> 
> 
> health armor and cdr
> ...



I keep forgetting to do those rune page zzz. 

WAD's build is ideal for Taric. It's best to get a 40% cdr so you can constantly stun them. Face of the mountain + frozen heart + locket = 40% cdr yup. You don't need to rush Ruby sightstone because the sightstone already gives you 3 green wards, but for late game you might as well. Mobi cause u fast to stun em. 

Sunfire cape is optional but funny. You burn and just stick them luls. You can also get Randuins if you want or Frozen Gauntlet but I don't really recommend gauntlet or Banshee/SV for MR.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol at these game bans from Riot to LCS streamers, wtf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woooow I just read this on reddit. Apparently it's not just LCS streamers but anyone who is a featured streamer



			
				GuardsmanBob said:
			
		

> Apparently I am under this too, and I do not even play in the LCS
> 
> I will be removed from the list of featured streamers if I stream any of those games, and they didn't even send me the list, they just quietly removed me
> 
> (I begged for mercy and got back on)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 4, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I keep forgetting to do those rune page zzz.
> 
> WAD's build is ideal for Taric. It's best to get a 40% cdr so you can constantly stun them. Face of the mountain + frozen heart + locket = 40% cdr yup. You don't need to rush Ruby sightstone because the sightstone already gives you 3 green wards, but for late game you might as well. Mobi cause u fast to stun em.
> 
> Sunfire cape is optional but funny. You burn and just stick them luls. You can also get Randuins if you want or Frozen Gauntlet but I don't really recommend gauntlet or Banshee/SV for MR.



ah yes iceborn gauntlet is a great choice if you want some damage/sticking power and the enemies are not to AA reliant

sunfire is great because taric's heal scales with health and its always an effective stat on a tank and damages!

randuins is always a good choice ESP if no one on ur team has it and spirit visage against AP is really good but only recommended if someone else can build locket and if u need that 20% to hit cdr cap(mountain + gauntlet + visage for instance)


----------



## Nim (Dec 4, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I keep forgetting to do those rune page zzz.
> 
> WAD's build is ideal for Taric. It's best to get a 40% cdr so you can constantly stun them. Face of the mountain + frozen heart + locket = 40% cdr yup. You don't need to rush Ruby sightstone because the sightstone already gives you 3 green wards, but for late game you might as well. Mobi cause u fast to stun em.
> 
> Sunfire cape is optional but funny. You burn and just stick them luls. You can also get Randuins if you want or Frozen Gauntlet but I don't really recommend gauntlet or Banshee/SV for MR.





WAD said:


> ah yes iceborn gauntlet is a great choice if you want some damage/sticking power and the enemies are not to AA reliant
> 
> sunfire is great because taric's heal scales with health and its always an effective stat on a tank and damages!
> 
> randuins is always a good choice ESP if no one on ur team has it and spirit visage against AP is really good but only recommended if someone else can build locket and if u need that 20% to hit cdr cap(mountain + gauntlet + visage for instance)



Aww thanks you too 

And I didn't know the red numbers stand for health! Good to know that


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 4, 2013)

Damn dude really wanna try gallo support now

counters AP supports
bulwark op fkn armor/mr steroid
speed booster trail
aoe slow bomb
Ultimate peeling ult



shurelias/mercs/Athenes/abyssal/cap/sightstone


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 4, 2013)

probably just the best support against any AP intensive team, so long as it's an AP support bot and either double AP solos or mid/top ap and a magix AP jangler

extreme bonus points if the ADC does a lot of magic damage like trist or ez


----------



## OS (Dec 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol at these game bans from Riot to LCS streamers, wtf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



League players are playing too much Hearthstone on their streams. Remember. They work under riot. All they are saying also is don't play them while streaming.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 4, 2013)

So the new game mode seems like a bit of a training session for bot laners. I am looking forward to it as I get a shitty cs in lane normally. Except for when I play Poppy. Which is really odd. Anyway need the practice so I am looking forward to it. Kinda. Not really.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 4, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> League players are playing too much Hearthstone on their streams. Remember. They work under riot. All they are saying also is don't play them while streaming.



So what exactly are Riot expecting the top streamers to do during their 20+ minute queue times? Browse the web?

They play short games like Hearthstone that can be finished quickly or games that you can quit whenever so the viewers have something to watch during their long ass queue time.

Riot are being retarded and this is a really bad PR move.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 4, 2013)

There's plenty of alternatives like flash browser games or even watching VoDs and coaching/commentating for their viewers. 

I agree with Riot's decision here if not because players are endorsing/encouraging playing other games but because doing so usually puts the streamer in a trancelike state of mind where they're awkwardly silent for 20 minutes save for incessant clicking.

Me personally, I just get bored if they're not playing or discussing League. I was barely able to stomach Dyrus playing Tetris in his heyday even though he was pretty good.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 4, 2013)

How did i get all those kills holy fuck
I was just slowing/rooting/healing in teamfights how did i even

99 points, sucks >.>


----------



## Chausie (Dec 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> So what exactly are Riot expecting the top streamers to do during their 20+ minute queue times? Browse the web?
> 
> They play short games like Hearthstone that can be finished quickly or games that you can quit whenever so the viewers have something to watch during their long ass queue time.
> 
> Riot are being retarded and this is a really bad PR move.



pretty much. queue times are intense at high levels, and streamers will lose viewers if they do nothing but browse the internet whilst waiting for a game.

would be so boring to watch!


----------



## Cronos (Dec 4, 2013)

chausie i'm on skype waiting for those nudes gurl common


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 4, 2013)

Or they can, you know. Use downtime to interact more with with their viewers.
Such as answering questions.
*gasp*
a novel concept, I know


----------



## OS (Dec 4, 2013)

Even so Riot is paying these guys.  Koreans and Chinese aren't paid by Riot and they are all in all not allowed to play any other game but LoL. If I am Riot games I am not going to keep paying the Americans at least money so they just get roflstomped by the Asians.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 4, 2013)

what are some of the good one for all games you all have done?

My personal faves I did was udyr vs veigar (lasted ~80 min, backdoor victory yey), ezreal vs soraka, yi vs garen, and even Katarina vs Katarina.

lol autocorrect capitalizes Katarina, apparently that's a name of someone irl, same with Leona.

edit: oh lord I remember when we did all singed. we all thought the poisoned stacked. it doesn't. we got raeped.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> Or they can, you know. Use downtime to interact more with with their viewers.
> Such as answering questions.
> *gasp*
> a novel concept, I know



Or, you know, they could actually play a game they like because interacting with 5k+ viewers is stupidly hard and the chat is just spammed.

Also, playing games between queue helps them not get burned out from only playing LoL, so Riot are just fucking over their streamers even more.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 4, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> what are some of the good one for all games you all have done?



*Malphite vs Lee Sin*
Kha'Zix vs Singed
Fizz vs Ziggs
Jinx vs Zyra (in Howling Abyss)



Phanalax said:


> lol autocorrect capitalizes Katarina, apparently that's a name of someone irl, same with Leona.



?????

It's pretty common name


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 4, 2013)

You'd think autocorrect would capitalize every name.

Nothing strange there.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> Or, you know, they could actually play a game they like because interacting with 5k+ viewers is stupidly hard and the chat is just spammed.
> 
> Also, playing games between queue helps them not get burned out from only playing LoL, so Riot are just fucking over their streamers even more.



???

It's not hard at all. Not all 5k+ people are asking questions and it's not like they are obligated to address them all. And if anything, turn on subscribers and only answer those people which makes their benefactors get their moneys worth.

But let's face it, Twitch chat is spammed either way

cuz, u know

>Twitch chat


----------



## αce (Dec 4, 2013)

dumb move by riot
not even going to write an essay why


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 4, 2013)

Like it'll actually negatively affect their business model.

What are streamers gonna do, not stream and not make money?

Pls.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 4, 2013)

So 2 games as Ap mid Sion. Works surprisingly well even if it is boring as shit.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 4, 2013)

If I was an LCS player, I'd stop streaming as much.

They already make good money and the queue times are so long, they need to do something during queue times and if they can't stream other games they'll probably stream less.

Less streaming = less LoL stream coverage = bad for Riot.

They didn't think this through very well.


----------



## OS (Dec 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> If I was an LCS player, I'd stop streaming as much.
> 
> They already make good money and the queue times are so long, they need to do something during queue times and if they can't stream other games they'll probably stream less.
> 
> ...



If anything it's better so they pay the LCS players less money. We also don't know about their contracts for streaming hours. Plus iirc players pref not streaming because opponents cheat.

Also, for based WAD.

[/IMG]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 4, 2013)

Except thats an economic fallacy, there's never enough money.

No one is about to start boycotting Riot publicity by cutting their own income for that purpose.

gooby pls


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 4, 2013)

Riots not going to lose a dime from this lol.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> Except thats an economic fallacy, there's never enough money.
> 
> No one is about to start boycotting Riot publicity by cutting their own income for that purpose.
> 
> gooby pls



People who don't frequently stream will stream less.

It's that simple.


----------



## αce (Dec 4, 2013)

of course it doesn't effect their business model
herpa derpa news flash of the century

there's a thing called p.r.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 4, 2013)

αce said:


> of course it doesn't effect their business model
> herpa derpa news flash of the century
> 
> there's a thing called p.r.



Public relations doesn't affect business? Psuedo-business men up in here.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 4, 2013)

Guys. I need help because something is horrible wrong.

When I start a game of League, my screen does the usual; go to black then presumably load the splash arts and the characters, right. 

But just now; when I started a game my screen went black and stayed black. I could still see my cursor. And when the loading finished, my cursor became that custom one that League uses. I hopelessly typed 'if you can read this I have a black screen' but I have no idea if it worked. Now I probably will get reported; and the big problem is I have no idea how to fix this.

Help me, or my league career may be over for awhile, no joke.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> ???
> 
> It's not hard at all. Not all 5k+ people are asking questions and it's not like they are obligated to address them all. And if anything, turn on subscribers and only answer those people which makes their benefactors get their moneys worth.
> 
> ...



Soooo why did they remove GuardsmanBob from their featured list when he doesn't play on the LCS or even told him about the contract? 

Well at least he got it back by begging. But it's a contract, he didn't have to sign anything o_O I don't get why non-LCS streamers have to follow this too

To be honest, when streamers play other games on stream while waiting on que, I normally just do something else cause it gets boring when they play other games too so as a viewer I don't really care. But as a player idk what else other than talking to viewers.

Meteos talks to his viewers during que time and I find it interesting when he answers questions with no subs on so yeah, its not a bad option.



			
				WAD said:
			
		

> Like it'll actually negatively affect their business model.
> 
> What are streamers gonna do, not stream and not make money?
> 
> Pls.



Don't they have a contract with Twitch or Azubu to stream certain amount of hours? I know CLG had to do that with own3d years back. I don't know if thats the same now.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 4, 2013)

I will try checking league for corrupted files, because it's not a lockdown, I can still move my cursor and presumably ctrl+alt+delete (though I haven't tried, not risking another game again).


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah Riot is pretty much never gonna suffer a PR nightmare considering:

-They run a free game
-They clearly show love and support for their product with constant updates and fixes
-They run a free game
-LoL has made more progress in global e-Sports since Counter-Strike last decade.
-They run a FREE game.

Using this move to try and paint them as money grubbers is absurd, they simply don't want interest in the game dissolved by allowing people to showcase other options while streaming THEIR content, and if anything, will make professional streamers/players appear more professional which is important in PR among sponsors and corporations who will help propagate the game's future, not the teenage, pimpled armchair critics who object to this move when it really isn't a big deal where the public is concerned.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 4, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Soooo why did they remove GuardsmanBob from their featured list when he doesn't play on the LCS or even told him about the contract?
> 
> Well at least he got it back by begging. But it's a contract, he didn't have to sign anything o_O I don't get why non-LCS streamers have to follow this too



I am 99% sure this clause is covered in the EULA


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 4, 2013)

From the article it looks like its towards LCS streamers only which I kind of understand. Pro players have a higher influence of affecting the audience and I actually wanted to play Hearthstone because I saw them play it  (I want a key). 

Meh I don't agree that non-LCS streamers should have to follow it too. GuardsmanBob has other viewers from other games so that doesn't seem fair but w.e. Either it's LoL or bust.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 4, 2013)

Cronos said:


> chausie i'm on skype waiting for those nudes gurl common



maybe in your dreams, cronos



WAD said:


> Or they can, you know. Use downtime to interact more with with their viewers.
> Such as answering questions.
> *gasp*
> a novel concept, I know



eh, when they are streaming for hours and hours a day, then i don't blame them for wanting a respite and playing a game of hearthstone or similar game whilst queuing

most streams i watch already answer questions constantly throughout their stream, whilst playing LoL or any other game.

i don't think it's a pr nightmare or anything, but it doesn't look good to current fans who have read the news if reddit is anything to go by. i'm sure the players would be annoyed by it too.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 4, 2013)

I tried changing the resolution outside of the game in its files, running it, then changing it back during the game if it works, thinking it's an overlay problem.

For now, that worked, it ran with awkward resolution and continued with normal. Hopefully it will last.

if anyone is listening


----------



## OS (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 4, 2013)

Chausie said:


> maybe in your dreams, cronos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They don't necessarily have to stream. If they want to play a game while they are queing they can do it offline. 

When I look for a pro player's stream, I would like to see them play LoL. Even though they have long que times, I don't think it's too much of a hassle if they don't play those certain games. They _can_ play other games like Osu I think? I don't think Osu falls under those categories.

EDIT: I'm trapped with Ahri, Diana, and Nautilius it seems  

Fuck Teemos doe


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 4, 2013)

Blitz, Cho, and Rammus :l.

This is inhuman treatment.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 4, 2013)

Janna, Karthus and Rammus
l0l

ALso yey Qualifiers


----------



## Chausie (Dec 4, 2013)

janna shyvana and kog maw!


----------



## Chausie (Dec 4, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> They don't necessarily have to stream. If they want to play a game while they are queing they can do it offline.
> 
> When I look for a pro player's stream, I would like to see them play LoL. Even though they have long que times, I don't think it's too much of a hassle if they don't play those certain games. They _can_ play other games like Osu I think? I don't think Osu falls under those categories.
> 
> ...



they go offline to play a quick game during the queue times, and viewers will leave though

idk. its not like streamers are streaming anythign but lol, they just sometimes do another during long queue times


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 4, 2013)

are you fucking shitting me, first win of the day bonus is lost when you leave a game that won anyway?

fml.

looks like im not hitting 4800 today


----------



## Maerala (Dec 4, 2013)

Why is everyone wearing black?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 4, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Why is everyone wearing black?



Everyone = Wad and Gogeta?


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 4, 2013)

Malzahar Nocturne and Nami

What, I don't play any of these champions.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 4, 2013)

Leona swain nami


----------



## Chausie (Dec 4, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Why is everyone wearing black?



what are you on about?


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm learning Leblanc, fun but hard to utilize proper, don't seem to have the burst other Leblancs do.

Any tips?


----------



## Chad (Dec 4, 2013)

LeBlanc: Q -> Ult -> W


----------



## OS (Dec 4, 2013)

Janna, Zyra, rammus for me.

Also, what's the best build for sivir?


----------



## Sajin (Dec 4, 2013)

Leona Nami Teeto and Olaf, could be worse.

Why do people not play AD Sion, btw? I got camped and could still easily 1v1 a Lee Sin in lane being 0-3 vs 3-0, sure he can get kited but Ghost should help. Fairly easy to play too.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 4, 2013)

Sona, Lux and Swain.

It's all good, Swain is old and will die soon, along with Teemo that is.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 4, 2013)

Astral said:


> LeBlanc: Q -> Ult -> W



Need something beyond the basics obv.


----------



## Darth (Dec 4, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Leona Nami Teeto and Olaf, could be worse.
> 
> Why do people not play AD Sion, btw? I got camped and could still easily 1v1 a Lee Sin in lane being 0-3 vs 3-0, sure he can get kited but Ghost should help. Fairly easy to play too.



Because Sion is a linear and boring champion.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 4, 2013)

Sion is up for a kit rework isn't he?


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 4, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Sion is up for a kit rework isn't he?



I believe so. Though nothing too specific has been mentioned so far.


----------



## OS (Dec 4, 2013)

was right so fuck you.



> Here's Riot Magus with a few comments on the restrictions:
> "We say this all the time: we want League of Legends to be a legitimate sport. There are some cool things that come from that (salaried professional athletes, legitimate revenue streams, visas, Staples Center), but there?s also a lot of structural work that needs to be done to ensure a true professional setting.
> We recognize there may be some differences of opinion in the perception of pro players? streams. In the past, pro gamers only had to worry about their personal brands when streaming and, at most, may have had to worry about not using the wrong brand of keyboard to keep their sponsor happy. Now, however, these guys are professionals contracted to a professional sports league. When they?re streaming to 50,000 fans, they?re also representing the sport itself.
> I can?t stress enough how these guys in the LCS are on the road to being real, legitimate athletes. This is new territory for a lot of teams (especially in esports), because the transition goes from being a group of talented individuals to being real icons of a sport and a league. Similarly, you probably wouldn?t see an NFL player promoting Arena Football or a Nike-sponsored player wearing Reebok on camera. Pro players are free to play whatever games they want ? we?re simply asking them to keep in mind that, on-stream, they?re the face of competitive League of Legends."


----------



## Morglay (Dec 4, 2013)

"Hello there, today I would like to demonstrate drinking this delicious coca-cola. Excuse me for a second though, whilst I drink this Dr.Pepper between demonstrations of how delicious cola is."
"I see absolutely nothing wrong with this."
Seriously? I agree with WAD on this one.

Also: Kass, Karth and Ali.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> Because Sion is a linear and boring champion.



This. If I wanted to farm all day and crit people, I'd play Trynd.

And then AP Sion is basically killing his shield so his only source of damage is his stun. :l


----------



## OS (Dec 4, 2013)

Although atm Doublelift is playing Hearthstone.


----------



## Darth (Dec 4, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Although atm Doublelift is playing Hearthstone.



inb4 nobody gives a damn about the streaming restrictions lol


----------



## Guiness (Dec 4, 2013)

J4, Swain, Teemo, and Cho'Gath. 

holy shi- 

____

and i agree with Riot's move. Some streamers could do more than just be an absolute nerd and engross themselves in other games while on stream; they can actually engage with their viewers and whatnot because lets face it, like %80 of current streamers do not do this.

Its for reasons like these that streamers like Trick2G are so damn popular despite not even being a pro; he interacts with his viewers and do fun stuff like subwars, arams etc. TOO does ARAMS at the end of every stream too. Voyboy, even if he isn't as good as he once was, his habit of explaining his thought process behind every mvoe he makes in a game reflects so well on him (and his very likeable persona as well)

Riot's reasoning behind this mvoe isn't terrible at all. Riot is a business as well and is going to extra lengths to make sure the game can grow as well as it can. there are ton of other games for these streamers to play anyway. find one of them and do so.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 4, 2013)

they've prob known about the streaming restrictions for ages, and it's just new that we get to hear of them

chances are the streamers don't care, and riot can't be bothered with enforcing.


----------



## αce (Dec 4, 2013)

this doublelift game is the funnist thing ive seen in a while


----------



## Morglay (Dec 4, 2013)

So does anyone here actually subscribe to twitch? If you do may I just ask why? Not meaning to sound judgmental, just curious.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 4, 2013)

TIL riven is op
elise sucks
and Sajin throws
wait...didnt learn a thing l0l


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 4, 2013)

Morglay said:


> So does anyone here actually subscribe to twitch? If you do may I just ask why? Not meaning to sound judgmental, just curious.



You dont subscribe to Twitch directly you subscribe to specific channels. For OGN, it's to watch above medium quality and watch VODS as well as able to comment. 

For streamers it can be Subscriber chat only, giveaways, sub games/wars, support etc.


----------



## Darth (Dec 4, 2013)

αce said:


> this doublelift game is the funnist thing ive seen in a while



it's pretty awesome how Double and Aphro got Link on their team two games in a row.

High elo too fun.

TIL: Aphro trolls when he plays Quinn.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 4, 2013)

Morglay said:


> So does anyone here actually subscribe to twitch? If you do may I just ask why? Not meaning to sound judgmental, just curious.



Nope. My net is so horrendous that it only handle 360p or lower when watching others stream.


----------



## Didi (Dec 4, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Meh I don't agree that non-LCS streamers should have to follow it too. GuardsmanBob has other viewers from other games so that doesn't seem fair but w.e. Either it's LoL or bust.



It's precisely because GmanBob doesn't have a contract that they can ask this of him. They're offering him the service of being a featured streamer, and now in return all they ask is that he doesn't play those few games on stream. Riot doesn't own him shit, they're giving him more viewers for free.



And like other people said, there are lots of games they can still play if they really want a quick game in queue time.

So yeah, I don't mind this move and think it's quite understandable by Riot.
There's way too many people freaking the fuck out about it. I don't think it will affect the streaming business noticeably.


----------



## Darth (Dec 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]_qpl6scuDVw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 4, 2013)

So the other day i read about Darius changes being internally tested
I just remembered it and found the post



> "Actually, we got the Darius thing in playtests now. Just have to wait to get some of the other fighters in gear and some art resources.
> 
> It won't be watered down if we do this version - not worth doing if you don't go ham."



I will be spamming the living shit out of Darius when this happens.
You thought my champion pool was small with Darius/Rengar/Nasus
You wont see anyone else but Darius

Unless they fucking change his Ultimate or stacking mechanic.
But i think they are pretty core and unless it's like Statikk (I think he is the guy who did the Karma rework and is doing Rengar's atm) on the job, i'll have faith.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 4, 2013)

They're reworking Darius and Rengar already? Sheesh.

What ever happened with Poppy? Bitch hasn't gotten a proper update since Lux came out.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 4, 2013)

Rengar already has had his kit "reworked" for a few months now but because of preseason patches they've delayed the PBE testing. 
Basically outside of number tunings he is pretty much set in stone. There has already been a huge discussion for Rengar on NA with a lot of red posts on him. 

Darius however has not had such things. Nothing about his "new" kit has even been hinted.
Poppy is also in the works. They are not sure whether they want to make her an Assassin, a Fighter or even a Tank. They are going to remove her passive and add more gameplay interraction - they like her wall slam and her Q more or less, but not the rest of her Kit.

For future references, Shaco is under the works and while they aren't, Urgot and WW will be worked on eventually.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 4, 2013)

Are they going to change Poppy's ult? That kinda makes her Poppy to me.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 4, 2013)

so... they make you play 5 - 6 games in HS as a tutorial, then you play a couple more and get hooked. Nice stuff.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 4, 2013)

They havent said anything about it but i imagine they would.
Trust me i love Poppy too and if using one rotation of basic abilities didnt mke her go OOM id play her a lot more but, look at her Ult from another perspective.
If Poppy gets fed there is practically 0 ways to stop her. Lets say enemy Sona ults, a teamfight breaks down. Yoh can now Ult her and slaughter both carries while recieving 0 damage and being completely unCCable.
Its an extremely toxic ability.

Shyvana atm is really strong atm. Due to the nature of her kit, she might be strong but she definitely isnt a pain to face. She isnt nerve wrecking. If that was Poppy, if she had the same popularity shed be incredibly incredibly frustrating to face.
Imo it just depends on who reworks these champs. The Xerath rework is IMO really good, but we will witness it soon.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 4, 2013)

Didi said:
			
		

> It's precisely because GmanBob doesn't have a contract that they can ask this of him. They're offering him the service of being a featured streamer, and now in return all they ask is that he doesn't play those few games on stream. Riot doesn't own him shit, they're giving him more viewers for free.



Well it works on the opposite end too. He would be promoting LoL through his other non-LoL viewers that watches his channel. They don't owe him anything for being a veteran LoL player, "been a cornerstone of the League of Legends competitive community since launch" (Riot's words not mine), and a relatively nice guy from what I've seen of him.

It wasn't cool to just cut him off without telling him anything. Should him at least that. He even replied on reddit "Would be nice if they at least send me the list of games that I am not allowed to stream." and the article states the contract was to LCS streamers. 

But like I said, it's whatever. It doesn't upset me anyways. I thought it shouldn't apply to non LCS streamers but it doesn't matter too much. Even if they don't get featured, they can be free to just stream whatever they like for the viewers. If it happens, it happens (and like Chausie said, it probably does and this is the first we know about it. Well us and Bob apparently).


----------



## Darth (Dec 4, 2013)

Shozan said:


> so... they make you play 5 - 6 games in HS as a tutorial, then you play a couple more and get hooked. Nice stuff.



There's a hearthstone thread if you want to discuss it there.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> There's a hearthstone thread if you want to discuss it there.



didn't know it. Thank you 

Also, just played a Normal with Soraka support. went 5/1/23


----------



## OS (Dec 4, 2013)

[youtube]o8UCI7r1Aqw[/youtube]


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> If I was an LCS player, I'd stop streaming as much.
> 
> They already make good money and the queue times are so long, they need to do something during queue times and if they can't stream other games they'll probably stream less.
> 
> ...





Riot is a business, not a charity. At the end of the day they have families to feed, and shareholders in China to account to.

Ibrahimovic has a contract with Nike, do you think they will appreciate it if he wears an Adidas headband? This is standard business practice, I really don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 5, 2013)

Got home. Went on reddit

[youtube]0sG_xlXArx4[/youtube]

Made me laugh really hard after a long day. The rammus one was awesome too


----------



## Treerone (Dec 5, 2013)

How does one build Hecarim. (Jungle of course)



Violent By Design said:


> Are they going to change Poppy's ult? That kinda makes her Poppy to me.



Only thing 100% staying is the wall slam since Morello likes it. The passive and ult are probably going to change.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 5, 2013)

Treerone said:


> How does one build Hecarim. (Jungle of course)



Something like: 
Spirit of Ancient Golem
Boots of Swiftness
Sunfire Cape (?)
Iceborn Gauntlet
Spirit Visage
Trinity Force


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 5, 2013)

Why get both Trinity and Iceborn?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 5, 2013)

if you're snowballing get elder lizard doe cuz fkkkkkk dat damagez mang


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 5, 2013)

I forgot, does Elder Lizard's DOT stack with Red buffs?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 5, 2013)

yep it most certainly does


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 5, 2013)

Hmm, Janna Elise and Olaf.

Good thing I like spiders, I'll get along with my fellow Viking and Janna will blow me


----------



## VoDe (Dec 5, 2013)

damn, i really need to learn adc

i'm so fucking horrible at it


----------



## VoDe (Dec 5, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Why get both Trinity and Iceborn?



well Iceborn or Frozen Heart


----------



## Maerala (Dec 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> Olaf


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 5, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Got home. Went on reddit
> 
> [youtube]0sG_xlXArx4[/youtube]
> 
> Made me laugh really hard after a long day. The rammus one was awesome too



LOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Xin (Dec 5, 2013)

Wukong, Mordekaiser, Swain, Teeeeeeemo


----------



## Nim (Dec 5, 2013)

Wukong, Maokai and Shyvana xD meh


----------



## Xin (Dec 5, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Got home. Went on reddit
> 
> [youtube]0sG_xlXArx4[/youtube]
> 
> Made me laugh really hard after a long day. The rammus one was awesome too



lmao 

What's this showdown mode btw? 

A _NEW _MODE?


----------



## Chaos (Dec 5, 2013)

Carried a 4v5 with Kog.

Feels good


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 5, 2013)

8.5 euros worth of pick'n'mix sweets.

Time to get fat.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 5, 2013)

Next time I get put in a game full of Spanish people I am going to dodge immediately. My experience of them in Silver is not positive at all.


----------



## Xin (Dec 5, 2013)

Haha that reminds of the the time I started playing LoL on the NA server. 

Kind of miss the mexican madness.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 5, 2013)

Xin said:


> lmao
> 
> What's this showdown mode btw?
> 
> A _NEW _MODE?



It's a 1 v 1 / 2 v 2 mode.

Supposed to be Magma Chamber but iirc, they're hosting it on the Howling Abyss


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 5, 2013)

When is Yasuo coming out already need to add another assassin to repertoire.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 5, 2013)

His abilities don't seem very assassin like.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 5, 2013)

Guy jumps around and does crazy damage, I'll be damned if that is not an assassin, labels be damned.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 5, 2013)

His damage isn't that high based on what I've seen from the PBE.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 5, 2013)

Well lost my first promos, got into another one. Bruiser Rengar is actually really strong. Mostly because of Mixed damage.
Maybe you dont have as strong kill potential as Assassin but even forcing them back is plenty - your role is to get as many turrets as possible anyway.
Plus it helps when diving, you give more room to your jungle to attack and you are tanky incase of CC/Ignite. I've always liked Bruiser Rengar more but until lately i didn't know how to utilize it properly.


The failed promo was funny tho


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 5, 2013)

2-16 Ez with BotRK.

Seems legit.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 5, 2013)

Yeah he rushed it

Biggest problem was that the servers started to lag. Everyone in the game had lag, however what made it worse is that with time they just got worse. Much more frequent and much longer. I was just spamming my Eve to actually come end or we might crash/DC with how that was going. We were all doing well before the lags started so the result probably wouldn't have been much different but it was annoying and not fun for both teams.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 5, 2013)

Sivir being Sivir.
And Evelynn and Kass being let through and also stomping.
(Fizz as well)
Real bans lel


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 5, 2013)

But yes from my own experiences top lane bruiser Rengar is fucking annoying because he never let's you commit an all-in.

SLOW DOOOOWN.
EAAASY PREY.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]AYcntdAgvJg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 5, 2013)

Lucian, Taric, Fiddle an i am not sure about the last
Annie?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 5, 2013)

Well done.


----------



## Nim (Dec 5, 2013)

wooooow these server laggs xD my game was not playable at all. I played Nami and my stun appeared 5 seconds after I casted it. Enemy champions were back at own base at this point already.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 5, 2013)

I lol'd at the synonym for Taric


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 5, 2013)

So kids
Pick late game champs

Fuck all early game champs.
With all the anti snowball mechanisms, super hard to close out a game with an early game champ, you are going to get outscaled no matter what you do.

Xin, Garen, Darius, Panth... don't play that shit.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 5, 2013)

Garen late game is OP provided u don't puss out and actually build damage.

also i have a nickname for every lol champ


----------



## Cronos (Dec 5, 2013)

WAD said:


> also i have a nickname for every lol champ



i would not brag about that, nope


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 5, 2013)

Yeah, that's quite sad.


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 5, 2013)

Is there an unofficial League of Legends Thread anyway?

Hey guys. 
I'll probably just read&stalk, some of you may have seen .


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 5, 2013)

Shut your mouth Mr. Nim


----------



## Chausie (Dec 5, 2013)

mr nim! how nice it is for you to join us!


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> Shut your mouth Mr. Nim



Aww, it's always a pleasure to meet nice people in the internetz!



Chausie said:


> mr nim! how nice it is for you to join us!



Yea I thought I'd already have an account here.. but somehow I didn't so I made this awesome masterpiece!


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 5, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> So kids
> Pick late game champs
> 
> Fuck all early game champs.
> ...



It sucks that the game is more favored toward turtling and farming back up, but I don't give a darn. I play Garen all day, na mean?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 5, 2013)

Cronos said:


> i would not brag about that, nope





Vae said:


> Yeah, that's quite sad.



Yall got some toast to spread that jelly?



Mr Nim said:


> Is there an unofficial League of Legends Thread anyway?
> 
> Hey guys.
> I'll probably just read&stalk, some of you may have seen .



Oh gosh. Mr.Nim, you might even be nicer than Nim!

At this rate, the angry German stereotype will be gone!

Oh well...at least Vae continues to enforce the dumb Swede one.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 5, 2013)

And WAD continues to enforce the fat and aggressive drug addicted American one


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 5, 2013)

Wat WAD is fat?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm neither anymore, though.

It's ok, you don't know the meaning of 'continue', being dumb and all.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 5, 2013)

Such is the life of a dumb man.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 5, 2013)

WAD said:


> I'm neither anymore, though.



Wait, after the drugs stopped you lost weight? What happened to all the extra money? Did you spend it on bitches? Is that how you lost the weight?


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 5, 2013)

Mr Nim and Nim<3, not seeing a connection there at all 

anyway today I saw Lulu has an abysmal win rate of 44%. I was like really? did the nerfs hurt her that bad?


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 5, 2013)

When was WAD fat
From the Skype pics he isn't fat at all

When was he fat
Did he look like Dunkey when fat
That'd be hilarious


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 5, 2013)

Lost weight while I went through my rehab. As for the extra money, well, I don't work ad much at the moment, but I have to save money.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 5, 2013)

WAD said:


> Yall got some toast to spread that jelly?



Why would they put jelly on toast?

You eat that shit with ice cream!


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 5, 2013)

I give up on Leblanc for now, just can't play her.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 5, 2013)

Lol you fat fucking bastard
That must've been a glorious sight

Okay that was too mean sorry Waddlu
Also who the fuck bans Vayne instead fo Kassadin? What the shit


----------



## Morglay (Dec 5, 2013)

So yeah just watched Sword of the Stranger. The fights. Is all animation this good nowadays?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 5, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> I give up on Leblanc for now, just can't play her.



Try her as a support instead. Like Annie, Morgana, Zyra, Mordekaiser, Lux, Veigar, Fiddlesticks, Galio...she is too unreliable to take the mid position.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 5, 2013)

I dont think he is talking about match ups WAD


----------



## Nim (Dec 5, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> Mr Nim and Nim<3, not seeing a connection there at all
> 
> anyway today I saw Lulu has an abysmal win rate of 44%. I was like really? did the nerfs hurt her that bad?



Haha 

I don't know, don't have any problems with Lulu so far. I have a 49.1% winrate with her in rankeds though. But I'm just bad xD


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 5, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Why would they put jelly on toast?
> 
> You eat that shit with ice cream!



Wtf? Jelly on toast is normal.

On ice cream? Not so much.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 5, 2013)

wtf

what sort of fucked up childhoods did you guys have where you put your jelly on toast


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 5, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I dont think he is talking about match ups WAD



Neither was I, was saying that Leblanc, like those AP champs mentioned, are too unreliable to play in solo lane carry positions anymore. And most are quite OP as supports now.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 5, 2013)

Nelson Mandela just passed away 

R.I.P you great legend.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 5, 2013)

Chausie said:


> wtf
> 
> what sort of fucked up childhoods did you guys have where you put your jelly on toast



I dunno, pretty sure you're the one with the fucked up childhood.

Jelly on ice cream, a shit ton of great movies not seen.

Who knows what other kind of fucked up shit you did/missed out on?


----------



## Chausie (Dec 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> I dunno, pretty sure you're the one with the fucked up childhood.
> 
> Jelly on ice cream, a shit ton of great movies not seen.
> 
> Who knows what other kind of fucked up shit you did/missed out on?



looked it up, apparently in north america jelly is some sort of clear type of jam, yet outside of north america it's a type of gelatin dessert.

no idea why you only know it the american way though vae, what i read said it's only people in north america who know it that way? i guess what i read was wrong

but the type of jelly i'm on about, with ice cream, was just amazing when i  was younger.

still is, but people tut and roll their eyes at me as it's childish


----------



## Chausie (Dec 5, 2013)

oh fuck, nelson mandela died


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 5, 2013)

Can't ever mess around with heroes I don't play cause the enemy team always has plats and diamonds.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 5, 2013)

Chausie said:


> looked it up, apparently in north america jelly is some sort of clear type of jam, yet outside of north america it's a type of gelatin dessert.
> 
> no idea why you only know it the american way though vae, what i read said it's only people in north america who know it that way? i guess what i read was wrong
> 
> ...



WAD lives in America, it's pretty obvious what sort of jelly he was talking about.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 5, 2013)

yes, now that i know what he was on about. i obviously only knew it my way.


----------



## Darth (Dec 5, 2013)

Mr Nim said:


> Aww, it's always a pleasure to meet nice people in the internetz!
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I thought I'd already have an account here.. but somehow I didn't so I made this awesome masterpiece!


wait wtf?


Morglay said:


> So yeah just watched Sword of the Stranger. The fights. Is all animation this good nowadays?


that movie is old as hell. 

animation's gotten even better.


Chausie said:


> wtf
> 
> what sort of fucked up childhoods did you guys have where you put your jelly on toast


wtf?

jelly on toast is pretty standard in the entire western half of the world. I didn't usually eat my toast like that, but it's pretty damn normal.


Vae said:


> Nelson Mandela just passed away
> 
> R.I.P you great legend.


Who?


Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Can't ever mess around with heroes I don't play cause the enemy team always has plats and diamonds.



In ranked? ofc not. 

In normals? Do it anyway.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 5, 2013)

RIP Nelson Mandela.


----------



## Nim (Dec 5, 2013)

90/116 tired as fuck xD


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 5, 2013)

Darth said:


> wait wtf?
> 
> that movie is old as hell.
> 
> ...



That made me punch a cat, that's on you.


----------



## Darth (Dec 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> That made me punch a cat, that's on you.



R.I.P. in peace Morgan Freeman.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 5, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> 90/116 tired as fuck xD



i got 110!

missed some simple ones like nunu and shen though


----------



## Morglay (Dec 5, 2013)

Darth said:


> that movie is old as hell.
> 
> animation's gotten even better.
> 
> Who?



These 2 comments ruined my day. Haven't watched anime in ages as I just cba to sit through the padding, already watching Monogatari though. Any others with SotS vibes?


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 5, 2013)

Darth said:


> In ranked? ofc not.
> 
> In normals? Do it anyway.


Normals, I just get shit on hard.

Today has been a terrible for me overall though, I just gave up half way into my matches.


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 5, 2013)

lol'd
it's true, though..


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 5, 2013)

Meanwhile shitty Junglers today.
Like.
The worst.
I am so fucking glad im going to the gym right now, because I have energy to expend


----------



## Chausie (Dec 5, 2013)

Mr Nim said:


> lol'd
> it's true, though..



mr nim is a sasuke fan??



and that girl knows how to market herself, low cut top with the boobs taking up most the frame. if it's working for her, then fair enough, but ye, ruining other peoples games is awful


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 5, 2013)

Chausie said:


> mr nim is a sasuke fan??



Are most of the people here former Temple of Uchiha Gods posters?


----------



## Didi (Dec 5, 2013)

lol UG


chuunin level posters


GB 4 life


----------



## Darth (Dec 5, 2013)

WAD said:


> Meanwhile shitty Junglers today.
> Like.
> The worst.
> I am so fucking glad im going to the gym right now, because I have energy to expend



last game i played I was getting yelled at for being a bad jungler because I didn't gank top as much as the enemy Shyvana did. 

Although I did secure two turrets, two drags, and a sizeable kill lead for our team before they even took the first tower top lane. 

our udyr basically abandoned us in teamfights because of how mad he was and just randomly split push all game. we got aced at our nexus turrets 4v5 and when they were pushing for the win the screen randomly shifted to their nexus exploding which udyr backdoored during the teamfight lol. 

a much harder win than was necessary. we had a sizeable lead that udyr thew away by never grouping. Well, at least we won. I did honor him in the end.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 5, 2013)

Uchuunins > Byakugenins


----------



## Chausie (Dec 5, 2013)

Didi said:


> lol UG
> 
> 
> chuunin level posters
> ...


----------



## Shozan (Dec 5, 2013)

work with me in this one...

let's say we have a dude that kills a level 1 'x' player, then another, then another, then another and another. He just got a Penta with some help of his team and killed the five of them on the kill reset limit. Dead player 1 have revive and teleport. What happens? the lady that screams PENTA KILL starts crying?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 6, 2013)

most troll game of my life



srsly


----------



## αce (Dec 6, 2013)

well
xpeke pls


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 6, 2013)

Apparently we faced an all girls team Ace.


----------



## Xin (Dec 6, 2013)

Why did that vayne go past or rather hit the crit and attck speed limits?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 6, 2013)

Annnd we're still in that after lobby.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 6, 2013)

mmmmm Neon Strike Vi for 487rp

do want


----------



## Maerala (Dec 6, 2013)

That was... interesting.  That was almost two hours, holy balls.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 6, 2013)

Longest post game ever.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 6, 2013)

FUCK

still cant sleep 

she wasn't even hot doe l0l


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 6, 2013)

YAY...I think I'm doing a lot better with Morgana!!

But I hate it when ppl do 2 mid and leave me soloing a lane. Ain't going to kill someone with poisoned soil >;(


----------



## Maerala (Dec 6, 2013)

ro0d. I thought she was pretty.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 6, 2013)

Are you guys still up what the fuck?

Also Jin Air vs Frost. Karma vs Taric matchup


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 6, 2013)

Fuck, I'm getting addicted to Counter-Strike again, only it's Global Offensive this time.


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 6, 2013)

Chausie said:


> mr nim is a sasuke fan??



Not rly.
I used this avatar in an old german narutoforum (2008). I thought it'd be funny to use it again.



Vae said:


> Fuck, I'm getting addicted to Counter-Strike again, only it's Global Offensive this time.



You can't call this a real counter-strike. 
Dun wanna hate but I really don't like the movement/flow in cs:go.. (I got 1.8k+ hours CSS on steam, so my preferences should be clear). :toliet


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 6, 2013)

Lol Maknoob pls.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 6, 2013)

Mr Nim said:


> Not rly.
> I used this avatar in an old german narutoforum (2008). I thought it'd be funny to use it again.
> 
> 
> ...



That's funny considering CS: S is the worst of the counter-strike games.

It's way too easy, there's no recoil in the weapons and you can keep running full speed if getting shot.

CS 1.6 > CS:GO > CS: S


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 6, 2013)

LOL THESE CALLS

''THEY STOLE BARON''

No they didn't, but Doa and Monte didn't notice


----------



## Didi (Dec 6, 2013)

Shozan said:


> work with me in this one...
> 
> let's say we have a dude that kills a level 1 'x' player, then another, then another, then another and another. He just got a Penta with some help of his team and killed the five of them on the kill reset limit. Dead player 1 have revive and teleport. What happens? the lady that screams PENTA KILL starts crying?



She says legendary kill iirc



well not anymore since revive got removed


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 6, 2013)

Legendary kill was removed months ago too.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm excited about SKT T1 K vs CJ Blaze today.


----------



## Didi (Dec 6, 2013)

Koreans pls, stop wrecking with Riven, I don't want mah bby nerfed ;_;


----------



## Didi (Dec 6, 2013)

JUNGLE RIVEN BUILDING ELDER LIZARD, I TOLD YOU IT WAS GOOD WAD


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm okay with Riven nerfs.


----------



## Didi (Dec 6, 2013)

1 for 5 in a 4v5, while they also get backdoored by a trondomure


sucks to be you frost


----------



## Didi (Dec 6, 2013)

Those Jin Air fighterpilot-like jackets are pretty goddamn stylish


Too bad they're out, Stealths still have a slim chance tho right?


----------



## Darth (Dec 6, 2013)

Yeah, blaze isn't getting out of group stages.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> Yeah, blaze isn't getting out of group stages.



Pretty sure they can get out instead of SKT T1 S.

Marin and his team haven't been all that impressive so far.

EDIT: To get out of groups they have to either go 1:1 against SKT T1 K and 2:0 against NB.

Or they get 0:2'ed by SKT T1 K and go 2:0 against NB for a tiebreaker with SKT T1 S.


----------



## Didi (Dec 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> Yeah, blaze isn't getting out of group stages.



idk


They tied with SKT T1 S, and just like them will probably lose to SKT T1 K and win from NB. And then they're tied with S. I think they can beat them in a second face-off, but it's close tho.


----------



## Darth (Dec 6, 2013)

Didi said:


> Those Jin Air fighterpilot-like jackets are pretty goddamn stylish
> 
> 
> Too bad they're out, Stealths still have a slim chance tho right?


Stealths most definitely still have a chance. But they'd need to 2-0 Xenic Storm to get enough points. Frost vs Storm will be the deciding match for Group B, because if either team 2-0's the other, they'll be guaranteed advancement into the bracket stages. If they go 1-1 however, and if Stealths 2-0 Storm, it'll be a 3 way tie with 4 points each. 



			
				Vajaejae said:
			
		

> Pretty sure they can get out instead of SKT T1 S.
> 
> Marin and his team haven't been all that impressive so far.



They'd need to 2-0 SKT T1K or Team NB and 1-1 the other team to get enough points to get out of group stages. 

I honestly don't see them 2-0'ing the world champs. Maybe Team NB, but they absolutely need to win at least 1 game vs SKT if they want a chance to get out.


----------



## Darth (Dec 6, 2013)

Didi said:


> idk
> 
> 
> They tied with SKT T1 S, and just like them will probably lose to SKT T1 K and win from NB. And then they're tied with S. I think they can beat them in a second face-off, but it's close tho.



Blaze only have two matches left and it's vs SKT T1K and Team NB. And they need to take at least one game off of SKT and 2-0 NB if they want to at least tie with SKT T1S. 

It's honestly not very likely...


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 6, 2013)

No if they get 0-2'ed by SKT and go 2:0 against NB(I don't see NB taking a game off them) then they're tied with SKT T1 S.

SKT T1 S got 0-2ed by SKT T1 K and 2:0'ed NB, Blaze vs S went 1-1.

It would go to a tiebreaker.


----------



## Didi (Dec 6, 2013)

Yeah what Vae said


----------



## VoDe (Dec 6, 2013)

another fuck lost ranked game because of riot

>every dc'd
>get back on
>suddenly 4vs5

GFG, and we were winning that easily


----------



## Chaos (Dec 6, 2013)

VoDe said:


> another fuck lost ranked game because of riot
> 
> >every dc'd
> >get back on
> ...



Imagine how glorious this game would be without Riot.

>Launch client
>There is no client
>Gg


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 6, 2013)

Genja is streaming solo queue.

What madness is this?


----------



## αce (Dec 6, 2013)

i boycott everything with genja until he shaves his face


----------



## Chausie (Dec 6, 2013)

i wouldn't shave an eyebrow, then you would get eyebrow stubble


----------



## Chausie (Dec 6, 2013)

also guys, don't play ranked on EUW at the moment. lagging loads.

just came out of a game where it was lagging so much that we had no idea what was happening in team fights

i presume our team had more spammy champs though as somehow we came ahead in most of them


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 6, 2013)

Didi said:


> JUNGLE RIVEN BUILDING ELDER LIZARD, I TOLD YOU IT WAS GOOD WAD



u wot m8

i never

contested this


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 6, 2013)

Pretty sure me or Hady were the ones who told you not to get it on Jungle Riven.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 6, 2013)

can't even play games with bots without lagging out insanely on euw


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 6, 2013)

Not sure why you'd give that advice, the jungle items are basically a necessity now. Not just because the stats they offer are very useful, but because they are what pretty much keeps a jungler's income on par with a solo laners.


----------



## Darth (Dec 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> Pretty sure me or Hady were the ones who told you not to get it on Jungle Riven.



well, cause, it used to be a bad item lol. 

atm it's kinda okay. honestly, the 30 AD is really underwhelming and as an item it falls off kinda hard, but for the early/mid game it's pretty good. And synergizes with Riven pretty well overall.

I still prefer Ancient Golem to be honest.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 6, 2013)

ancient golem doesn't seem very optimal for what you would want on riven though. aren't you supposed to go damage on that trick?


----------



## Darth (Dec 6, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> ancient golem doesn't seem very optimal for what you would want on riven though. aren't you supposed to go damage on that trick?



You can't go wrong with building damage on Riven, sure, but if you're not snowballing and your team has to fall back on teamfighting for objectives and towers, then Ancient Golem is also a good buy. Sure you miss out on 30 AD and the True Damage burn but you get a decent amount of HP, tenacity, CDR, and hp regen. 

I don't know which item has a better gold gen passive. Probably Elder Lizard tbh. The wording on the passives confuse me. 

Ultimately it's a combination of your preference and need. If you're against a super CC team, you might need Ancient Golem to survive. If you're against a double AD team or something with minimal CC, Elder Lizard might be the better buy.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 6, 2013)

still can't believe we barely beat an all girls team by backdooring

they could have won tho a few times by diving 5v4

but i guess they didn't go

man mode


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 6, 2013)

You act like girls have to be bad at the game.

Fucking sexist piece of shit.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 6, 2013)

it's not sexist/racist if it's true


----------



## Darth (Dec 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> You act like girls have to be bad at the game.
> 
> Fucking sexist piece of shit.



I hear about the existence of some women who are Plat/Diamond but they're so rare!


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 6, 2013)

Maybe there's less women in plat/diamond because there's less women who play.

LOGICAL, ISN'T I?T


----------



## Nim (Dec 6, 2013)

why can't they be mine ;_; so cuuute


----------



## Darth (Dec 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> Maybe there's less women in plat/diamond because there's less women who play.
> 
> LOGICAL, ISN'T I?T



To be fair, all the girls I've ever met that play this game are Bronze-Gold. 

I think maybe I knew one girl who was Plat in season 2, but she was on NA and I haven't talked to her in ages. We used to play together all the time tho.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 6, 2013)

I have 8 girls on my friends list that are Plat or higher.

I have 3 under Gold.

Seems like it depends on what people you know, eh?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> Maybe there's less women in plat/diamond because there's less women who play.
> 
> LOGICAL, ISN'T I?T



Fairly sure the ratio of men:women who play this game is still disproportionate to the ratio of men:women in high ELO


----------



## αce (Dec 6, 2013)

ewwww girls


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 6, 2013)

Then again, my entire friends list has a majority of higher elo players in comparison to lower elo players.

I only have 15 or so people below Gold 2.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> To be fair, all the girls I've ever met that play this game are Bronze-Gold.
> 
> I think maybe I knew one girl who was Plat in season 2, but she was on NA and I haven't talked to her in ages. We used to play together all the time tho.



makes sense, considering most people who play the game are bronze-gold! most women who play don't tend to let people know their gender anyway. you could have played with any number of girls and not known, which is the whole point. your gender is irrelevant in this game.




Nim♥ said:


> why can't they be mine ;_; so cuuute



that is adorable! looks like the one on the right hiccuping which scared them all, but i guess they're all looking at something behind the camera. then mammy cat comes over wondering wtf is going on with her babies!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 6, 2013)

me and based ace carrying with da picks doe
especially after he doubled his AP at minute 40 after finally getting a hat l0l


----------



## Nim (Dec 6, 2013)

Chausie said:


> that is adorable! looks like the one on the right hiccuping which scared them all, but i guess they're all looking at something behind the camera. then mammy cat comes over wondering wtf is going on with her babies!



I love the kitten jumping at the end XD


----------



## Nim (Dec 6, 2013)

I will be plat one day!
Can't win my promos to gold 2 though xD first one because I don't know anymore and the second one because of laags D:


----------



## Darth (Dec 6, 2013)

Man, I haven't played with Ace in forever.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 6, 2013)

i think it's the mum which does it for me, just makes the whole thing really funny!


----------



## Nim (Dec 6, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i think it's the mum which does it for me, just makes the whole thing really funny!



yep, she's so fluffy :33


----------



## αce (Dec 6, 2013)

> me and based ace carrying with da picks doe
> especially after he doubled his AP at minute 40 after finally getting a hat l0l



meh
if terry didn't stomp lane it would've ended up pretty badly
even though he just became a meat shield eventually
and i fucked up a bunch of times


but yeah when i got hat that sivir stood no chance


also full a.d. shaco is op


----------



## αce (Dec 6, 2013)

> Man, I haven't played with Ace in forever.



get back on the superior server and it might happen


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 6, 2013)

αce said:


> meh
> if terry didn't stomp lane it would've ended up pretty badly
> even though he just became a meat shield eventually
> and i fucked up a bunch of times
> ...



he stomped lane cuz yung clown snowballing first blood ganks
also i took ur midtower for u and think we got a kill and was ahead of Morg
for all ur mistakes u got some nice picks on her when black shield was down l0l
too bad our bot always loses
cuz adrian
nah jk Sivir op and real ADC timothy
full ad shaco gives no fucks indeed, i still am meh at him doe and he rly is in a bad spot now


----------



## αce (Dec 6, 2013)

ad carry timothy is best timothy


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 6, 2013)

i am king decision maker doe
invade lees jungle lvl 1 jack his red
gank top lvl 2
split push top
pick mid
baron calls

only bad decision
trying to 1v1 a lvl 9 lee when I'm lvl 8 when he has fkn golem and ninja tabi
queen tax
lesbians op


----------



## αce (Dec 6, 2013)

that lee taxed mid so fucking hard
it was beyond kyle level


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 6, 2013)

thank fuck we also won the game before that
i am the godfish
terrys jungle Karthus also OP
but fuck bird and sivir too fast fuck


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 6, 2013)

half my deaths were me typing though
shit was ridic


----------



## Maerala (Dec 6, 2013)

We lose bot because I have the dignity not to play Annie/Fiddlesticks/Thresh/Blitzcrank/Taric.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 6, 2013)

αce said:


> ewwww girls



i like girls. i think they're cool.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 6, 2013)

Maerala said:


> We lose bot because I have the dignity not to play Annie/Fiddlesticks/Thresh/Blitzcrank/Taric.



ur main jungler is evelynn

and ur main mid orianna

what is this

argument about dignity


----------



## Maerala (Dec 6, 2013)

...


----------



## Guiness (Dec 6, 2013)

αce said:


> that lee taxed mid so fucking hard
> it was beyond kyle level



because everytime we kill the enemy, you never want to push. like i can care less about CS, just push the lane dammit.  only times i won't push the lane is if its a cannon wave because the turret will take forever to get rid of it.

like i understand if i take the kill, you'll want the cs but you still get assist gold and DENY the enemy even more cs and xp, something you'll have over him in that particular lane. Point is, you still come out ahead.

But if we do get a successful gank, and you get the kill, damn straight im taxing you fckers.


----------



## Darth (Dec 6, 2013)

Xpecial said:


> i like girls. i think they're cool.


You're not foolin anyone Kyle. 




WAD said:


> ur main jungler is evelynn
> 
> and ur main mid orianna
> 
> ...



I lol'd.


----------



## Xin (Dec 6, 2013)

Playing now.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 6, 2013)

WAD said:


> ur main jungler is *evelynn*
> 
> 
> what is this
> ...



smh adrian


you even have a cottontail teemo skin ffs

you should just feel bad.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> You're not foolin anyone Kyle.



wot m8

xspecial said that???? 

had no clue whatsoever


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 6, 2013)

WAD said:


> still can't believe we barely beat an all girls team by backdooring
> 
> they could have won tho a few times by diving 5v4
> 
> ...



Well... we didn't really backdoor them. All of their inhibs were down, they were too distracted to chase us instead of stopping the Ahri with 3 waves of super minions hitting their nexus.

I did pretty badly in that game too zzz. Laning phase wise I could have killed her many times. But she was worse than me so it's k


----------



## Darth (Dec 6, 2013)

4N said:


> wot m8
> 
> xspecial said that????
> 
> had no clue whatsoever



lolol you misspelled his name too. 

Also, not sure if ur srs or... sarcasm.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> lolol you misspelled his name too.
> 
> Also, not sure if ur srs or... sarcasm.



we will never know


----------



## Xin (Dec 6, 2013)

Read that message. 

Serverlags still that bad?


----------



## Chausie (Dec 6, 2013)

Xin said:


> Playing now.



careful, a lot of lag at the moment


----------



## Darth (Dec 6, 2013)

Chausie said:


> careful, a lot of lag at the moment



GOOD THING I HAVE FINALS TO STUDY FOR AMIRITE?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 6, 2013)

as part of my plan to stop playing LoL so often or becoming so absorbed into it that i get frustrated after a loss, im going to delve into DoTA and CS:GO

i will consider this plan to be a success once i dnt become so frustrated at losing a couple of games. i must find another source of enjoyment that can negate the ill effects of going on tilt easily.

DoTA will prolly take me years to understand. so much element in that game that it really is hard for a newcomer to get into but it does seem like a lot of fun after you get it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 6, 2013)

4N said:


> as part of my plan to stop playing LoL so often im going to delve into DoTA and CS:GO
> 
> i will consider this plan to be a success once i dnt become so frustrated at losing a game.
> 
> DoTA will prolly take me years to understand. so much element in that game that it really is hard for a newcomer to get into but it does seem like a lot of fun after you get it.



this makes no sense.


----------



## Xin (Dec 6, 2013)

Ok what the fuck this lags are just impossble. 

Get your shit together Riot seriously.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 6, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Well... we didn't really backdoor them. All of their inhibs were down, they were too distracted to chase us instead of stopping the Ahri with 3 waves of super minions hitting their nexus.
> 
> I did pretty badly in that game too zzz. Laning phase wise I could have killed her many times. But she was worse than me so it's k



If you really want to go by the roots, you won this game for us. 

We won because super minion waves and Ace finished their nexus.
There was 3 waves because I was able to take bot inhib turret and inhib because the other two lanes had super minions.

Mid had super minions because we were able to take inhib after having the numbers advantage because we made picks when 1-2 would recall to deal with top super minions.

Top had super minions because I was able to take top inhib tower/turret solo.

I was able to backdoor turret/inhib because you had already done the work of taking the first two towers.

You were able to take the first two towers because you won lane convincingly.

You won lane convincingly because you had the kill/farm/XP advantage on J4.

You had all that because I first blooded him.

I first blooded him because you flash, not dash, stunned.

Terry MVP.

GG.


----------



## αce (Dec 6, 2013)

i listened to hail to the thief
better than ok computer imo but barely
kid a still reigns supreme


----------



## Xin (Dec 6, 2013)

I seriously consider necroting my NA account.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 6, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> this makes no sense.



no one should become so frustrated at a game that they become prone to taking it out on others, something i struggle with every now and then. or if you feel hesitant of playing because you become timid of doing badly. 

not gonna stop playing the game but just not as much.


----------



## Darth (Dec 6, 2013)

αce said:


> i listened to hail to the thief
> better than ok computer imo but barely
> kid a still reigns supreme



it's really not better than OK Computer. 

And Kid A is pretty good but it's not better than OK Computer either IMO.

#1: OK Computer
#2: The Bends
#3: Kid A
#4: Pablo Honey
#5-8: In Rainbows, Amnesiac, Hail to the Thief, and King of Limbs in no particular order.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 6, 2013)

i keep dying in counterstrike XD

this game is fun lol no one is even flaming me D:


----------



## Chausie (Dec 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> GOOD THING I HAVE FINALS TO STUDY FOR AMIRITE?



how long 'til they're over anyway?


----------



## Darth (Dec 6, 2013)

4N said:


> i keep dying in counterstrike XD
> 
> this game is fun lol no one is even flaming me D:



If you were on voice chat with you they would most definitely be flaming you.

Online CS; Source has one of the most toxic playerbases I HAVE EVER SEEN.


----------



## Darth (Dec 6, 2013)

Chausie said:


> how long 'til they're over anyway?



two weeks.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 6, 2013)

aether wing kayle been on sale yet?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 6, 2013)

4N said:


> i keep dying in counterstrike XD
> 
> this game is fun lol no one is even flaming me D:



depends on who you're playing with, CS used to be pretty toxic. 

What's your steam btw? I'll play Dota with you.


----------



## Darth (Dec 6, 2013)

Chausie said:


> aether wing kayle been on sale yet?



what?

It's a Legendary Skin. They don't go on sale.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 6, 2013)

4N said:


> i keep dying in counterstrike XD
> 
> this game is fun lol no one is even flaming me D:



haven't played since 1.6 so idk but CS is the original cancer
u don't get flamed for being a noob if u do bad
u get flamed for being a cheater if u do good
gg


----------



## Chausie (Dec 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> what?
> 
> It's a Legendary Skin. They don't go on sale.



really?

well that fucking sucks.

kayle skins seem so iffy to me, based on the splash of them


----------



## OS (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Dec 6, 2013)

Chausie said:


> really?
> 
> well that fucking sucks.
> 
> kayle skins seem so iffy to me, based on the splash of them



I love Kayle's skins.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> If you were on voice chat with you they would most definitely be flaming you.
> 
> Online CS; Source has one of the most toxic playerbases I HAVE EVER SEEN.



I play GO. i went on casual tho so that may be why.



Violent By Design said:


> depends on who you're playing with, CS used to be pretty toxic.
> 
> What's your steam btw? I'll play Dota with you.



yungMARE



WAD said:


> haven't played since 1.6 so idk but CS is the original cancer
> u don't get flamed for being a noob if u do bad
> u get flamed for being a cheater if u do good
> gg





dat logic tho.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 6, 2013)

I think Jinx is a tier below though, as she needs a comp that can protect her. Lucian and Sivir give no fucks.



Darth said:


> I love Kayle's skins.



I'm sure the list of skins you own, against what you don't own, is far in favour of the former


as an aside, fuck this server, unplayable every 2 weeks on the weekend


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 6, 2013)

WAD said:


> haven't played since 1.6 so idk but CS is the original cancer
> u don't get flamed for being a noob if u do bad
> u get flamed for being a cheater if u do good
> gg



Perfect game for 4N.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 6, 2013)

yung liftlift unsure where to place cait
and calling Vayne shit tier
haha this guy
not a poker player


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> Online CS; Source has one of the most toxic playerbases I HAVE EVER SEEN.



I'm not sure if I'd sign that. Guess it depends on which servers you play.. but I'd say F2P-games tend to have worse players.. though it doesn't say cs.s-players are nice.

There aren't many "nice" playerbases.. especially mainstream titles with all the teenagers :/

Some MMOs or Browsergames have really kind playerbases.


----------



## αce (Dec 6, 2013)

meh doublelift speaks from a competitive/challenger tier perspective
he's right when he says vayne has a shitty laning phase


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 6, 2013)

yeah but like only the first 10 minutes

but if u have a better support champ gg
if u manage to get a kill advantage gg
if u manage go get a successful gank gg

isn't she still picked in korea
bitch will always be viable 
also cptjack confirmed for me against faker
Vayne wrecks riven


----------



## Darth (Dec 6, 2013)

Seraphoenix said:


> I'm sure the list of skins you own, against what you don't own, is far in favour of the former



I actually have somewhere around 182-185 but I haven't synced my skins in awhile so I honestly have no idea lol.


----------



## Roydez (Dec 6, 2013)

Vayne and Ezreal are shit-tier?
He's obviously bluffing.

Edit: Actually, Vayne might be shit-tier now, but Ezreal is in no way shit-tier.


----------



## OS (Dec 6, 2013)

I just realized i never read zatch bell.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 6, 2013)

just played vi for the first time in a normal game!

she is so fun as support!

fun in jungle too, but that game was dreadful


----------



## Guiness (Dec 6, 2013)

slam dunk so good 

even if im re-reading it, it remains as awesome as ever.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 6, 2013)

And sorry but Draven is not a good fucking ADC anymore.

Maybe in Hypotheticalville where there's no CC, or assassins, or ganks.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 6, 2013)

So just had my first game as J4 and realized that I must follow trends. J4 2 strongk.


----------



## Darth (Dec 6, 2013)

Roydez said:


> Vayne and Ezreal are shit-tier?
> He's obviously bluffing.
> 
> Edit: Actually, Vayne might be shit-tier now, but Ezreal is in no way shit-tier.



I'm still banning Vayne every game lol. 

She might not be viable competitively (lol yeah right), but she still dominates in solo queue.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 6, 2013)

When it comes to Ezreal I can understand why thin skillshots in general aren't good at high level.


----------



## Roydez (Dec 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> I'm still banning Vayne every game lol.
> 
> She might not be viable competitively (lol yeah right), but she still dominates in solo queue.



She's at the very bottom winrate in soloqueue.

I'd say she's better at competitive play because laning phase is more farm oriented and passive there, but she's in a precarious state atm.


----------



## Darth (Dec 6, 2013)

Roydez said:


> She's at the very bottom winrate in soloqueue.
> 
> I'd say she's better at competitive play because laning phase is more farm oriented and passive there, but she's in a precarious state atm.



Well, whenever I see a Vayne in Solo Queue it's always some Plat 1 Vayne main that wrecks everything alive. 

No thanks. I'll just ban her. 

Her win rate is probably more reflective of lower elo play, as it is harder to carry with Vayne in lower elo than other adc's.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 6, 2013)

greatest moments of all time


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 6, 2013)

trist in this new late game meta is fucking beast.


----------



## Darth (Dec 6, 2013)

wait, we're in a late game meta?

News to me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 6, 2013)

its also news to you that vayne sucks. u prob think eve is still bad too .


----------



## Darth (Dec 6, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> its also news to you that vayne sucks. u prob think eve is still bad too .



Vayne is OP nig. 

And I ain't afraid of no eve.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 6, 2013)

vaynes not bad, but lol at banning her

trist > vayneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 6, 2013)

Kyle, CS:GO competitive is fucking awful to play alone.

In terms of players, voice chat for me is like, a bunch of russians insult each other constantly while sucking ballsack.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 6, 2013)

is cs go any good? I played the beta and thought it was pretty mediocre. i mean not bad bad, but it didn't seem like an upgrade over 1.6


----------



## αce (Dec 6, 2013)

uh
it's easier to carry with vayne in lower elo than anything else
because people don't know how to abuse you in lane and trade
then you just get big and shit on everyone since you have your own peel
because god knows your teams in silver aren't going to do it for you


----------



## Guiness (Dec 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> Kyle, CS:GO competitive is fucking awful to play alone.
> 
> In terms of players, voice chat for me is like, a bunch of russians insult each other constantly while sucking ballsack.



i still aint know anyone in CS:GO 

played a couple games. was fun but i kept dying over and over. reminds me of CoD haha


----------



## Darth (Dec 6, 2013)

αce said:


> uh
> it's easier to carry with vayne in lower elo than anything else
> because people don't know how to abuse you in lane and trade
> then you just get big and shit on everyone since you have your own peel
> because god knows your teams in silver aren't going to do it for you



Well from my personal experience, every single Vayne main in Plat has been a god. 

And they're usually not on MY team. 

The higher you go, the harder Vayne carries.


----------



## OS (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Dec 6, 2013)

aand streamers can now stream whatever they want.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 6, 2013)

they did anyway, tbf


----------



## OS (Dec 6, 2013)

And so now the LCS americans will never improve in skill.


----------



## Darth (Dec 6, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> And so now the LCS americans will never improve in skill.



how does streaming Hearthstone during queue times prevent them from getting more skilled? 

OS ur dumb shut up.


----------



## OS (Dec 6, 2013)

To be good you have to stay focused on the game. Most  LCS Americans don't try too hard and thus fall behind hilariously unless your team has some talent or are C9. It's why it's a good thing Monte is CLG coach because he'd whip them into shape. So eat shit. It's common knowledge that the best of their own sports focused solely on their game.


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 6, 2013)

Chausie said:


> just played vi for the first time in a normal game!
> 
> she is so fun as support!
> 
> fun in jungle too, but that game was dreadful




liked your old sig more than the new one.. :x


----------



## Guiness (Dec 6, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> To be good you have to stay focused on the game. Most  LCS Americans don't try too hard and thus fall behind hilariously unless your team has some talent or are C9. It's why it's a good thing Monte is CLG coach because he'd whip them into shape. So eat shit. It's common knowledge that the best of their own sports focused solely on their game.



but pro european players still play other games. cyanide plays hearthstone in between queue.

i can't speak for korea because hardly anyone from there streams but it has been said that they play other games too, but not too much and only in their free time.

its not bad to play something else in between queue.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 6, 2013)

If anything it's better to play during queue because it keeps your mind active.

OS is fucking retarded.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 6, 2013)

Mr Nim said:


> liked your old sig more than the new one.. :x



why don't you like my new one?

the warwick boat club are very nice people


----------



## Darth (Dec 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> If anything it's better to play during queue because it keeps your mind active.
> 
> OS is fucking retarded.



I dunno why people would think playing other games in queue would make you worse at league. 

wtf are you supposed to concentrate on when you're in queue? the monitor?

play osu, improve your reaction times. Play Hearthstone, improve your decision making. Play Path of Exile, improve your grinding skills.


----------



## OS (Dec 6, 2013)

Improve them off stream. 


This is what happens when Riot becomes too into obeying what the community says. They work their butts off for everyone. They lose money just so they can have the world tourney that season 3 playoff was. They even give players the opportunity of a lifetime to play video games for a god damn living and for a good amount of money too and they make a contract where they don't want players playing other companies games *on stream* because it's unintentionally promoting those games that are competing against them. And people have the nerve to complain after all they do for the community and their players?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 6, 2013)

This tier list though.

Draven is playable tier but Twitch, Ezreal, Vayne and Cait are shit tier?

Doublelift pls


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 6, 2013)

His tier list is way too lazy, he skipped champs because he wanted to keep it ''short''

Fucking Doublelift, please shoot yourself.

WELL, TIME FOR BED.


----------



## Chad (Dec 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiQr6iwSZY0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> This tier list though.
> 
> Draven is playable tier but Twitch, Ezreal, Vayne and Cait are shit tier?
> 
> Doublelift pls





			
				 doublelift said:
			
		

> At the moment, I feel very strongly that ADs are feeling more and more  useless. I can?t do anything mid game when the enemy top and jungle have  Sunfire + Thornmail/Omen, and the enemy support built a Frozen Heart? I  can?t even attack in teamfights without dying instantly to Jax or  Rengar, and when I do my autos might as well be healing them. I?ll be  doing another separate blog with my thoughts on the role at some point.



loooooool ten char


----------



## Guiness (Dec 7, 2013)

this new patch tho  allow too many comebacks


----------



## Shozan (Dec 7, 2013)

Well, if you snowball with Talon... GG!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 7, 2013)

one day ill have a bot lane that stomps

until then


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 7, 2013)

Well I can't lane with Adrian. That was pretty shitty.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 7, 2013)

Wth is this twitter madness by locodoco. My twitter page is filled with pro players doing the same pose with #broken hearts and crushed dreams 

Fking locodoco.






Annnnd so much more.


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 7, 2013)

What's with ks, ss,..and stuff like that? I don't remember what other ones there are. 

Why are people so mad about those?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 7, 2013)

KS = Kill steal, ignore those.

ss = mi(ss)ing, basically telling your teammates your lane opponent isn't in lane.

SKT T1 K vs Blaze starting soon.

Cpt Jack is playing


----------



## Treerone (Dec 7, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Wth is this twitter madness by locodoco. My twitter page is filled with pro players doing the same pose with #broken hearts and crushed dreams
> 
> Fking locodoco.
> 
> ...



Loco asked one of the shoutcasters for the promotion tournament to say that before one of Quantic's games.

-edit- derp. It was apparently happening before that too.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 7, 2013)

skt - blaze yes pls


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 7, 2013)

HERE WE GOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Cronos (Dec 7, 2013)

woooooooooooow


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 7, 2013)

Daydream pls 

That was...wow.


----------



## Xin (Dec 7, 2013)

Is there a turnament going on?


----------



## Xin (Dec 7, 2013)

Ok found it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 7, 2013)

Fuckin' Rango man.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 7, 2013)

Ambition y u do dis.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 7, 2013)

Got demoted to Silver II

out of 7 last games... 4 has been 4 vs 5 (few thanks to server dc's)

and then there's games like this:



what the fuck can i do


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 7, 2013)

Meanwhile Faker on Fatman ggggggg

This game is rape


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 7, 2013)

Faker strikes again.

Flame losing a duel against tank roam Rengar when he's been free farming all game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 7, 2013)

That is why I gotta stop playing Shyv top.
You can't do shit even if you win lane l0l


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 7, 2013)

He wasn't even winning lane.

Impact was roaming and making plays, still only 10 CS behind.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 7, 2013)

I suppose, that's kinda the point though. Shyv is a terrible roamer, an okay split pusher, and alright in teamfights.

There isnt really anything special about her other than "does a lot of damage whole being tanky".

Which like, a lot of champs do fairly well also.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 7, 2013)

She's better in the jungle.


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 7, 2013)

VAE...let's play again when you're free ;D


----------



## Xin (Dec 7, 2013)

well yeah.. this was rape

when is next game?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> She's better in the jungle.



I dunno, only if you truly focus on counterjungling, but then you might get out mindgamed if the enemy team is coordinated enough to halt that effort.

Hence she can't really especially carry.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 7, 2013)

That Faker face though


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 7, 2013)

Anivia bans instead of Annie.

That typing bans.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 7, 2013)

this is why i love doa


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 7, 2013)

Faker on Nid? I am absolutely curious.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 7, 2013)

Why did they 2v2 when Mundo lacks early game damage and both of them were already a bit chunked


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 7, 2013)

...which is too bad because my computer likes streams even less than Skype calls.

Ah well. I'll have to look at YouTube VoDs later or smth.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 7, 2013)

They don't release VoDs for anyone except subs.

Youtube vods get taken down super quickly so gl hf.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 7, 2013)

well then continue and elaborate further on the commentaries np np


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 7, 2013)

Or you could watch vods on my twitch acc like everyone else.


----------



## Treerone (Dec 7, 2013)

Faker so greedy.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 7, 2013)

I don't want to be like everyone else.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 7, 2013)

xin lategame


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2013)

Miss Mars by 80kidz is playing right now in da stream

#japanese-techno

#techno-fiend


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2013)

Actually its a different song like nautilus or some shit.

by 80kidz, man havent listened to the album in forever.....


----------



## Xin (Dec 7, 2013)

Cronos said:


> xin lategame



his lategame sucks


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 7, 2013)

Rulez of Doom said:
			
		

> Duplicate Accounts:
> Nine out of ten times, dupe accounts are used for ban evasion, rep abuse, cheating in forum polls or contests, or some other form of questionable activity. Therefore, our policy is to perm ban all dupe accounts. Duping may also lead to a ban on your main account.



Does one of you kind guys know another kind person who's staff member? 

So I can tell them, that Gogeta would verify Nim and I are two individuals, sharing one IP. 
I know Gogeta would never fool me.


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2013)

Xin said:


> his lategame sucks


You haven't witnessed hyper carry Xin?!!?


----------



## Xin (Dec 7, 2013)

Nope


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 7, 2013)

Mr Nim said:


> Does one of you kind guys know another kind person who's staff member?
> 
> So I can tell them, that Gogeta would verify Nim and I are two individuals, sharing one IP.
> I know Gogeta would never fool me.



I'll try to talk to a mod.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 7, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Wth is this twitter madness by locodoco. My twitter page is filled with pro players doing the same pose with #broken hearts and crushed dreams
> 
> Fking locodoco.
> 
> ...



fucking krepo ruining it for everyone!


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> I'll try to talk to a mod.



Thanks.

Here you got some pictures of Shani Shingnapur, the village . 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chausie (Dec 7, 2013)

Mr Nim said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Here you got some pictures of Shani Shingnapur, the village .
> 
> ...



but how do they keep the draught out?


----------



## Cronos (Dec 7, 2013)

pawn ults


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 7, 2013)

Chausie said:


> but how do they keep the draught out?



draught = wind indoors?

Guess they only use curtains. 



I'd say it's warm there so it shouldn't be too bad, when a moderate breeze comes in your house. 


EUW-Laggs should be fixed, though..



guess in <5 days the next problems will occur.


----------



## Darth (Dec 7, 2013)

anyone know if euw is still having problems?


----------



## VoDe (Dec 7, 2013)

ranked is disabled so... yeah


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 7, 2013)

I never watched Toy Story 3.

I don't intend to either.

I liked Toy Story 1 and 2 as a kid, but I have no interest in the 3rd one.


----------



## Darth (Dec 7, 2013)

yeah but log horizon is lame.


----------



## OS (Dec 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> yeah but log horizon is lame.



>things shitters say.


----------



## Darth (Dec 7, 2013)

Original Neanderthal said:


> >things shitters say.



sword art online was sooo much better imo.


----------



## OS (Dec 7, 2013)

That trolling tho.


----------



## Darth (Dec 7, 2013)

not even joking brah.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 7, 2013)

aoshin brah


----------



## Shozan (Dec 7, 2013)

I kinda agree with DL about Carrys sucking as of now. Obv, I'm not near that pro level, not even near, I just played 2 games (Ashe and Sivir). It's really fucking hard trying to stay alive with all this 'new' (stupid) picks as supports (had a Darius and a Jayce that kept getting all the kills and CS), and then it really shows all the money the supports and junglers are doing. It shows and it hurts a lot.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 7, 2013)

what

ADC's are still strong as fuck


They can single handedly carry a game unless the enemy is like fed Zed + Nasus
If you got a fed Trist and the enemy top laner is say Trundle or fuck even Riven, and the enemy mid is a fed Swain, Trist will still rape them both if she knows what she is doing and the team realizes they need to protect her

Fucking hell, i've had many more times where i was fed, my jungler and my mid were fed but the enemy fed ADC was still shitting on us
Fed ADC > anything else unless Nasus, that fucker can go 1 vs 5 and kill 2 people before dropping.


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2013)

@Vaegina, Yo, me too.

But uh see Monster University, actually good lol.  (i saw it with some kids >.> <.<)

AND WTF

I WENT TO BED

I GOT RIGHT UP

ONG STILL GOING ON


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 7, 2013)

depending on the ad you have you should be able to take nasus if you're as fed as he is and you have cleanse.


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2013)

are you telling me these KOREANS BEEN PLAYING FOR EIGHT HOURS?!


----------



## Shozan (Dec 7, 2013)

1.- No ADC can fuck with a fed Nasus. No one.

2.- I was talking more about the new patch meta in the laning phase.


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2013)

NEVERMIND 

I stepped out of the tardis at the wrong date and time.

woops embarrassing


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 7, 2013)

Shozan said:


> 1.- No ADC can fuck with a fed Nasus. No one.
> 
> 2.- I was talking more about the new patch meta in the laning phase.



Nasus has no gap closer, he can certainly be killed by an ADC by the time he gets to it. How does he beat Tristana, much less in a team fight where Trist will be relatively safe from CC where Nasus won't be?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 7, 2013)

Doublelift said ADCs were bad in start of season 3.

He's stupid.


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Nasus has no gap closer, he can certainly be killed by an ADC by the time he gets to it. How does he beat Tristana, much less in a team fight where Trist will be relatively safe from CC where Nasus won't be?



Ghost then Wither and his ultimate?


----------



## Shozan (Dec 7, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Nasus has no gap closer, he can certainly be killed by an ADC by the time he gets to it. How does he beat Tristana, much less in a team fight where Trist will be relatively safe from CC where Nasus won't be?



Tenacity + Wither + Ghost + Ulty = 2 Shotted - GG


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 7, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Ghost then Wither and his ultimate?





Shozan said:


> Tenacity + Wither + Ghost + Ulty



Cleanse Wither.

Ghost? Not sure what the point is of mentioning that, everyone has flash or ghost to initiate or disengage with.



Tristana has 750 attack range, maybe a bit more. Max attack speed. Has HP% from BOTRK and armor pen from last whisper. She's going to take a decent portion of Nasus' life by the time he gets past the front line (which he would realistically be CC'd and prob take splash damage).

Nasus is easy to kite, so even if he pops ghost - just ult him back. He gets close to you again, then W away. Gets close to you again (which he won't, because he would be dead by then) then you can pop your flash. AD will have at least one character peeling for you as well (the support at the very least) for good measure. 

Then you have to take into account actives. BOTRK will slow Nasus making him even easier to kite. Usually the 5th or 6th item on an AD is a defensive item, so the AD will have either QSS (meaning if Nasus gets a second Wither it can negated) or Guardian Angel, which means he'll have to kill that person again.

Mean while the AD isn't dealing peanut damage. Tankiness will only do so much against a full build fully level'd ADC. ADC's rule late game.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 7, 2013)

You would get QSS against a Nasus.

But I disagree with Violent, a late game Nasus will reach the ADC unless the entire enemy team is peeling.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 7, 2013)

and if they gang bang the Nasus then is free daamage for the other 4 teammates


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 7, 2013)

And that leads to my next point - Why AP/Mages are also (usually) necessary.

Because AoE/high damage burst is required so that it does not take a long time to kill any specific champion with high sustained DPS.


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 7, 2013)

Gragas support, Karma top, Sivir... Nice match


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2013)

Gragas support is disgusting he was broken before preseason ~_~

ad ratio buff + bodyslam is so strong


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2013)

They should make a walter white gragas skin.

and he is like bald

and fat


----------



## αce (Dec 7, 2013)

once again, you guys fail to take in doublelifts perspective
hes playing adc in the competitive scene
not yolo q

of course adc's can carry in yolo q or wildturtle wouldn't havve 4 accounts in challenger






when you're playing bot lane in a competitive game and the skill difference between the 2 lanes is basically negligent, the shyvana that has a sunfire cape while you only have a bloodthirster is going to massively out carry you







ill admit, hes exaggerating a bit
but also keep in mind that this is the guy who went from playing season 2 graves and caitlin to playing a game where adc's can generally get out carried - hes probably just salty as fuck


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 7, 2013)

OGN does the teachings, I don't remember how I died the first time and the 2nd death was cheating cause Cass zhonya'ed in fountain 

First game in 2 days, feels good.

EDIT: WAD dced just as the nexus blew up too.


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2013)

WAD has AOL dial up?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 7, 2013)

personal loss for me

lee sin ended up

getting a red buff

all of my sadfaces


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 7, 2013)

wait i just noticed how the hell did cronos become the OP


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2013)

7/7/24 ap support nasus o.o

full six items at 39mins 

was pretty fun


----------



## Cronos (Dec 7, 2013)

WAD said:


> wait i just noticed how the hell did cronos become the OP



i'm       op


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2013)

had soul stealer, sunfire cape, lichbane, boots of swiftness, Athene's grail and aaaa death cap

was so stupid.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 7, 2013)

Cronos said:


> i'm       op



u r the op
that's what im saying


----------



## Cronos (Dec 7, 2013)

i meant overpowered

i turned back time to a few seconds before this thread was made and made it myself, altering the opening post


----------



## Darth (Dec 7, 2013)

RemChu said:


> @Vaegina, Yo, me too.
> 
> But uh see Monster University, actually good lol.  (i saw it with some kids >.> <.<)
> 
> ...


lol it's being rebroadcast. 


Cronos said:


> i meant overpowered
> 
> i turned back time to a few seconds before this thread was made and made it myself, altering the opening post



you had the last post in the last thread so you become OP np.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 7, 2013)

no one knows when im trolling


----------



## Darth (Dec 7, 2013)

oh and apparently Naruto is pruning the threads in this section, getting rid of Tazmo and fixing the thread name. 

the "Part -23" thing is gone. It's just "The Official League of Legends Thread" now.


----------



## OS (Dec 7, 2013)

That hunger games though. Great movie.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> oh and apparently Naruto is pruning the threads in this section, getting rid of Tazmo and fixing the thread name.
> 
> the "Part -23" thing is gone. It's just "The Official League of Legends Thread" now.



I liked the part which said what thread we were on

Made us look really active


----------



## OS (Dec 7, 2013)

This woman. 10/10


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2013)

Whats the best hybrid pen build for melees?

I tried hextech+nashors+a void staff on nasus support was nice as fuck.


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2013)

mmmmmmmmmm

tempted to do that build on Aatrox

cuz his ult does magic burst 

soo

ya aatrox support her i come ~_~????


scratch thaaaat.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 7, 2013)

Ummm

Dont build Hybrid on those that are not meant for it

Only true Hybrid is Jax
Somewhat hybrid are Teemo and Kayle

Focus on AD or AP is almost always better.
Aatrox is much better with Lifesteal/AS/AD + Tank, and Nasus is much better with Triforce/Iceborn + Tank/CDR

You can try trolly shit all day but outside of normals dont think of using those builds. Just cause a champ has an AP scaling doesnt mean you should build AP on him (Lee Sin for example)


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2013)

Aye I guess for optimization sake....you do have a point


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 7, 2013)

Hybrid Ezreal.

FInGR lCKng GOoD


----------



## Nim (Dec 7, 2013)

Is league playable again ?


----------



## Xin (Dec 7, 2013)

Somewhat.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 7, 2013)

Normals had no lag for me


----------



## Guiness (Dec 7, 2013)

wow quantic fcking up so hard now

guess no korean teams in the LCS


----------



## αce (Dec 7, 2013)

good
now tsm wont beat a korean team ever


----------



## Guiness (Dec 7, 2013)

αce said:


> good
> now tsm wont beat a korean team ever



i was looking forward to something different in the LCS doe


----------



## Darth (Dec 7, 2013)

Quantic got slaughtered today. 

3 losses in a row gg.


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 7, 2013)

Lol someone got upset about  KS. 


If you're fighting in a team and not soloing then chances are you might not get the last hit, which happens a lot.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 7, 2013)

Norngpinky said:


> Lol someone got upset about  KS.
> 
> 
> If you're fighting in a team and not soloing then chances are you might not get the last hit, which happens a lot.



exactly!

people who spend the game complaining about KS should just be muted


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 7, 2013)

by any chance were u playing janna


----------



## Didi (Dec 7, 2013)

Wait Quantic is basically almost certainly out now



Welp


I guess yeay because that means EG is pretty much confirmed in


but awww
I hope they do stay and get in next season tho
Because the whole thing is still a really interesting experiment


----------



## Darth (Dec 7, 2013)

Quantic can still qualify. It's just not that probable.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 7, 2013)

just occurred to me
how many months ago did jiyeon stop posting here l0l


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 7, 2013)

Didnt he post like a few days ago


----------



## Darth (Dec 7, 2013)

WAD said:


> just occurred to me
> how many months ago did jiyeon stop posting here l0l



coulda swore he was posting her a couple days ago.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 7, 2013)

did i like

subconsciously filter him or smth


----------



## Didi (Dec 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> Quantic can still qualify. It's just not that probable.



Yeah, that's why I said almost certain.


Also fuck. After watching a few EG/CLG.eu highlights videos I realized how truly hard it sucks that they're not together anymore. 


Will always fondly remember the time supporting them, especially the time from Kings of Europe, were iirc they were still Absolute Legends and upset the then legendary and seemingly unbeatable (after having stomped 2 IEMs) Moscow 5, to MLG Anaheim? I think, where they won from TSM with their legendary AP Kog'Maw which was broken as fuck then, especially if you're as good at skillshots as Froggen is, he basically 1v5'd TSM there, to dreamhack summer where, after stomping online tournaments on EUW (nearly always beating M5 or at least going very close, a big part of the rivalry stems from those online tourneys, CLG.EU really was the only team that coult touch them at that time, they didn't drop a single match against any other opponent) they finally won their first big LAN, which also included the most epic comeback of all time game, to their godly OGN run, still the only non-Korean team to do that good in OGN, and then sadly going 2-0 into 2-3 in the finals, just barely losing to a then admittedly very very good Azubu Frost, the same Frost that would later kick them out of Worlds in the semifinals and went on to become second, the same world finals where the 'epic' WE games happened, an event that lasted 8 hours only for it to get canceled and rescheduled, to IPL5, where I can't remember if they made it to semi's or merely to quarters (probably quarters, think semi's were Fnatic, WE, TPA and either Blaze or Sword, can't recall exactly) but all the matches they played were at least fun as fuck and exciting to watch.

After that it sadly went downhill as the s3 changes came into play, but hot damn it was a hell of a ride and I'll never forget them. Coolest LoL team of all time, really friendly approachable guys, awesome personalities and great LoL play. My salutations and good luck to them in their continuing journeys.


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 7, 2013)

Chausie said:


> exactly!
> 
> people who spend the game complaining about KS should just be muted



IKR. It's kind of annoying. So I was like ok fine, you guys can all finish the blow while I just sit back and just stun the enemies for you. Done deal...and we lost ;D

Bad teamwork. 






WAD said:


> by any chance were u playing janna



Me? No. I'm always Morgana...90% of the time.


----------



## Darth (Dec 7, 2013)

WAD said:


> did i like
> 
> subconsciously filter him or smth



lol well he only has like 8 posts in the thread so far, and you have like 139 so. It's understandable that you've missed him.


----------



## OS (Dec 7, 2013)

WAD misses the arguments.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 7, 2013)

why are they continuing this with the lag they're having?


----------



## Darth (Dec 7, 2013)

because rescheduling's a bitch.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 7, 2013)

EU isnt lagging 

u guys just have shitty internets

np


----------



## Darth (Dec 7, 2013)

Lol that game was great. Cognitive had a 10K gold league and they literally watched the game slip away because of server issues, and vVv came back and got a gold lead and baron, took two inhibs, then lost a baron fight and threw their lead and the game. 

GG WP Cognitive, that was really fun to watch.


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 7, 2013)

I think I'm going to eventually get banned from League.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 7, 2013)

So I'm about to get 5 man ganked right
I run in the bush
Ulti
send my clone one way and deceive the next
leona chases me I start shaco's dance while in stealth and keep dancing when I come out of stealth
leona tries to zenith blade me
I q away again and do the dance again

#lata


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 7, 2013)

WAD i blame you for this


----------



## Darth (Dec 7, 2013)

WAD I blame you for this.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 7, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> So I'm about to get 5 man ganked right
> I run in the bush
> Ulti
> send my clone one way and deceive the next
> ...



wad was looking for you, you should message him


----------



## Darth (Dec 7, 2013)

NEW STUFF


----------



## Darth (Dec 7, 2013)

That Snowstorm sivir splash pek

and i have no idea what that ward skin is for but it looks awesome.

I wanted a Team Dark icon for the OGN but sadly


----------



## OS (Dec 7, 2013)

That Sivir doh. Too bad for my wallet that these are open for limited time.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 7, 2013)

i feel good crushing asshole trynds


----------



## Shozan (Dec 7, 2013)

you clearly carried that game


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2013)

you only have tier 1 boots


----------



## Guiness (Dec 7, 2013)

k so i've decided

to get astronaut as soon as i got enough money to spare (saving up is important u'knw)

i have determined he is good to play in this meta. the little QoL changes to his passive is working pretty good for him imo. he may have actually been good to play even before the changes.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 7, 2013)

omg new stuff!

played against someone with 1350 aram wins

now i'm gonna guess at roughly a 50/50 win-loss, that's about 2700 arams?

(can you check someone losses in arams anywhere? can't see on lolking)

that's a lot of arams


----------



## Chausie (Dec 7, 2013)

4N said:


> k so i've decided
> 
> to get astronaut as soon as i got enough money to spare (saving up is important u'knw)
> 
> i have determined he is good to play in this meta. the little QoL changes to his passive is working pretty good for him imo. he may have actually been good to play even before the changes.



what? there isn't any champs called astronaut


----------



## OS (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Sajin (Dec 8, 2013)

Dear Diary, I got demoted to Gold V after 2 realest games ever played. Why do people leave Riven open but always need to ban some random fish who normally can't land half its ultimates at gold elo? I will never know.


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2013)

So, based on the number of skins I have, value-wise, if I average at $6 per skin, I've spent more than 1100 dollars on skins alone. 

Which is most definitely not true. And seeing as I have quite a bit of legendary's/1350's, I'm lead to believe that I got a lot of skins as gifts/for free/earned/on sale. 

And by quite a few I mean 100+


----------



## Guiness (Dec 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> what? there isn't any champs called astronaut



its a skin - astronautilus

imo its actually one of the best skins in the game but i dnt buy skins for champs i dn't like or aren't going to play. but i do like naut and i will be playing him more in the future so why not buy it? 


thats deep bro



Sajin said:


> Dear Diary, I got demoted to Gold V after 2 realest games ever played. Why do people leave Riven open but always need to ban some random fish who normally can't land half its ultimates at gold elo? I will never know.



yeah, eff those pretentious heifers.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> So, based on the number of skins I have, value-wise, if I average at $6 per skin, I've spent more than 1100 dollars on skins alone.
> 
> Which is most definitely not true. And seeing as I have quite a bit of legendary's/1350's, I'm lead to believe that I got a lot of skins as gifts/for free/earned/on sale.
> 
> And by quite a few I mean 100+



whats your opinion on naut darth?


----------



## Chausie (Dec 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> So, based on the number of skins I have, value-wise, if I average at $6 per skin, I've spent more than 1100 dollars on skins alone.
> 
> Which is most definitely not true. And seeing as I have quite a bit of legendary's/1350's, I'm lead to believe that I got a lot of skins as gifts/for free/earned/on sale.
> 
> And by quite a few I mean 100+



ye, i don't think i've bought a skin yet that was at full price. maybe haunted zyra? unless that was on sale when it first came out, i can't remember. Championship thresh too, unless it was reduced? don't think it was

other than that, full price skins i've bought have been as gifts



4N said:


> its a skin - astronautilus
> 
> imo its actually one of the best skins in the game but i dnt buy skins for champs i dn't like or aren't going to play. but i do like naut and i will be playing him more in the future so why not buy it?



go for it then!

or you can be like me and buy skins for champs you think look awesome, just cause the skin is on sale! worked with sejuani, and i got the neon vi now, she's been cool when i've played her



Sajin said:


> Dear Diary, I got demoted to Gold V after 2 realest games ever played. Why do people leave Riven open but always need to ban some random fish who normally can't land half its ultimates at gold elo? I will never know.



you ban him so that people don't get angry for not banning him

and angry people will make the game 10x harder than it needs to be


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2013)

4N said:


> whats your opinion on naut darth?



In the new jungle? He's probably not as strong. Which is probably why they gave him some QoL buffs. 

His clear speed suffers from an additional camp, he generally can't really gank until level 3-4 anyway and it takes him much longer to do so now. he's somewhat susceptible to counter jungling. moreso in this patch since he takes longer to jungle. 

I suppose with the increased gold flow, theoretically he reaches late game a bit faster than before. So he can become an unkillable CC machine sooner rather than later. 

I think he's always been a solid pick. He was ridiculously overpowered on release till he got nerfed, then he was still strong but became less and less popular as time went on and support junglers became less favorable. 

If you're a good Naut though, you can definitely climb high with him.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 8, 2013)

Just bought Evelynn and gosh, I love jungling with her. It's so much fun. I like stealth <3

I've been thinking and I thought that she also might be a good support this season. Sure, she can't heal/buff her allies and sure, she lacks any good cc (save for her ult), but she can make it seem like her adc is alone the whole time and thus, when the enemy initiates, she can go 'surprise motafuka'. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Magic (Dec 8, 2013)

you could say the same for teemo...

eve support wouldnt really work though. If they are in range to trade they will see u.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2013)

Nope @ support. Simply no lane presence.
And yeah she's the best jungler in the game


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 8, 2013)

Alright. Though I might try it out in a custom soon. I tried Rumble support the other day and that worked really well as well, especially when the enemy support is melee. They kept focusing me 

But, yeah, Eve ?s the best jungler at the moment. Enemy team not buying vision wards? gg


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2013)

today was a good day

normals 2 fun

friends 2 fun

fuck solo q fuck ranked rly


----------



## Guiness (Dec 8, 2013)

4 wins in a row for me too

finally had a good vi game which i won as well. i think im finally beginning to get the hang of her, also maxing Q first works so much better.

also, jungle items too good  in this patch. like the amount of gold i get per game is either close to equal or more than a solo laner's gold.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 8, 2013)

friends        !


----------



## Magic (Dec 8, 2013)

man I uploaded a vid on utube like 2 years ago

still gets comments

people think its me

think im a girl

LOL WUT

wish i made money on it. =[


----------



## Treerone (Dec 8, 2013)

Well pretty sad that Quantic are likely not making it into LCS. They were definitely LCS material but they just played pretty bad today. The 3 matches in a row didn't help either.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 8, 2013)

All this drama on reddit is hilarious.

Claiming RiotMagus didn't make the comment about how it would be easier for them if people quit.

Now all the mods and admins are saying that comment was never even made.

Fucking bullshit, I saw that comment, he made it and now it's being swept under the rug because he's a rioter.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 8, 2013)

What did he say specifically?


----------



## Maerala (Dec 8, 2013)

He says on his reddit page that he's trying to figure out whether it's fake or if someone hacked his account. :/


----------



## Fran (Dec 8, 2013)

i just started playing this morning
i'm at level 5 at the moment, only using Miss Fortune

having a hard time trying to get kills.
most of the time the other ai champion would just ran back to the tower and i'll either give up chase or die.

ahhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## Xin (Dec 8, 2013)

What server are you on Fran?

And yeah, it's always hard in the beginning to figure everything out.


----------



## Nim (Dec 8, 2013)

Maerala said:


> He says on his reddit page that he's trying to figure out whether it's fake or if someone hacked his account. :/



Seems more like a sarcastic comment on someone who rages or something to me.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 8, 2013)

i remember fram from somewhere


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2013)

Fran said:


> i just started playing this morning
> i'm at level 5 at the moment, only using Miss Fortune
> 
> having a hard time trying to get kills.
> ...



It's Fraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!

What's your summoner name?


----------



## Fran (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm Frogging on the NA Servers.

I'm going to try practice a bit more with Annie 
Please add me!


----------



## Xin (Dec 8, 2013)

Fran said:


> I'm Frogging on the NA Servers.
> 
> I'm going to try practice a bit more with Annie
> Please add me!



Annie is a really good choice for beginners. 

Unfortunately I'm not playing on NA server.


----------



## Nim (Dec 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]IpMcIuzrgZI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fran (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm only playing because my students keep bugging me to do so haha. Add me Didi!

I'm guessing we can't play cross-servers Xin? shame  that probably means I won't play my students either. sigh.


----------



## Xin (Dec 8, 2013)

No, that's not possible. 

But euw servers are horrible atm anyways, due to massive lag problems. 

I still have my lvl 30 account on NA server and thinking about resurrecting it.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 8, 2013)

ignored


----------



## Chausie (Dec 8, 2013)

Fran said:


> i just started playing this morning
> i'm at level 5 at the moment, only using Miss Fortune
> 
> having a hard time trying to get kills.
> ...



ye, bots do that! they will randomly turn and run away at annoying moments. don't worry about it for now, and don't chase them untill you are high enough level to survive the tower damage.



Nim♥ said:


> Seems more like a sarcastic comment on someone who rages or something to me.



yep. doesn't seem serious at all.

but i guess it's reddit where everything you say is super serious no matter how it's phrased


----------



## OS (Dec 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> All this drama on reddit is hilarious.
> 
> Claiming RiotMagus didn't make the comment about how it would be easier for them if people quit.
> 
> ...



Well if the president of Riot was hacked i dont see why magnus can't.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 8, 2013)

holy fuck, checking reddit, they really are making this thing massive.


----------



## OS (Dec 8, 2013)

Because the LoL community is full of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2013)

the reddit community*


----------



## Cronos (Dec 8, 2013)

i wonder if, as the op, i could get the thread locked


----------



## Chausie (Dec 8, 2013)

do it cronos


----------



## Xin (Dec 8, 2013)

Why are you the OP Cronos?


----------



## OS (Dec 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> the reddit community*



They are a big part of the LoL community. They are annoying as fuck.  They always complain or give stupid suggestions.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2013)

That's like calling the NF community a big part of Naruto fandoms.

Don't give reddit more relevance than what it deserves, the casuals will always have overwhelming majority.


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2013)

Cronos said:


> i wonder if, as the op, i could get the thread locked


You'd have to message Naruto, who removed Tazmo and made you the OP in the first place. 

And he'd just tell you to go fuck yourself probably. 


Original Sin said:


> They are a big part of the LoL community. They are annoying as fuck.  They always complain or give stupid suggestions.



You must be fun at parties.


----------



## OS (Dec 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> You'd have to message Naruto, who removed Tazmo and made you the OP in the first place.
> 
> And he'd just tell you to go fuck yourself probably.
> 
> ...



I don't go to parties 

But they really are annoying. There is always some complaint on the front page just like today. "Oh no a Rioter made a mean joke, fire him"


----------



## Cronos (Dec 8, 2013)

Xin said:


> Why are you the OP Cronos?



cronos too strong


----------



## Cronos (Dec 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> You'd have to message Naruto, who removed Tazmo and made you the OP in the first place.
> 
> And he'd just tell you to go fuck yourself probably.



i'll threaten him with negs


----------



## Chausie (Dec 8, 2013)

these two are fucking adorable


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2013)

These ESL intermissions are too much. Quickshot and Jason are hilarious.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 8, 2013)

the contrast between the failed sej ults and the amazing leona ults in this game are kinda funny


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 8, 2013)

WHY AM I SO SPECIAL.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 8, 2013)

new shingeki chapter took forever to read 

daaaamn

anyway, pretty gruesome revelations right there. this manga so dark and mysterious.


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> WHY AM I SO SPECIAL.







I wanted ESC to win this.. :<
2nd game from ESC vs Vengeance was the best round imho.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 8, 2013)

Sunfire Visage Rango followed by Bonetooth is broken beyond belief.

This shit is so stupid.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 8, 2013)

Every kind of Rango is broken beyond belief. Also Spirit Visage is probably gonna get nerfed.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 8, 2013)

I sure hope so, SV has been the main cause of OP in the past few months, Zac, Rango and other healing champs.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 8, 2013)

Visage is broken as fuck ATM

I dont find tank Rengar broken at all though
Annoying but nothing beyond that

Assassin Rengar carries harder
Tank Rengar is very reliant on his teammates not fucking up
His only good side is split pushing

Duelists fuck him up.
A Lee, Jax, Darius etc. with equal gold (or even less) will fuck him up hard.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't agree, Tank Rengar is better than Assassin Rengar because can still do good damage and not die in a fucking second after killing the ADC.

Full build, he can still assassinate very well and still live because of how tanky he is.

Assassin Rango isn't that great in the current meta.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 8, 2013)

I am not saying which one is better
Both have Strengths and Weaknesses 

I am saying that if the enemy bot is fed as fuck your Sunfire wont kill them

While your Hydra would.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2013)

It' not SV that made Rango broken in this meta it was the removal of Oracle's and the castratation of pinks.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 8, 2013)

Rengar imo is the best champion in the game when used to his full potential, which I sadly can't do.

Also lol tribunal


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 8, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I am not saying which one is better
> Both have Strengths and Weaknesses
> 
> I am saying that if the enemy bot is fed as fuck your Sunfire wont kill them
> ...



You only need to go Sunfire and Visage to be tanky Rango.

Then you get a Bonetooth, Hydra and LW.

Ezpz.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> It' not SV that made Rango broken in this meta it was the removal of Oracle's and the castratation of pinks.



Rengar was broken before that though, so actually now that I think about it in s4 Eve is probably better than him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2013)

Eve is ridiculous. So much damage with just Ult/DFG (that order) as still stupid tanky.

Spectral Wraith/Sorc or Mobies (I prefer sorc personally)/DFG/Hourglass/Sunfire or Rylais/Lich Bane.

Sell spectral uber late game for Cap and boots possibly for void staff.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 8, 2013)

I'd always get sorcs on Eve just because the pen is way too good on her.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2013)

Also after extensive playing on him, I really think Fizz deserves his bans. Not as much as Evelynn, Nasus, or Kassadin, but definitely more than Shyvana, Thresh and even Lucian.

He does such damages with just Lich Bane/Hourglass and he's pretty much unfocusable with pole/hourglass/pole and will take out both your AD and AP carry with relative safety.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> You only need to go Sunfire and Visage to be tanky Rango.
> 
> Then you get a Bonetooth, Hydra and LW.
> 
> Ezpz.



By the time you have Sunfire and Visage your bot or mid could've lost completely and you wont have time to get damage items nor will they really matter

Not only that, but you can go Hydra first, rape, get another Damage item or Two then get like Omen or GA when you feel like you are at risk of getting blown up.

I saw a Rengar get like BT Triforce LW then he got Omen and was unkillable during teamfights while still blowing up the ADC.
Only thing Sunfire/Visage rush Rango gives you is the certainty is that you will have a much easier laning phase. 


Plus the real reason tank Rango is played isn't cause he is good at teamfights, (because he brings nothing but soak up aside from a decent slow) but because he can split push safely and fast due to W AOE clear and Q AS boost whilst having a nice escape (Ult).
You send Jax after that fucker you are going to make him completely useless.


EDIT : One more thing, to support my claim. You get Sunfire for split pushing. If you want just tank stats, you'd get Omen.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 8, 2013)

Bitch pls you can rape lane with tanky items and have Sunfire/Visage by 15 min.

YOU KNOW NOTHING, JON SNOW.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 8, 2013)

Or you can do that with damage items and have Brutalizer and Hydra and one shot even the tanks
That works better than screaming at them


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2013)

Also from my experience top lane Kha'zix is fucking dirty.
I started to consider him when I fought as Shyvana and almost lost lane til I barely killed him when he dived me by popping a red pot.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 8, 2013)

Max E on Rengar, bully people out of lane super easily.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2013)

Yeah that bola is annoying. Can't even recover the damage it does with BotrK if spammed on CD. You just get constantly poked by that crap and it's not like you can even all-in the stupid knifecat because he is rooting and slowing you and if you manage to get close he gives himself a stupid heal/defense aura as well.

Just a fundamentally broken kit. Sustain. Tankiness. Damage steroids. CC. Stealth. Mobility. Has it all.


----------



## Nim (Dec 8, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Also lol tribunal



haha


----------



## αce (Dec 8, 2013)

ppl overreacted to bug nerfs
that q still hurts


----------



## Infamy (Dec 8, 2013)

Lol Fizz deserving a ban more than Shyvana


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2013)

Last two times I played him top I crushed a Tryndamere and a Nid who laugh spammed as she right clicked me Level 1 and blew ignite/flash on me, I flash and barely live, drink all my pots and wait to farm the creeps at my tower and I all-in'd her Level 3 with ignite and proceeded to anal her that the D2 Lee said she was literally begging for ganks.

>mfw


----------



## Didi (Dec 8, 2013)

Yeah I play top lane Kha'zix a fair amount (because I just say I'll play him top or mid and don't care which one), it's really strong.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Lol Fizz deserving a ban more than Shyvana



He does.

She's...nothing special. She's strong but she doesn't carry. I've won 19 out of 20 top lane matchups and I end up with a 50:50 chance of winning. Sometimes I'm even considerably snowballed. She just doesn't excel at anything, just a jack of all trades. Pretty good Tankiness, pretty good damage, pretty good split push, pretty good teamfight, etc.

You'd think being so well-rounded makes you capable of carrying but it doesn't. Means fuck all if bot or mid lost as hard as I won. All she does is complement decent teams. I invite you to try and carry with her, because nobody can.


----------



## Chad (Dec 8, 2013)

Shyvs lack of cc is a big turn-off for me.


----------



## αce (Dec 8, 2013)

shyvana is a whore of a champion and anyone that plays her should feel bad


----------



## OS (Dec 8, 2013)

It's a good thing it made up with pure tankiness and damage.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 8, 2013)

Kha Zix top is squishy as fuck

Any regular tanky bruiser (Darius, Garen, Renekton) will ruin his day completely.


Also i agree that Rengar is broken.
Not OP, but fundamentally broken.


----------



## OS (Dec 8, 2013)

also, I am pretty sure Trundle can outplay Shyvana. Trundle is just ridiculous and i don't know why pro's don't use him.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 8, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Kha Zix top is squishy as fuck
> 
> Any regular tanky bruiser (Darius, Garen, Renekton) will ruin his day completely.
> 
> ...



I assumed he meant Kha mid. 

Kha is still good.

Although I still question James on how he lost to bug as monkey.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2013)

Obviously an assassin is at a disadvantage against a bruiser but there's plenty of outplay potential.

Except against Renektons.

Fuck that champ.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 8, 2013)

I agree, its not just Kha Zix though, Assassins struggle against tanky opponents - namely bruisers.

Not impossible to fight them ofcourse but you are at a disadvantage.


EDIT : wtf WAD you copy pasted completely


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2013)

But as it is, I'm returning to my mid roots.

Best 5 mids: Kass, Fizz, Ori, Gragas, Ziggs.

They are the best right now.

I also like playing and think they are situationally exceptional  Zed, Nid, Anivia,  Kayle, Katatina

Champs that are really strong bullies mid but I feel like have too many exploitable weaknesses: Cass, the donger, Syndra.

Champs I'll never ever be good at: Xerath and Riven

Swain is also mad good.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 8, 2013)

αce said:


> shyvana is a whore of a champion and anyone that plays her should feel bad



..............................

...............................

;____;

but but but you bought me dark flame shyvana


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2013)

You posted after me dawg


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 8, 2013)

You should play your Katarina

You are good with her Waddles


Also Swain and Ori are really good additions to a team
I AM PLANNING YOUR FUTURE


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 8, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I agree, its not just Kha Zix though, Assassins struggle against tanky opponents - namely bruisers.
> 
> Not impossible to fight them ofcourse but you are at a disadvantage.
> 
> ...



Ninja'd?

Also I enjoy Swain top except for getting camped :l


----------



## Guiness (Dec 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> But as it is, I'm returning to my mid roots.
> 
> Best 5 mids: Kass, Fizz, Ori, Gragas, Ziggs.
> 
> ...



should play bird later

like almost all the games we played last night went past 30 mins. anivia is mad good at stalling and we have a habit of having bad early game then making comebacks.

the bird is the chosen one.


----------



## Didi (Dec 8, 2013)

Welp it's settled, the 3 teams having a chance of getting into NA lcs are Cognitive, To Be Determined and The Walking Zed


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> You should play your Katarina
> 
> You are good with her Waddles
> 
> ...


I plan on playing Kat more.
She is the only champion I tend to lose with when my bot wins. 
Because I run TP on her and if I never TP bot I never snowball. .

Also fuck my Orianna. She's cursed.
I do like Swain though.


4N said:


> should play bird later
> 
> like almost all the games we played last night went past 30 mins. anivia is mad good at stalling and we have a habit of having bad early game then making comebacks.
> 
> the bird is the chosen one.



Problem with bird is she is hella blue reliant as heck so depending on the jungler bothers me. 

I'm actually also interested in playing TF more since I'm of the opinion I'm really good at him but he's fairly tragic if he falls behind. Most of my successfl games stem from first blood invasions.


----------



## Didi (Dec 8, 2013)

Fucking murican casters thinking countries on the baltic sea are close to the balkans


smh


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 8, 2013)

Didi said:


> Welp it's settled, the 3 teams having a chance of getting into NA lcs are Cognitive, To Be Determined and The Walking Zed



Pretty much the rest of the matches don't matter now lol

ADC Teemo making his debut


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> I plan on playing Kat more.
> She is the only champion I tend to lose with when my bot wins.
> Because I run TP on her and if I never TP bot I never snowball. .
> 
> ...



TP > Ignite on Kat yo

I want to be a good Kat player but i can have such shitty reactions
Like this morning, still not fully woken up i played Jax, and i fucking chased an enemy and i could've killed him but i like kept missing my Q somehow

I was in range to leap to him easily but its like i couldn't for some reason even aim at the dude
No bug just my fucking hand being useless
Like how can this happen
I am chasing this guy why cant i even left click on him


Jesus
You at least have the reflexes to make her work


----------



## Maerala (Dec 8, 2013)

Based Karma.


----------



## Didi (Dec 8, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Pretty much the rest of the matches don't matter now lol
> 
> ADC Teemo making his debut



yup they're literally filler matches


Oh well showmatches are nice too I guess

And last match will matter, like the casters said, in determining which of the challenger teams is most to be feared by them and thus less likely to be picked


Which they might not want l0l cuz tbh I'd rather play Curse or even Coast (think Coast atm is quite a bit stronger than Curse) than EG.na

so maybe mindgames in teams trying to seem weak?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm pretty good with assassins but my greatest problem is I lack patience and don't trust my team. 

As such I almost never cleanup, I sort of just go right in and make the plays which is Mt.Everest risk-Mt.Everest reward.

Probably why I haven't had success with Akali in quite some time.


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2013)

Didi said:


> Welp it's settled, the 3 teams having a chance of getting into NA lcs are Cognitive, To Be Determined and The Walking Zed



Cool, so what's the fourth team?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2013)

ADC Timothy fuck outta here with that shit.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 8, 2013)

Give my AWP Boom skin away to a friend cause I suck at AWP.

Start using AWP more and rape, get accused of WH and Aimbotting.

NOT SURE IF I SHOULD GET SKIN BACK.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2013)

The logic of playing a champ with only AP ratios as AD.

"but trist!".

But ridiculous ADC passive and crazy AS steroid


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> Give my AWP Boom skin away to a friend cause I suck at AWP.
> 
> Start using AWP more and rape, get accused of WH and Aimbotting.
> 
> NOT SURE IF I SHOULD GET SKIN BACK.



u see kyle


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 8, 2013)

What about Kyle?


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2013)

Bischu on Nidalee and this is supposed to be an exhibition match?

Incoming Slaughter.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> Bischu on Nidalee and this is supposed to be an exhibition match?
> 
> Incoming Slaughter.



Aaron Kim ‏@Bischulol 16m

I'll show NA the new Nid.

---

Aaron Kim ‏@Bischulol 14m

It's pretty weak by the way.

5/0/3 mind games.


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2013)

Siv HD is probably my favorite League personality atm. 

God I love this man. 

[YOUTUBE]4hoYU0VEQP0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 8, 2013)

And he's legendary.

LOL at that spear on Lee Sin doe


----------



## Didi (Dec 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> Cool, so what's the fourth team?



?


It's clear you're not serious (and you're probably making a joke cuz of TBD's name) but I don't know what kind of response you want

So I'll just use this chance to be serious and post something I would want to post regardless 


Three challenger teams are Cog, TBD and TWZ
Three LCS teams are Curse, Coast and Velocity (and Velocity will likely be EG.NA aka Innox, Snoopeh, Pobelter, Yellowpete and Krepo)


Curse has first pick of which opponent they want from the challengers
Coast has second pick
Velocity gets whatever is left

Curse will probably pick Cog, I think they're weaker than the other two

Strongest is probably TBD, but I'm not sure, they seemed a lot stronger back when they initially qualified opposed to now. But I think they're still better than TWZ. Pretty close tho.


But yeah I think matches will be:
Curse - Cognitive
Coast - The Walking Zed
EG.na - TBD


And tbh I think none of the challenger teams will get in. Just because of the format and while Curse finished 6th, they're quite probably the weakest of the lcs teams atm but since they get to pick the weakest challenger team they will go through, and coast is pretty beast atm and EG.na is very very very strong on paper


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2013)

Did Snoopeh ever become less terror?


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2013)

Didi said:


> ?
> 
> 
> It's clear you're not serious (and you're probably making a joke cuz of TBD's name) but I don't know what kind of response you want
> ...



.....


B-b-but I was completely serious!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2013)

Also I noticed like no difference with Nid spears.
I think it was more of a psychological nerf than anything.
Like Kha'zix.


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> Also I noticed like no difference with Nid spears.
> I think it was more of a psychological nerf than anything.
> Like Kha'zix.



they basically made it so that when you pounce back after throwing a spear,

nothing happens. 

they just removed that mechanic from the game. 

i mean, you can still pounce back and stuff but, it doesn't change the spear damage anymore. 

I still see Nidalee's do it anyway lolol.


----------



## Didi (Dec 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> .....
> 
> 
> B-b-but I was completely serious!



Wait you actually thought there would be 4 teams with a shot of getting in? 


I guess there's only been one earlier promotion tournament but still


KEEP UP SENPAI


----------



## Chausie (Dec 8, 2013)

the waiting time between games on this NA LCS qualifier thing is hella boring compared to ESL earlier today



4N said:


> should play bird later
> 
> like almost all the games we played last night went past 30 mins. anivia is mad good at stalling and we have a habit of having bad early game then making comebacks.
> 
> the bird is the chosen one.



games are just generally lasting longer due to the changes this pre-season

which i think is awesome as it's less stressful when you lose an inhib now. much easier to come back from being behind.

and i can get full build on support, which is awesome fun!



WAD said:


> Did Snoopeh ever become less terror?



i don't think we've seen him play yet apart from that one scrim which was leaked online

(i say leaked, the one where they forgot to turn off spectators)


----------



## Chausie (Dec 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> they basically made it so that when you pounce back after throwing a spear,
> 
> nothing happens.
> 
> ...



i tried to say to a nid in aram one time that it doesn't increase the damage any more

she swore at me


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 8, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I assumed he meant Kha mid.
> 
> Kha is still good.
> 
> Although I still question James on how he lost to bug as monkey.



lol it was my first time as monkey and the kha was just better than me

i also fucked up on a couple ganks tho, still kept even for a while


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 8, 2013)

I never knew about the Nid bug until it was removed, I don't play her ever though.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 8, 2013)

Fucking Soup ruined my stomach

Anyway, anyone into Path of Exile?


----------



## Didi (Dec 8, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> I never knew about the Nid bug until it was removed, I don't play her ever though.



It wasn't a bug, it was intended

Nid spears used to scale with how far away from your target you are when it hits


But now it has been changed to what most people thought it was in the first place, which is how far away the target is from your initial casting spot, not from your current location


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> I never knew about the Nid bug until it was removed, I don't play her ever though.



It was never a bug lol. That mechanic was 100% intentional.


----------



## Didi (Dec 8, 2013)

hah fucking ninjad yo ass darth, get fucked /woopwoop #100%swagga


I haven't had a lot to drink


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2013)

Didi said:


> hah fucking ninjad yo ass darth, get fucked /woopwoop #100%swagga
> 
> 
> I haven't had a lot to drink



plz no copi pasterino.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2013)

That shit was comical when you'd pounce AND flash away.
Even moreso when you missed and wasted flash.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2013)

But yeah Nid is still mad good.
Just a stupid pick when the rest of your team is hard engage and their team is hard engage.


----------



## Didi (Dec 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> But yeah Nid is still mad good.
> Just a stupid pick when the rest of your team is hard engage and their team is hard engage.



oh my fucking god I hate when this happens in soloq so fucking hard



like you pick a really good team or even just like picking shit like vi jungle for hard engage, not even other champs involved yet but still


and then lol nope fuck teamfighting I'll pick nid and be a useless piece of shit


fuck you


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 8, 2013)

didi pls dont yell the kids might hear


----------



## Didi (Dec 8, 2013)

I HATE KIDS



also yup my calls were right, TBD is shitting all over Cog, who are definitely the weakest out of the three like I said


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2013)

My team never fails to not build a build a team comp around me.

If I pick Nid, hard engage!
If I pick Fizz, poke comp!

Like the fuck.
Also my team always picks the worst possible champs against the enemy.

They pick J4? I pick Jinx! I'll be safe!
They pick Kayle? I'll pick Zed!
They pick Akali? Let's fucking pick Vlad, Teemo, and Nid.

FUCK.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2013)

Meanwhile if I pick Akali the enemy is like...

Renekton, Lee jungle, Kayle, Graves/Lulu.

Like you fuckin joking bro?


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2013)

That Gragas/Lee vs Ziggs faceoff was gold. 

<3 Arthelon.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2013)

Even if streaming wouldnt rape my comp I am still not at all interested in NA games again.

The gap between us and Asia will just continue to grow.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 8, 2013)

So Kyle is shit at LoL.

And he's shit at CS:GO.

What is he good at.


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> Meanwhile if I pick Akali the enemy is like...
> 
> Renekton, Lee jungle, Kayle, Graves/Lulu.
> 
> Like you fuckin joking bro?



Simple, don't first pick Akali.

In other news; 

I lost with Shen.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2013)

That wasn't the point gooby.


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2013)

I regret not picking Riven when I could have picked her instead. 

Bah.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> I regret not picking Riven when I could have picked her instead.
> 
> Bah.



I think therefore I am...I think.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 8, 2013)

''I turned to gaming because I didn't get enough attention IRL, so I game so a bunch of thirsty boys give me attention''

10 min later.

''NO I AM NOT LOOKING FOR ATTENTION, GIRL GAMERS CAN PLAY WITHOUT WANTING ATTENTION.''

I still don't know if she's the master troll or legit just retarded.


----------



## Didi (Dec 8, 2013)

If that it about that one female streamer (forgot the name, think it started with a K?) invoking all the rage and attention and stuff, she is most definitely and obviously just doing all she does to troll / invoke reactions / get more viewers


Quite brilliant


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 8, 2013)

Nah, I'm pretty sure she's just legit retarded at this point.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2013)

It's easier just to think everyone's a troll.
If they are, they feel humiliated for being caught.
If they're just stupid, they feel less humiliated for being stupid.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 8, 2013)

Didi said:


> ?
> 
> 
> It's clear you're not serious (and you're probably making a joke cuz of TBD's name) but I don't know what kind of response you want
> ...



Such a shame. Everyone thought Quantic was going to make it through until yesterday. Complexity kind of fell apart after Laute and Pr0lly. And I don't really care about vVv gaming lol. (Also that reddit topic hating on Quantic is silly). 

Tbh I don't see Cog, Walking Zed, and TBD going in as well. Unless EG.na (this can go the same for the other two) chokes and TBD goes in but coming from the curse and EG.NA scrims, they don't seem that bad except for maybe rotational problems iirc.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 8, 2013)

amg! so exciting

also, what was the date that the christmas stuff happens in lol? like the old christmas skins are released


----------



## Didi (Dec 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> amg! so exciting
> 
> also, what was the date that the christmas stuff happens in lol? like the old christmas skins are released



hype hype hype hype can't wait


----------



## Maerala (Dec 8, 2013)

l0l Mrs. Hudson. <3


----------



## Fran (Dec 8, 2013)

someone hold my hand . i'll even pretend to be a girl online for you if you want.


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Such a shame. Everyone thought Quantic was going to make it through until yesterday. Complexity kind of fell apart after Laute and Pr0lly. And I don't really care about vVv gaming lol. (Also that reddit topic hating on Quantic is silly).
> 
> Tbh I don't see Cog, Walking Zed, and TBD going in as well. Unless EG.na (this can go the same for the other two) chokes and TBD goes in but coming from the curse and EG.NA scrims, they don't seem that bad except for maybe rotational problems iirc.



TBD is just as good as Curse IMO. I don't know if EG.NA can hold that spot against TWZ and Cog, because all 3 of these challenger teams definitely deserve a spot in the lcs. 



Fran said:


> someone hold my hand . i'll even pretend to be a girl online for you if you want.



Fran confirmed for next Xj9 

I'd help you out bro but I can't play at home so you'll have to wait until Wednesday maybe. I'll VM you if you can play tho. Won't mind showing u the ropes.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 8, 2013)

Do you think that, and if you your enemy on line is letting your farm, Avarice Sword and Coin support shit is viable with Yi?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 8, 2013)

Why did you steal the real Frans name?

You fake


----------



## Didi (Dec 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> TBD is just as good as Curse IMO. I don't know if EG.NA can hold that spot against TWZ and Cog, because all 3 of these challenger teams definitely deserve a spot in the lcs.



Yeah, I agree, TBD is just as good if not better than Curse. Thing is, Curse get to pick first so they pick Cog, which they can beat. And then Coast pick TWZ, which they can beat as well atm. And then TBD is left facing EG.NA. And honestly I think EG.NA will win that one, but it will definitely be the most exciting match, and the whole situation is kinda unfair because it goes against the whole relegation principle, because effectively now the two strongest teams out of the 6 will face eachother for a spot instead of the intended strongest vs weakest setup to ensure strong teams get in while weak teams drop out.


tl;dr strongest challenger team got fucked over massively by this eg.na buyover of velocity


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2013)

Shozan said:


> Do you think that, and if you your enemy on line is letting your farm, Avarice Sword and Coin support shit is viable with Yi?



can you even build both items? thought you were restricted to one gp10. 

Basically your question is, is Yi support viable?

The short answer is no. 

The long answer is "Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh nah".


----------



## Shozan (Dec 8, 2013)

Didn't know about that restriction, was thinking about Mogul Yi in Mid, then drop the shit and buy heavy AD with all the money.


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2013)

Shozan said:


> Didn't know about that restriction, was thinking about Mogul Yi in Mid, then drop the shit and buy heavy AD with all the money.



Yi mid still works. If you're a decent yi. 

but gp10 yi does not work. 

you can get an avarice blade if you're rushing statik or Ghost blade, otherwise, no.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> can you even build both items? thought you were restricted to one gp10.
> 
> Basically your question is, is Yi support viable?
> 
> ...



i'm pretty sure you can get a normal gp10 and avarice blade?

i think i asked about it before here? or to someone in game. can't remember.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 8, 2013)

Didi said:


> hype hype hype hype can't wait





Maerala said:


> l0l Mrs. Hudson. <3



ikr!

and sherlock not seeming to understand that john has a life outside of him!

less than a month to go guys!

then three glorious episodes! 

...before another 2 year wait 

more exclamation marks cause excitement!!!!!


----------



## Shozan (Dec 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> Yi mid still works. If you're a decent yi.
> 
> but gp10 yi does not work.
> 
> you can get an avarice blade if you're rushing statik or Ghost blade, otherwise, no.



obv. was going for SS with the AB. Just saw a game with a dude in mid that rushed AV and he was free farming. That was fast money, if you add Ancient coin it will be even more $.

Yi can farm a lot with the Q and this dude was doing both wolves and ghouls camps. almost 10 cs x min.


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2013)

some pro thoughts on the regulation tournament:



			
				MeyeA said:
			
		

> Respectively in my mind it's like this.
> TWZ 60% (vs new.eg in my mind) Their team work is exceptional TBD 30% Good teamwork but will prob get picked by Coast Cog 20% Good individual players but I think their teamwork will be outdone by Curse.





			
				RAPIDcasting said:
			
		

> Honestly I think Coast/Curse are going to stay in with how hard they are practicing to get in. VES are going to feel Quantic's pain with pulling together a roster just to try for a spot in NALCS.
> Of the three teams:
> twz have individual superstars, but haven't been together for very long
> TBD were unstoppable as FXO, then slumped, but are now really coming back into form and looking really strong.
> COGnitive are the wildcard. nothinghere and Zamphira are gdlk, but the team is so inconsistant. On any given day they can beat any other challenger team, but the throws ;.;


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 8, 2013)

I do miss Ap Yi though.


----------



## αce (Dec 8, 2013)

honestly dont care about the new teams
but maybe thats just me?

idk all stars pls come faster


----------



## Chausie (Dec 8, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> I do miss Ap Yi though.



why would you miss that?

it was fucking annoying


----------



## Shozan (Dec 8, 2013)

the AD Yi after the last big nerf patch, fucking damn... that was a Penta machine


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> why would you miss that?
> 
> it was fucking annoying



Because I was the one using it


----------



## Chad (Dec 8, 2013)

AP Yi Alpha Strike was a nuke.


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2013)

αce said:


> honestly dont care about the new teams
> but maybe thats just me?
> 
> idk all stars pls come faster



I hope they change the rules so that NA can just send TSM. 

I mean, we want NA to win stuff after all.


----------



## αce (Dec 8, 2013)

your sarcasm hurts my soul


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2013)

αce said:


> your sarcasm hurts my soul



I'm completely zeriouz bro


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah uh I don't like Tank Rengar. You basically have to do but farm non-stop until you get your items after Sunfire cape and SV. Which means you're better off late game.

It offers nothing in a teamfight and you can't really assassinate people in the mid game if all you have is Sunfire cape and SV.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 9, 2013)

rofl the lee sins name


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 9, 2013)

Chausie said:


> amg! so exciting
> 
> also, what was the date that the christmas stuff happens in lol? like the old christmas skins are released


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 9, 2013)

So my Internet completely went down 

No idea why


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 9, 2013)

Holy crap can I just play one game


----------



## αce (Dec 9, 2013)

im sorry
terry dear


----------



## Maerala (Dec 9, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> rofl the lee sins name



There seem to have been some confuzzlements about wh0 was getting an Abyssal Scepter.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> He does.
> 
> She's...nothing special. She's strong but she doesn't carry. I've won 19 out of 20 top lane matchups and I end up with a 50:50 chance of winning. Sometimes I'm even considerably snowballed. She just doesn't excel at anything, just a jack of all trades. Pretty good Tankiness, pretty good damage, pretty good split push, pretty good teamfight, etc.
> 
> You'd think being so well-rounded makes you capable of carrying but it doesn't. Means fuck all if bot or mid lost as hard as I won. All she does is complement decent teams. I invite you to try and carry with her, because nobody can.



Regardless Fizz isn't even ban worthy at all.
If you can't carry with her when you're fed then you built wrong btw


----------



## Nim (Dec 9, 2013)

Chausie said:


> amg! so exciting
> 
> also, what was the date that the christmas stuff happens in lol? like the old christmas skins are released



yaaaaay :>
Will wait for the german version though. Hope it's coming soon too!


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Yeah uh I don't like Tank Rengar. You basically have to do but farm non-stop until you get your items after Sunfire cape and SV. Which means you're better off late game.
> 
> It offers nothing in a teamfight and you can't really assassinate people in the mid game if all you have is Sunfire cape and SV.



You're just bad at tank Rango, he farms like a beast, can't be stopped.

EZPZ FULL BUILD AT 29 MIN.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 9, 2013)

Tank Rengar splitpush and backdoor
Assassin kills the adc or mid no matter what.
I'd say full damage Rengar is better if you wanna win in solo q.


----------



## Taco (Dec 9, 2013)

RIP quantic


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 9, 2013)

Chausie said:


> amg! so exciting




Is the ongoing story still novel-based or only "scripted"? Cause I thought after this the story wouldn't continue in the original? D:
I hope the series can keep it's level of awsum-ness. 


______________________________________________________


Talking about broken champs etc..
Have you guys seen this?

[YOUTUBE]e31OSVZF77w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 9, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Regardless Fizz isn't even ban worthy at all.
> If you can't carry with her when you're fed then you built wrong btw



her? xD

though im not quite sure hes even a fish


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 9, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> her? xD
> 
> though im not quite sure hes even a fish



Read WAD's post that Infamy quoted

By her he means Shyvana


----------



## Infamy (Dec 9, 2013)

Just got a pentakill with Caitlyn
Had to dive mumu in fountain to kill him when he was half hp barely got it.
it was 1v5 too


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2013)

[youtube]ZIgp3AwLRfc[/youtube]

Fucking Qtpie


----------



## Chausie (Dec 9, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> yaaaaay :>
> Will wait for the german version though. Hope it's coming soon too!



how long does it tend to take, form when it's released to when there's a dubbed version?

(or do you watch it with german subtitles?)



Mr Nim said:


> Is the ongoing story still novel-based or only "scripted"? Cause I thought after this the story wouldn't continue in the original? D:
> I hope the series can keep it's level of awsum-ness.




I've not read any sherlock holmes story, but afaik, there are quite a few to go on? and more written by other authors as it's public domain. if they go to other authors work.

i think benedict cumberbatch has said that he's happy to keep doing it however long, but i guess it all depends on the people writing it and how long they can keep the quality up

and 3 eps every 2 years though, i do hope they keep going for a bit longer

edit to add  interview where he says he'd be happy going for longer


----------



## Infamy (Dec 9, 2013)

dat MMR


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 9, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Regardless Fizz isn't even ban worthy at all.
> If you can't carry with her when you're fed then you built wrong btw



Okay maybe this is a case of D1 bias.
As I said. Shyvana can't carry. Right build or not (as if I wouldn't know). She can only supplement a strong team.
Your ELO is full of people who are actually good at the game. Hence...shed fit better with a group of players who aren't windowlickers.

Fizz is an assassin, a class meant to exploit player errors and capitalize heavily on them. D1...less player error. I can see why he isn't as feared.

Still, that's not exactly a paragon of perfect play. Heck, it's solo queue. One misplay is all it takes and someone with a mastery of said champ just goes through you. 

My statement is more apparent at lower ELOs (99% of leagues) but no less invalid in your case. Fizz carries much harder than Shyvana can. My extensive experience with both champs validates that much.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 9, 2013)

I just don't even think Fizz is good, he's almost never pick/banned anymore in tournament games other than by like 2 taiwan teams as a counter to Kassadin. But of course an assassin is going to carry harder in low elo, I guess. But its not like just because Talon or any other assassin in the game can stomp low elo mids doesn't mean he's worthy of a ban over a broken tank with too much base damage.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, here you're bringing up tournament play.
Obviously in that case Shyvana > Fizz 

But as I said, the relevancy of bans are in solo queue (as in tournament play bans are more dependent on target/respect bans and counterplay champs than the usual FOTM). But Fizz is certainly strong.

In fact, I feel as if I can win any lane with him (not played in tournament play because as a mel?e AP with no ranged farming ability you can just send a 2v1 mid and he's screwed). Kassadin only gets away with this because he has some ranged farm capacity and because he is naturally a god-tier roamer.

But when it comes to burst, Fizz has the highest front-load on average of all the assassins. Late game Fizz is just beyond ridiculous and why even though he can notoriously miss his shark ult he is still capable of 1 shotting your carries.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> [youtube]ZIgp3AwLRfc[/youtube]
> 
> Fucking Qtpie



qtpie keeping it real 

i think he was trolling when he was referring to their scrim history though.

But everyone should give new Vel a chance to settle in before judging. They been together for like what, 2-3 weeks? Not enough time for their team to gel together.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 9, 2013)

and i swear, everytime HSGG tweets, he is always talking about how bad high elo is in NA. as if he is even in Challenger.


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 9, 2013)

Chausie said:


> how long does it tend to take, form when it's released to when there's a dubbed version?
> 
> (or do you watch it with german subtitles?)




Hard to say.
6+ months is probably the average minimum for most (mainstream) series, ~1 year is more common.
Sherlock aired the first season 1yr after the original, second season aired just 3 months later.
Though, we like to watch the DVDs/Blu-rays and not when it aires on TV.

I watched the second season with subtitles but that's not-so-cool when Sherlock is talking in fullspeed.  D:




Chausie said:


> I've not read any sherlock holmes story, but afaik, there are quite a few to go on? and more written by other authors as it's public domain. if they go to other authors work.
> 
> i think benedict cumberbatch has said that he's happy to keep doing it however long, but i guess it all depends on the people writing it and how long they can keep the quality up
> 
> ...




I wish they didn't need so much time to produce the series.


----------



## Darth (Dec 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]NgBRZ7ZPXeA[/YOUTUBE]

AP Rengar still OP.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 9, 2013)

So though my computer hasnt been crashing during games recently, yesterday I got booted by the client one game, then my Internet was uncharacteristically disconnecting me, then finally for my last game I had severe framerate drops (think single digit FPS). If it's not one thing, it's another.





4N said:


> and i swear, everytime HSGG tweets, he is always talking about how bad high elo is in NA. as if he is even in Challenger.



Uh. And that makes his statement invalid...how? He is absolutely right. And as being the original posterboy for the NA community he has enough influence where if he wanted to he could help remedy the tragic situation that is the state of solo queue.

Ironic, however, considering that he was perhaps one of the very reasons that we adopted this 'troll' mentality to begin with.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 9, 2013)

Hotshot was challenger for along ass time.
All the pros know challenger doesn't mean anything


----------



## Treerone (Dec 9, 2013)

4N said:


> and i swear, everytime HSGG tweets, he is always talking about how bad high elo is in NA. as if he is even in Challenger.



He's been in challenger? Got there spamming Leblanc.

And why does it matter anyway. You don't need to be pro to talk shit about them.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2013)

Hotshot has a point.

Top of NA ladder is filled with a bunch of one trick ponies and people who don't even care so they just troll.

EU might be more toxic at the higher level but that's because people actually care at the top, they don't just do random shit or play 1 champ all the time.

Korea and China also has a lot of flamers because they tryhard at the top of the ladder.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 9, 2013)

cronos do u see this

still tanking last posts on pages for u like a boss


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 9, 2013)

Even qtpie is saying the challenger teams are trash. Well if the new velocity wins against them then yes. I mean some of them are really good but i don't see them go past curse/coast.

Is there any top laners in high elo that aren't one trick pony?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 9, 2013)

Plenty, surely.

Any of them at a world-class level though?

Probably not.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2013)

The world class top laners are already in world class teams.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 9, 2013)

For the most part but I do feel there's always untapped potential.

I mean wasn't SK T1 for the most part recently just a bunch of ragtag solo queuers?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 9, 2013)

I mean that point is less valid since KR high ELO is mostly tryhard as mentioned, but I feel like there's gotta be someone out there on NA who can be a toplane prodigy.

Just feel like it's harder to notice top laners in general since it is literally the hardest role to carry as at high levels of play, and because the "win some, lose some" state of the lane makes one especially harder to be mentionable as a pro candidate.


----------



## Treerone (Dec 9, 2013)

The best top laners are already on teams for NA.


WAD said:


> Just feel like it's harder to notice top laners in general since it is  literally the hardest role to carry as at high levels of play, and  because the "win some, lose some" state of the lane makes one especially  harder to be mentionable as a pro candidate.


If you constantly do good or win lane at high elo you will get noticed.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2013)

They were all top tier challenger players, Mandu and Impact were the only players who had previous pro experience.

Either way, they got picked up quickly except for Faker who had multiple offers but only accepted the SKT offer.

They were already world class when they were picked up though.


----------



## Roydez (Dec 9, 2013)

I feel there's a lot of untapped potential, but NA teams just look for popular players instead of looking for hidden talent and aggrandizing it.

For example, I saw this kid a few times in NA streams. He mains ADC and he's really adept. He's also young so you can more easily promote his talent.
And I think he's better than the likes of Cop and yellowpete.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2013)

That's the difference between Korean and Chinese solo queue and EU/NA.

In China/Korea, the solo queue ladder is your ticket to pro gaming, people get scouted there all the time and fresh talent is always picked up.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 9, 2013)

Feel like there's gotta be some unknown hero. But I dunno, maybe everyone is corrupted by the trollolol enviornment.

I honestly don't know why Riot doesn't have some kind of reward system for it's LEAGUE in solo queue. Something so simple such as like 10k for first, 7 for 2nd, 5th for 3rd...etc. An incentive to get everyone to actually care about the grind. Does it open up the possibility of exploitations and such (i.e win-traders), well, yeah. But I feel like Riot would be on the ball in punishing obvious offenders and the benefits to this would greatly outnumber the cons.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 9, 2013)

I've got a new champion on my ban list for ranked. I had him in Gold but ill get him back up again

Its Lee Sin

My junglers pick him and suck dick. Never counterjungle. They don't apply early pressure, or not nearly enough. Can't combo correctly. Miss very often.
It's rare that a Lee Sin actually does his job correctly.

Fucking pick Jarvan, you have great early pressure, great early burst, also very good ganks, but you scale into late game
Christ dude. Unless played at the highest level with hundreds and hundreds of games poured in, Lee Sin sucks dick.


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> The world class top laners are already in world class teams.



No, I'm free.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 9, 2013)

Roydez said:


> *I feel there's a lot of untapped potential, but NA teams just look for popular players instead of looking for hidden talent and aggrandizing it.
> *
> For example, I saw this kid a few times in NA streams. He mains ADC and he's really adept. He's also young so you can more easily promote his talent.
> And I think he's better than the likes of Cop and yellowpete.



i agree with this completely.

also, just because you were a top player in the beginning doesn't mean shit.

if you aren't going to do anything about the situation, don't bitch about it. its like, when you reach the very top you throw away the very mentality that got you there.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 9, 2013)

Bitching about is his way of doing something about it, though. Bringing attention to the issue and shaming us into action.

Unfortunately a great deal of the top tiers of our community are not very verbose, socially awkward, or just incapable of expressing themselves outside of reddit memes so they're persuasive/galvanizing abilities are lacking.


----------



## αce (Dec 9, 2013)

> Evelynn is strong. But i  would not say that she is "the best". Especially if you know about "VERY  BALANCED" defencive masteries, which stacks insanely good with  warmogs/spirit visages  So its Evelynn,* Elise*, J4(prolly only if fed), Kha'Zix(j4's situation),  Nocturne, Olaf(hi, masteries), Shyvana, Vi. Almost nothing has changed  about best junglers.




diamond has spoken
wad your move


----------



## αce (Dec 9, 2013)

> Top of NA ladder is filled with a bunch of one trick ponies and people who don't even care so they just troll.



bischu commented on this and said that the challenger scene in korea has much more 1 trick ponies


----------



## αce (Dec 9, 2013)

> and i swear, everytime HSGG tweets, he is always talking about how bad high elo is in NA. as if he is even in Challenger.



hotshot was in challenger for a long time and the na challenger scene is a joke
why are you using the giogio emoticon here


----------



## Guiness (Dec 9, 2013)

αce said:


> hotshot was in challenger for a long time and the na challenger scene is a joke
> why are you using the giogio emoticon here



because his behavior is simple bs.

also, hotshotgg was only in challenger with his leblanc. anything else he played wasn't up to challenger-level. 

the mere fact he is actually one of the very problems that plague the top of solo queue in NA and that is being a one trick pony, and he still has the audacity to say that just makes me smh. 

challenger scene in NA apparently is filled with trolls but that doesn't make them bad. you are at the top for a reason and our scene is still growing. a problem in NA is that we continue to use the same ol' players over and over and over, regardless of performance. how about you bench some of the old bones and let some fresh blood in? some of the new guys in challenger don't even try because they already know that a majority of the teams aren't going to do any roster changes or take any risks with such new players. its taking most of the newer teams to actually get some of those in challenger out there in the open. hardly any of the big LCS teams are doing this.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2013)

Kyle, HotshotGG isn't a one trick pony.

He might have been in season 1, but it's not like he can only play LeBlanc at the top level, pls gtfo.

And WAD, stfu, Diamond actually knows what he's talking about unlike Saint and DL.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 9, 2013)

We did get rolled hard by an Elise last night.

And then we turned it around. 

And then they turned it around.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2013)

αce said:


> bischu commented on this and said that the challenger scene in korea has much more 1 trick ponies



Even if that's true, people there still take the game way more seriously and the people who aren't one trick ponies are not complete trolls.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> Kyle, HotshotGG isn't a one trick pony.
> 
> He might have been in season 1, but it's not like he can only play LeBlanc at the top level, pls gtfo.
> 
> And WAD, stfu, Diamond actually knows what he's talking about unlike Saint and DL.



he got to challenger with leblanc though. apart from her, who else can he play at challenger level? he is a one trick pony in that regard. his tweets remind me of someone who acts like he only loses games because of everyone else. :\ 

diamond plays, bronze plays, wtf does that even matter? you are as prone to mistakes as you are to good plays. why look down on your region then act like a bunch of salty ass fuckers when other regions do nothing but confirm your thoughts? 

hsgg needs to stop being an asshole.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 9, 2013)

Might take a short break from this game.

Whilst i did win my last game, i noticed my reflexes, map awareness and such is for some reason much worse.

Ugh. PoE here i go


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 9, 2013)

Vae said:
			
		

> And WAD, stfu, Diamond actually knows what he's talking about unlike Saint and DL.



im aware he's very knowledgeable

doesnt exempt him from trolling though


----------



## Treerone (Dec 9, 2013)

4N said:


> he got to challenger with leblanc though. apart from  her, who else can he play at challenger level? he is a one trick pony in  that regard. his tweets remind me of someone who acts like he only  loses games because of everyone else. :\
> 
> diamond plays, bronze plays, wtf does that even matter? you are as prone  to mistakes as you are to good plays. why look down on your region then  act like a bunch of salty ass fuckers when other regions do nothing but  confirm your thoughts?
> 
> hsgg needs to stop being an asshole.


A former pro top laner who couldn't perform at the top level rolls into challenger only playing Leblanc. What does that say about the scene.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 9, 2013)

Treerone said:


> A former pro top laner who couldn't perform at the top level rolls into challenger only playing Leblanc. What does that say about the scene.



Faker said HotshotGG has a better Leblanc than him. 
So him getting to challenger with that doesn't say much
HSGG can play a lot of champions at a challenger solo q level.
like he's nowhere near a one trick pony


----------



## Treerone (Dec 9, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Faker said HotshotGG has a better Leblanc than him.
> So him getting to challenger with that doesn't say much



IIRC someone said that was mistranslated. Don't remember what it actually was. But still, guy feels he isn't good enough for pro play in one position and then can stay in challenger playing one champ in a different role. I just find that odd.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 9, 2013)

That was forever ago and solo q has nothing to do with the competitive scene + he played a fuck ton of Leblanc games so obviously he's going to get insanely good with her, and any pro player can adapt to a new role its not hard.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 9, 2013)

Infamy said:
			
		

> and any pro player can adapt to a new role its not hard.



>chauser
>jungle


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2013)

Chauster did adapt to the jungle, just not at a top level.

Also, Diamond is obviously not trolling about the Elise statement considering he plays her every now and then in competitive and solo queue.

You're just being stubborn and refusing to admit you're wrong, you're the only person I've talked to that thinks Elise is bad.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 9, 2013)

im the only person that is sensible enough to realize that she is an early game dominant jungler that wont snowball and is thus useless if you just play safe for 10 whole minutes

its like widescale shaco syndrome from the heydey


----------



## αce (Dec 9, 2013)

>hotshot
>one trick pony


kyle pls stop


----------



## αce (Dec 9, 2013)

also just throwing this out there but faker never said that hotshots leblanc is better than his
he said something along the lines of "sometimes hotshot plays better than me when he's on leblanc"

but like most of the finals a lot of the stuff was mis translated for hype reasons



iirc when they translated dade saying "i want to personally meet the trash talker (regi) and destroy him"
it was more along the lines of "i want to meet the person who trash talked me and show him why i'm better"

idk subtle things make a difference
not sure about that second one tho


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> im the only person that is sensible enough to realize that she is an early game dominant jungler that wont snowball and is thus useless if you just play safe for 10 whole minutes
> 
> its like widescale shaco syndrome from the heydey



No, you're just so blinded by your own arrogance that you can't admit you're wrong.

You're the only person I've met who says she's only dominant early game, and that her only strength is her level 3 gank.

So full of shit, just admit you're wrong already, nobody agrees that she's bad and you're obviously wrong when everyone disagrees.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 9, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Might take a short break from this game.
> 
> Whilst i did win my last game, i noticed my reflexes, map awareness and such is for some reason much worse.
> 
> Ugh. PoE here i go



Too much soup.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 9, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Too much soup.



Might be
I ate a liter and a half Soup yesterday
Then drank some Yoghurt


I am not a smart man


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 9, 2013)

hang on do you believe 1000+ people are working on League? XD


----------



## Chad (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Dec 9, 2013)

Treerone said:


> A former pro top laner who couldn't perform at the top level rolls into challenger only playing Leblanc. What does that say about the scene.



uh.

Why are you assuming he can only play LeBlanc at challenger level?

He can literally play a ton of champions in Challenger and get away with it. You're using a terrible example here.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't even have soup  

Have classes, coming in sick. I couldn't sleep last night either.


----------



## Nim (Dec 9, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> hang on do you believe 1000+ people are working on League? XD



I know what two of them are working on at least!

[YOUTUBE]KOr25W46Qck[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth (Dec 9, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> I know what two of them are working on at least!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]KOr25W46Qck[/YOUTUBE]



good but, this will always be the best euw server video. 

[YOUTUBE]xpLwuIcVM0E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nim (Dec 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> good but, this will always be the best euw server video.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]xpLwuIcVM0E[/YOUTUBE]



It made my day xD

Your video is painful to watch for me xD because the german synchronization is saying something else. Ruins the whole thing xD


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 9, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Your video is painful to watch for me xD because the german synchronization is saying something else. Ruins the whole thing xD


So I'm not the only one?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2013)

I CAN'T FUCKING STOP LAUGHING.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 9, 2013)

dat summoer name doe



Vae said:


> I CAN'T FUCKING STOP LAUGHING.



shes gotta be trolling


----------



## Guiness (Dec 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> I CAN'T FUCKING STOP LAUGHING.



she got hacked. they were talking about it on some show a couple days ago


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 9, 2013)

also

since the joke is probably stale by now

i do think that elise is good

but i certainly dont think she's top tier

top 10, yea

top 5? nah

dont get why shes fapped over in OGN tbh

maybe its because koreans are naturally aggressive players and thus they dont want to adapt their playstyles and be forced into more passive play to counteract her extremely strong early game with doublebuffs

evelynn/lee sin/j4/vi/shyvana are definitely the top 5

she's probably 6 or 7 with: elise/hecarim/khazix(actually rly good)/mundo/meowkai


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 9, 2013)

If you hit the cocoon with Elise, definite kill. 

If you don't, um good effort.

Apparently Teemo's korean translation is Timothy. WAD pls


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2013)

4N said:


> she got hacked. they were talking about it on some show a couple days ago



Sure, she got hacked.

Or she's using that story to cover up her stupidity.

Which one sounds more likey considering it's Paris Hilton?


----------



## OS (Dec 9, 2013)

Who's seen Frozen? Is it good?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 9, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Who's seen Frozen? Is it good?



I've seen it. If you like musicals, basically a lot of singing, it is pretty good. Story is cliche but it's disney.


----------



## Darth (Dec 9, 2013)

Diablo 3 worst game in it's genre?

WHOA DIDI. WHOA. TAKE A STEP BACK THERE AND CALM THE FUCK DOWN.


----------



## OS (Dec 9, 2013)

Didi saying others have shit taste despite his taste. Pot meet kettle.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> Sure, she got hacked.
> 
> Or she's using that story to cover up her stupidity.
> 
> Which one sounds more likey considering it's Paris Hilton?



i like to give people the benefit of the doubt to people.

no one could possibly be that ignorant of their own country's history, especially when the people concerned (MLK and Mandela) were from two different continents completely.


----------



## OS (Dec 9, 2013)

People don't like her because she's everything wrong with america. Even her family cut her from their will.


----------



## Darth (Dec 9, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> People don't like her because she's everything wrong with america. Even her family cut her from their will.



I somehow doubt she cares very much.


----------



## OS (Dec 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> I somehow doubt she cares very much.



Why shouldn't she. Now she has no income. Notice how she hasn't been ruining anyone else life for a while now.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2013)

Wait, Skyrim is the best RPG you've ever played?
You've clearly not played either Morrowind or Oblivion, both of them are better than Skyrim.

There are probably 20 RPGs at the minimum I can mention that are better than Skyrim.


----------



## Darth (Dec 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> Wait, Skyrim is the best RPG you've ever played?
> You've clearly not played either Morrowind or Oblivion, both of them are better than Skyrim.
> 
> There are probably 20 RPGs at the minimum I can mention that are better than Skyrim.



Like Kingdom Hearts II for example.


----------



## OS (Dec 9, 2013)

Not the best. But not as bad as Didi makes it.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> Like Kingdom Hearts II for example.



Lol nope, Kingdom Hearts is a bad game series IMO.

I'll never understand why people liked that shit.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 9, 2013)

compilation of sherlock clips released so far, includes interviews with benedict cumberbatch, martin freeman, steven moffat and mark gatiss


----------



## OS (Dec 9, 2013)

Never seen Sherlock


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 9, 2013)

Got Hearthstone key. Yay. 

Of course on my finals week.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 9, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Got Hearthstone key. Yay.
> 
> Of course on my finals week.



How much dick u suck mang? 

All my jelly beans terry, all of them.


----------



## Didi (Dec 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> Diablo 3 worst game in it's genre?
> 
> WHOA DIDI. WHOA. TAKE A STEP BACK THERE AND CALM THE FUCK DOWN.





Original Sin said:


> Didi saying others have shit taste despite his taste. Pot meet kettle.








*Spoiler*: __ 



tbh the statement about d3 was mostly parroting. I did really dislike it but then again I don't really like that genre (action rpg) in general, just not my type of game. I can however confidently say that d2 is miles miles miles better. 






Vae said:


> Wait, Skyrim is the best RPG you've ever played?
> You've clearly not played either Morrowind or Oblivion, both of them are better than Skyrim.
> 
> There are probably 20 RPGs at the minimum I can mention that are better than Skyrim.



based vae agreeing with me for once


it's like not even funny how far down skyrim is on the good rpg list


there's so many fucking games that outclass it heavily


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 9, 2013)

I bet most of u guys are probably gonna list games that are nearly as overrated as Skyrim


----------



## Chausie (Dec 9, 2013)

ye i like how you're all saying one thing is really bad and yet not offering lists of alternatives and shooting down the only one which someone has actually mentioned as better


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 9, 2013)

ur all bad and should feel bad


----------



## OS (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2013)

Chrono Trigger, Chrono Cross, Elder Scrolls: Morrowind and Oblivion, Fallout, Borderlands, Bioshock, Mass Effect, Baldur's Gate 1 and 2, KOTOR 1 and 2, Fable, The Witcher series, Deus Ex, multiple Final Fantasy games, Dark Souls.

The list goes on, do you need me to continue Chausie?

EDIT: Oh and I want to add Dishonored cause that's one of the nicer RPG I've played recently.


----------



## Darth (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## OS (Dec 9, 2013)

I need help beating the Witcher 2 btw if anyone can help


----------



## Darth (Dec 9, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I need help beating the Witcher 2 btw if anyone can help



buy me the game and I'll totally help you beat it.


----------



## Didi (Dec 9, 2013)

WRPGs better than Skyrim
-Daggerfall
-Morrowind
-Oblivion
-Fallout 1
-Fallout 2
hell even Fallout 3 with all it's plotholes and inconsistencies is more fun to play than Skyrim
-Fallout New Vegas
-Planescape Torment
-Baldur's Gate 2
-Icewind Dale
-Neverwinter Nights
-Neverwinter Nights 2
-Deus Ex
-Deus Ex: Human Revolution
-System Shock 2
-Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic
-Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic 2

JRPGs better than Skyrim
-Chrono Trigger
-Chrono Cross
-Final Fantasy IV
-Final Fantasy V
-Final Fantasy VI
-Final Fantasy VII
-Final Fantasy VIII
-Final Fantasy IX
-Final Fantasy X
-Tales of Symphonia (and prolly other games in the Tales series too but this is the only one I've played)
-Baten Kaitos: Lost Wings and the Eternal Ocean
-Paper Mario
-Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
-Skies of Arcadia
-Suikoden 2
-Suikoden 3
-Terranigma


and a ton more but I'm lazy to continue thinking/typing and I think I've listed enough to prove a counterpoint to the hurrdurr list some games then argument


oh yeah Dark Souls too ofc, I just never think of it when thinking of rpg's cuz it's technically a jrpg yet very different from the common jrpg game


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2013)

I WAS FIRST DIDI.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 9, 2013)

Didi said:


> -Final Fantasy X



pek **


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 9, 2013)

didi cracks me up each time he posts

everyone should rep  him constantly

mostly to get him out of that rep rank

it would bring him much despair which would make him have funnier posts in his frustration


----------



## Darth (Dec 9, 2013)

Baldur's Gate 2?

HAH. 

That game was trash. 

Get that name outta here.

edit: WAIT NEVERMIND I WAS THINKING OF AN ENTIRELY DIFFERENT GAME WOOPS


----------



## Didi (Dec 9, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I need help beating the Witcher 2 btw if anyone can help





*Spoiler*: __ 



HIT THE ENEMIES UNTIL THEY DIE






Vae said:


> I WAS FIRST DIDI.



gosh dee diddly darn it


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 9, 2013)

diablo 3 is bad

although didi, saying Baten kaitos is better than Skyrim is pushing it. It wasnt bad but I wouldnt put it near Skies of Arcadia or ToS or pretty much everything else on that list


----------



## Didi (Dec 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> didi cracks me up each time he posts
> 
> everyone should rep  him constantly
> 
> ...




I'M NOT SURE IF I SHOULD LIKE OR DISLIKE THIS POST



Darth said:


> Baldur's Gate 2?
> 
> HAH.
> 
> ...




I was about to laugh at your absolute shit taste but your edit saved you

what other game were you thinking of then lol


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> Baldur's Gate 2?
> 
> HAH.
> 
> ...



I was going to tell you to shoot yourself.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2013)

I have to add another game to the list.

Guardian's Crusade.

I'll never forget that game, it was my favorite RPG as a kid.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks didi! appreciated!


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 9, 2013)

Super Mario Legend of the Seven Stars GOAT


----------



## Darth (Dec 9, 2013)

Didi said:


> I'M NOT SURE IF I SHOULD LIKE OR DISLIKE THIS POST
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Vae said:


> I was going to tell you to shoot yourself.



was thinking of gauntlet legends for some reason. 

lol don't mind me.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 9, 2013)

fucking hell Didi i dont remember the last time anyones brought up Baten Kaitos in a convo ever


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2013)

Did anyone other than me and Hady actually play Guardian's Crusade?

Final boss took like an hour, Hady can testify.


----------



## Didi (Dec 9, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> diablo 3 is bad
> 
> although didi, saying Baten kaitos is better than Skyrim is pushing it. It wasnt bad but I wouldnt put it near Skies of Arcadia or ToS or pretty much everything else on that list



I freaking loved Baten Kaitos. Engaging story with good character developments and DEM FUCKING TWISTS. Original battle system (bit flawed tho cuz can get a bit reliant on luck, but overall enjoyable especially cuz I luvvvvvvvvvv optimizing decks and collecting cards and shit). Amazing amazing graphic design (the enviroment design is OUTSTANDING). Good graphics overall. Top tier music (Sakurabi is probably my favourite videogame composer, he also did such an amazing job on the Dark Souls soundtrack). Voice acting is kinda bad tho (mostly the fact that everything sounds like it's recored through a big tube, and some actors are just bad like Gibari's lol), only real big flaw of the game.


But overall I really really love it lol, but I recognize it's not the type of game that appeals to everyone and I can respect that you think about it that way.

However, for myself I would definitely place it above ToS and on the same tier of Skies of Arcadia (both are in my top 10 games all time, also ofc has a lot to do with playing those games a very fucking lot while being a teenager but still).


----------



## OS (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm actually at the Dwarve city and im supposed to go to some ruins in the forest but thing is i dont know how to get there.

Also, some random elf lady i apparently saved fucked me on the spot. Based Geralt.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2013)

[youtube]0B4LBvqxhfg[/youtube]

Part 1 of 2 final boss fight, 20 min all together and this is from a playthrough when they've done the game loads of times before.

I was 7 when I did this boss, good old furstration.


----------



## Didi (Dec 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> I have to add another game to the list.
> 
> Guardian's Crusade.
> 
> I'll never forget that game, it was my favorite RPG as a kid.





Vae said:


> Did anyone other than me and Hady actually play Guardian's Crusade?
> 
> Final boss took like an hour, Hady can testify.



never heard of it lol
what platform?



Chausie said:


> Thanks didi! appreciated!



np



Lord Genome said:


> Super Mario Legend of the Seven Stars GOAT




Man I still need to play that, but I hear it's quite the gem, altho suffering from some aging issues



Darth said:


> was thinking of gauntlet legends for some reason.
> 
> lol don't mind me.



that name is like not even fucking close lol, how the hell did you mix that up



Lord Genome said:


> fucking hell Didi i dont remember the last time anyones brought up Baten Kaitos in a convo ever



I STILL HATE FUCKING BAMCO FOR NOT RELEASING BATEN KAITOS ORIGINS IN EUROPE. GODDAMN ASHOLES.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess I could emulate it one of these days tho cuz at least there's official english version cuz of na. 




BUT STILL. FUCK THOSE GUYS.


----------



## Darth (Dec 9, 2013)

nobody brought up Drakengard?

Sadness.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 9, 2013)

rofl i remember getting hyped for BK mainly cause of a nintendo power article hyping it to high heaven

i havent played it since it was released but i do remember liking the combat and twists but i think the overall story was kinda cliche. the voice actors were also fucking terrible rofl. I also might have went in with higher expectations for the graphics but i was elt down by them(character modles and in game world, backdrops were great). only remember a few of the music scores but i liked them

tales had a lot more replayability, lot more sidequests that were fun(fucking abbyssion oh god) and i dunno i just liked it more. TO EACH HIS OWN THO


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 9, 2013)

Didi said:


> Man I still need to play that, but I hear it's quite the gem, altho suffering from some aging issues


its pretty easy to find online to emulate it and considering its a super nintendo game i think it aged well


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2013)

Playstation 1, Didi.

Came out in 1998, it wasn't a very well known game but I loved it and so did Hady.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 9, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> its pretty easy to find online to emulate it and considering its a super nintendo game i think it aged well


aged better than final fantasy 7 did rofl


----------



## Guiness (Dec 9, 2013)

Golden sun da besto


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 9, 2013)

Didi if you play a Tales game stick with these

 Vesperia
tales of the abyss
Xillia(and xillia 2 when it comes out)


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 9, 2013)

golden sun is good 2

also PERSONA MY BABY


----------



## Didi (Dec 9, 2013)

4N said:


> Golden sun da besto



HOLY SHIT HOW DID I FORGET TO MENTION BASED GOLDEN MOTHERFUCKING SUN

GOAT GBA GAMES



BASED AS FUCK


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 9, 2013)

AND LEGEND OF DRAGOON

can we change the name of this thread to RPG discussion pls


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2013)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Didi (Dec 9, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> aged better than final fantasy 7 did rofl



all games from the snes/genesis era aged better than shit from ps1/n64 era tho


mostly because 2d 16bit doesn't look awkard at all and was really optimized at that time and used to it's full potential to make quite beautiful stuff

but the pseudo 3d shit that was just being used for the first time has just not aged at all cuz it was still new and in general 3d needs to look way better cuz it will always seem like a stab at reality thus needs to either resemble that or have really good art direction like cell shading or that kinda stuff


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 9, 2013)

vae i put you in charge of it

i know that didi

can i just get some pot shots in on FFVII GAWD


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 9, 2013)

SKYRIM VS FF X-2


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 9, 2013)

there is no better cooking manga than Yakitake Japan


----------



## αce (Dec 9, 2013)

>this convo


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2013)

>Talking about RPG games
>Wild OS appears
>Starts talking about cooking manga


----------



## Didi (Dec 9, 2013)

>FFX-2

laughingwhores.jpg



Lord Genome said:


> vae i put you in charge of it
> 
> i know that didi
> 
> can i just get some pot shots in on FFVII GAWD



sorry sorry lol


it's true tho that ff7 is like one of the worst aging games ever in terms of graphics

DOSE BLOCK MODELS

LIKE HOLY SHIT ARE THOSE ARMS/DAT HEAD/DAT TORSO FOR REAL AHAHAHA


there I compensated a bit


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 9, 2013)

ace there is no need to be afraid


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 9, 2013)

Didi said:


> >FFX-2
> 
> laughingwhores.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## αce (Dec 9, 2013)

i am
so very afraid
right now


well
ill just leave this here

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWqlpvLjMyM[/youtube]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 9, 2013)

i laughed out loud at aces reaction and the guy next to me look at me all quizzically


----------



## Didi (Dec 9, 2013)

αce said:


> i am
> so very afraid
> right now
> 
> ...



baced ace with a god tier song

i'll reciprocate with one of my own that I've recently taken a very giant liking to (ofc recently cuz it's only come out this year)

(watch/listen from 34s onwards, before that is filler)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEIVlYegHx8[/YOUTUBE]


so chill/somber/atmospheric/amazing


----------



## OS (Dec 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> >Talking about RPG games
> >Wild OS appears
> >Starts talking about cooking manga



Does it matter? Fuckin queer.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 9, 2013)

.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 9, 2013)

well that escalated quickly


----------



## OS (Dec 9, 2013)

Didi negged me. Now my gorgeous green is soiled by the blood of a fool.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 9, 2013)

αce said:


> i am
> so very afraid
> right now
> 
> ...



i've always liked  from that album, people don't tend to agree with me though, maybe it's actually really shit


----------



## Didi (Dec 9, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i've always liked  from that album, people don't tend to agree with me though, maybe it's actually really shit



that's a great song Chausie don't let anyone tell you differently


but most people when they hear it for the first time will just shrug it off as annoying noise that sounds like shit


I did that the first time I heard it lol


typically one of those songs that you really need to listen to a lot of times to grow on you and make you realize how great it is
at least for me lol and I know several others that had the same


You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Chausie again


----------



## Darth (Dec 9, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> aged better than final fantasy 7 did rofl


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2013)

I was going to neg OS.

But I accidentally repped him.

Such problems, much wow, very neg.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 9, 2013)

also just realized

who said tarragon is irrelevant support item now 

when u can play BASED FUCK VOLI SUPPORT

#allofmyyes #thishaspawtential #mastertacticianWAD


----------



## Darth (Dec 9, 2013)

Hail to the Thief was good but it's like their 4th best album at best. 

Pablo Honey, OK Computer, and Kid A still the best.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2013)

Was talking to Hady about sports.

Enter the subject of Hockey.

He didn't know there was a World Finals for Hockey.

Sweden won it 2013, we've been top 3/4 the past 15 years or so.

We're pretty good at Hockey.


----------



## OS (Dec 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> I was going to neg OS.
> 
> But I accidentally repped him.
> 
> Such problems, much wow, very neg.



And I got another rep too besides your. All is good. So eat shit.





And there is a world Hockey Finals? Damn. Too bad there is no NBA or Football finals besides the olympics. I'd like to see an American team whoop a foreign country.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 9, 2013)

Didi said:


> that's a great song Chausie don't let anyone tell you differently
> 
> 
> but most people when they hear it for the first time will just shrug it off as annoying noise that sounds like shit
> ...



i suppose you're right! i really like the start myself, sets the theme for the rest of the song, and the way it keeps going back there.

it's a dark place, and i don't think the lyrics would be nearly as effective without heavy, intruding sound like that

and thank you didi!

..and i get the same 'You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Didi again.' message


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 9, 2013)

feel like i should neg OS cuz he's so smug but i don't mind the guy and i think i only neg for like 1k

idk what i rep for

based volunteers?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> And I got another rep too besides your. All is good. So eat shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If only there was anything you could prove yourselves in.

Like Hockey, or Baseball.

Oh wait, you're outclassed in both of those


----------



## OS (Dec 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> If only there was anything you could prove yourselves in.
> 
> Like Hockey, or Baseball.
> 
> Oh wait, you're outclassed in both of those



Yeah, two sports that no one likes as much anymore. Especially hockey, lol. I think we take more pride in our soccer team than baseball.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2013)

Your football team will accomplish nothing.

The only sports you dominate at are the ones only you and shitty countries play


----------



## OS (Dec 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> Your football team will accomplish nothing.
> 
> The only sports you dominate at are the ones only you and shitty countries play




Basketball is a worldwide sport. Probably the best sport behind soccer and cricket. Football is ours because every other country is full of wimps.


----------



## Didi (Dec 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> Hail to the Thief was good but it's like their 4th best album at best.
> 
> Pablo Honey, OK Computer, and Kid A still the best.




hady pls

ok computer and kid A are debatable

but Pablo Honey? Nah, way too too standard grungy pop


though tbh I don't really like that style at all so I'm kinda biased

but just from a music making perspective there's also nothing innovative or special about that album, it's objectively the worst Radiohead album


OBJECTIVELY 



Vae said:


> Was talking to Hady about sports.
> 
> Enter the subject of Hockey.
> 
> ...



I was gonna say lol no wtf, but then I realized you were talking about Ice Hockey and not based Field Hockey



Which the Netherlands are fucking beast at
most succesful team in world cup history for women, and men's team also consistently good, loads of top 3 finishes for both
women atm reigning olympic champs I think, men just barely lost finals iirc so 2nd place sadly at last olympics for them


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Basketball is a worldwide sport. Probably the best sport behind soccer and cricket. Football is ours because every other country is full of wimps.



Basketball isn't that big in any country other than America.

It might be played world wide but it's not nearly as big anywhere outside America.

Pretty sure Hoceky is globally bigger than Basketball.


----------



## OS (Dec 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> Basketball isn't that big in any country other than America.
> 
> It might be played world wide but it's not nearly as big anywhere outside America.
> 
> Pretty sure Hoceky is globally bigger than Basketball.



What? Lol. Basketball is readily available anywhere. The best hockey teams come from the north which keeps it restricted.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 9, 2013)

DID I SERIOUSLY MISS THE RPG CONVO?

Fuck you all


----------



## αce (Dec 9, 2013)

basketball is huge in china and spain


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 9, 2013)

BEST SPOrT IS LOL DoE


----------



## OS (Dec 9, 2013)

If I am right Japan loves basketball too.

And China has orgasms over kobe bryant.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 9, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> DID I SERIOUSLY MISS THE RPG CONVO?
> 
> Fuck you all



HAHA, SUCKER!

now you have to make do with people arguing over worldwide v not worldwide sports!!



WAD said:


> BEST SPOrT IS LOL DoE



wad keeping us on topic


----------



## Didi (Dec 9, 2013)

man I'm agreeing with Vae way too much today


basketball is indeed not that big a deal at all on the global scale, don't overestimate. NBA is fairly popular worldwide, but there's barely any decent competition outside of murica. It's not in the top 3 played teamsports of a LOT of countries.
And this argument should be about playing not watching


Hell, baseball might be the underappreciated child back in murica, but it's way bigger than baskbetball on the global scale, loads of countries play that


golf is also ofc pretty big, and tennis, but ofc also shit like swimming and stuff, non-teamsports are harder to judge tho


I'd say (for teamsports)
football (BY FAR the largest), cricket? (iono, mostly because it's also so goddamn huge in india/pakistan), Ice hockey, Field Hockey (it's pretty fucking big too cuz while ice hockey is sick huge in the countries that it's popular, moreso than field hockey which usually plays second fiddle to football/cricket even in countries where it's really popular, it's still way bigger than ice hockey in countries with no regular ice) and something like Baseball prolly? are the biggest teamsports, not in any particular order aside from football, but I'm prolly forgetting something obvious lol


----------



## Maerala (Dec 9, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Basketball is a worldwide sport. Probably the best sport behind soccer and cricket. Football is ours because every other country is full of wimps.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> What? Lol. Basketball is readily available anywhere. The best hockey teams come from the north which keeps it restricted.



You act like you have to live in a cold country to be good at Hockey, which is retarded.


----------



## OS (Dec 9, 2013)

We need to Amuricanize the world.



> You act like you have to live in a cold country to be good at Hockey, which is retarded.



You don't but who's going to wanna play ice hockey more? Someone actually near ice or someone in the tropics where soccer is a more beloved sport.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2013)

Didi said:


> man I'm agreeing with Vae way too much today
> 
> 
> basketball is indeed not that big a deal at all on the global scale, don't overestimate. NBA is fairly popular worldwide, but there's barely any decent competition outside of murica. It's not in the top 3 played teamsports of a LOT of countries.
> ...



How big is Handball and Rugby on global scales?


----------



## Chausie (Dec 9, 2013)

Didi said:


> I'd say (for teamsports)
> football (BY FAR the largest), cricket? (iono, mostly because it's also so goddamn huge in india/pakistan), Ice hockey, Field Hockey (it's pretty fucking big too cuz while ice hockey is sick huge in the countries that it's popular, moreso than field hockey which usually plays second fiddle to football/cricket even in countries where it's really popular, it's still way bigger than ice hockey in countries with no regular ice) and something like Baseball prolly? are the biggest teamsports, not in any particular order aside from football, but I'm prolly forgetting something obvious lol



Cricket is just a commonwealth thing, i think. Seems to be mainly former british colonies that play it

Idk why rugby isn't mentioned by any of you guys as a worldwide sport

edit: i say rugby just as vae mentions it!

and rugby is massive. handball, though, i only heard about from the olympics. though i think it's big in some places


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> We need to Amuricanize the world.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't but who's going to wanna play ice hockey more? Someone actually near ice or someone in the tropics where soccer is a more beloved sport.



Football is a way bigger sport in every Scandinavian country, and we're quite north.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh well, I'll read all the responses after I wake up, time to sleep.


----------



## OS (Dec 9, 2013)

Ok who's gonna probably play and like hockey more. A place with ice or a place with no ice and the idea of cold weather hardly crosses ones mind?


----------



## Chausie (Dec 9, 2013)

these search terms really the most popular?

..just what happens in the rest of these forums


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 9, 2013)

also what ive gathered from this conversation

rest of the world doesn't even want to play sports Americans are good at or we came up with

lol

u fuckin puddles


----------



## Darth (Dec 9, 2013)

Didi said:


> hady pls
> 
> ok computer and kid A are debatable
> 
> ...



bullshit you're a biased friend and I don't trust you  The Bends was also better than Hail to the Thief IMO.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> bullshit you're a biased friend and I don't trust you  The Bends was also better than Hail to the Thief IMO.



oh, the bends was awesome! got memories from that from when i was younger, mothers boyfriend having it on repeat in the car on the way to london one weekend.

honestly, though, i don't think one album > another. they all have their positives in different ways, and are, imo, all good albums.


----------



## Didi (Dec 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> How big is Handball and Rugby on global scales?





Chausie said:


> Cricket is just a commonwealth thing, i think. Seems to be mainly former british colonies that play it
> 
> Idk why rugby isn't mentioned by any of you guys as a worldwide sport
> 
> ...



idk, handball is pretty big in the netherlands prolly top 5 maybe even top 3 but I thought it wasn't that big in the rest of the world, mite b wrong tho

and oh yeah I totally forgot about rugby lol, like I said, knew I would forget something obvious

that's definitely bigger than baseball, and prolly ice hockey and field hockey too

and then for a top 5 for dropping out of it, it comes down to ice hockey field hockey and baseball and I don't care enough to look it up so I'll just settle on the fact (my suspicion) that those are the 6 biggest teamsports



Darth said:


> bullshit you're a biased friend and I don't trust you  The Bends was also better than Hail to the Thief IMO.




Bends is cool (tho it's biggest cool feature is deluxe edition double cd cuz it has the Iron Lung EP which is sooooooo fuckn gud, but that was not on the original release)


but I like Hail to the Thief better


Bends is also kinda fluctuating in quality to me, but that's mostly because it most heavily features both radiohead styles together on 1 album, their early grunge vs their later progressive
some songs have the amazing kid A like style
others have the pablo honey style which I just don't like



but to each his own I guess


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 9, 2013)

The new Yasuo little story thing was neat

Also Metal Gear Rising is fucking amazing, I think it has my favorite soundtrack of all Metal Gear games now.

[youtube]oXRLoiD7G2k[/youtube]


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 9, 2013)

basketball is pretty big worldwide dunno what your taling about

china treats NBA players like gods, euroleague is supposedly big etc etc


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 9, 2013)

Well I suck ~ trying out Shaco and Twisted Fate. 


I hate doing bot games since they are easier and people don't take them seriously.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> Basketball isn't that big in any country other than America.
> 
> It might be played world wide but it's not nearly as big anywhere outside America.
> 
> *Pretty sure Hoceky is globally bigger than Basketball.*



no it's not lol, spoken like a true Scandinavian.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 9, 2013)

And yeah, America is at the top at most sports hence why the olympics is dominated by Americans despite the best athletes being involved in other sports. Then you have combat sports, extreme sports, tennis, golf. USA is pretty big on sports .



Original Sin said:


> And I got another rep too besides your. All is good. So eat shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is for basketball lol.


----------



## OS (Dec 9, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> And yeah, America is at the top at most sports hence why the olympics is dominated by Americans despite the best athletes being involved in other sports. Then you have combat sports, extreme sports, tennis, golf. USA is pretty big on sports .
> 
> 
> There is for basketball lol.



I mean globally.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 9, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I mean globally.



There....there is.


----------



## OS (Dec 9, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> There....there is.



I wouldn't call the NBA Finals global.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 9, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I wouldn't call the NBA Finals global.



I'm not sure how to make this anymore clear, there is an international tournament. They have the world games every year, and they have a world cup every 4 years lol. I am not talking about the NBA. 

There is such a thing called FIBA. You know, kinda like FIFA but for basketball ooo


----------



## Chausie (Dec 9, 2013)

tbh, i should kinda hope that the usa is at the top in the olympics, with the amount of money, time and people invested in it..

would be like the uk doing shit in rowing and cycling when they both get a fair amount of money invested in them.


----------



## OS (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh I see now. FIBA. eh. I don't think the players care for it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2013)

when u see it ull shit bricks


----------



## OS (Dec 10, 2013)

Is it the gold is = to your kda?


----------



## Chausie (Dec 10, 2013)

did the urgot go support in protest at lucian jungle, or was it lucian jungle in protest of urgot support?


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 10, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Oh I see now. FIBA. eh. I don't think the players care for it.



I'm sure American players don't, since it isn't viable in helping them buy Jordan's for their tons of illegitimate children. Or something like that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Is it the gold is = to your kda?



no but thats pretty cool too



Chausie said:


> did the urgot go support in protest at lucian jungle, or was it lucian jungle in protest of urgot support?



neither

they both volunteered those champions

with the same word being uttered

"trust"


----------



## Chausie (Dec 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> no but thats pretty cool too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, at least they had trust. who knows where they would be without trust.


----------



## Darth (Dec 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> when u see it ull shit bricks


and the wad on lee sin curse continues...


Original Sin said:


> Is it the gold is = to your kda?



lookin pretty deep for something pretty obvious


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2013)

actually i had 500 ping the whole game so that was probably my fault l0l if i didnt lag that bad the game result would look something like



instead

try again friends


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 10, 2013)

Very-reliably-statistics:




Though I'd say soccer is the most played sport in the world (how many people play it, how many pro-teams are there).

Even answers.com says it.. if that's not a proof, I can't help you any further.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 10, 2013)

Apparently the One Piece chapter is so epic, that the spoiler providers don't want to spoil it.

I want to be leaf


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 10, 2013)

Didi said:


> You have terrible taste in video games and should expand your horizons.
> 
> 
> Diablo 3 is absolutely terrible and quite possibly the worst game in it's genre.
> ...



No, I'm just not as harsh on video games as the rest of the world is.

I'll say more but I'll leave it on that.

edit: I'll say this: if Skyrim is so 'terrible', why is it one of the highest rated games of all time?


----------



## Morglay (Dec 10, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> edit: I'll say this: if Skyrim is so 'terrible', why is it one of the highest rated games of all time?



If Miley Cyrus isn't one of the greatest singers of all time, why is she so popular? See what I did there, popularity has not effect on the quality. Just because something is popular doesn't mean its good. Look at the actual product, not at how many people use it.


----------



## Darth (Dec 10, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> edit: I'll say this: if Skyrim is so 'terrible', why is it one of the highest rated games of all time?



because sheep. 

I blame New Zealand.


----------



## Darth (Dec 10, 2013)

hotshot need to calm the fuck down.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 10, 2013)

Morglay said:


> If Miley Cyrus isn't one of the greatest singers of all time, why is she so popular? See what I did there, popularity has not effect on the quality. Just because something is popular doesn't mean its good. Look at the actual product, not at how many people use it.



Rating has nothing to do with popularity, it's a measure of how good critics think it is. o.o

your point is valid, however if something is very popular, it's usually because it's very good in the first place.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> hotshot need to calm the fuck down.



I was watching xpecial stream when that was happening. Hotshot's team was winning pretty hard but they weren't grouping and kinda just threw it. It happens in solo que but so far in a lot of pro players' streams, I rarely see any trolling or fucking around. I do see it sometimes but tbh, when it's 4-20 or 4-22 ppl start fucking around and throws start to happen.

He's really just upset that he lost the game and wanted something to blame.

And judging from his build, I'm pretty sure he was fucking around too because he had a huge lead...


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

Skyrim is overrated because a bunch of people who has never played a good RPG played it and then rated it.


----------



## Xin (Dec 10, 2013)

Tell ma a good RPG, Vaeny honey. 

I'm searching.


----------



## Treerone (Dec 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> hotshot need to calm the fuck down.


HS's response. CLG members also have to be challenger or they get penalized now.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

Xin said:


> Tell ma a good RPG, Vaeny honey.
> 
> I'm searching.



We listed a shit ton of good RPGs just 3-4 pages ago


----------



## Didi (Dec 10, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> No, I'm just not as harsh on video games as the rest of the world is.
> 
> I'll say more but I'll leave it on that.
> 
> edit: I'll say this: if Skyrim is so 'terrible', why is it one of the highest rated games of all time?




If not being harsh on games makes you enjoy skyrim, good for you! I could see how it's a fun entry level game because of it's extreme shallowness.


However, like I said, expand your horizons. Because Skyrim is nowhere near being the best rpg there is.


The rating argument is flawed as fuck. The videogame journalists atm all suck major ass. IGN gives everything a 10 and is heavily bought by triple a producers, essentially just becoming a marketing tool.
There are pretty much no critics left in the journalism, merely marketers. It shouldn't be trusted.


also: shit like Gone Homo receiving awards because erh ahm gee so progressive. fuck off it's not even a game you cunts





But yeah, like I said, I'm not telling you to not enjoy Skyrim, by all means go ahead. Just, if you think you like rpg's, play some more stuff too.

*Spoiler*: __ 



but please don't become one of those kids that then completely sucks at and then shits all over a different rpg because it's too hard for him and he can't understand the interface or something and has to be spoonfed everything (hurrduur where i go where is quest marker) and then complains on the internet about it sucking, just because he's bad at it because he has no patience/skill because he's used to a game being easy as shit, spoonfeeding you everything and having no depth at all aka skyrim


----------



## Morglay (Dec 10, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> your point is valid, however if something is very popular, it's usually because it's very good in the first place.



This sounds like it makes sense, yet it is such a vague and sweeping that it is bordering on fallacious.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

RPGs these games are mainly bad because they're not a challenge in any shape or form.

They're usually way too simple and easy, then they add some stupid mode that makes everything 1 shot you as a ''difficulty increase''

Real difficulty isn't dying from 1 hit, it's hard fights, puzzles and figuring the game out.

A perfect example of a modern day shit RPG is Dragon's Age Origins, it tried to be a strategic game where you had to pause and think about the fight and what to do, kind of like Baldur's Gate.

Did they succeed? Hell no, I finished that game without pausing a single time and just chugging pots.
Skyrim was the same, I just killed everything with no effort, quest markers everywhere showing me where to go so I don't have to actually explore anything and try to figure out where I'm going based on directions.

Then of course, there's the ''hidden'' Dark Brotherhood in Skyrim, they fucking invite you? Lol, it was actually hard to find in previous Elder Scrolls games.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 10, 2013)

The One Piece Chapter isn't out yet, but the raws are. Oda is just on a whole other level....


----------



## Chausie (Dec 10, 2013)

i swear, it's people who insist on going mid who do the worst.

just had a kassadin who was 'omg so excited' about getting kassadin, was never in lane, roamed constantly, dying each time. spammed 'sorry' in chat as though that made us like him 

and just got another who is insisting on mid, even though he is last pick, so we got no one bot lane with me i think


----------



## αce (Dec 10, 2013)

inb4 na apologists bash hotshot
oh wait, kyles already on that


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> hotshot need to calm the fuck down.



timothy

op as fuck



αce said:


> inb4 na apologists bash hotshot
> oh wait, kyles already on that



l0l

also

the answer to the riddle

our team had more team kills than team assists

i have never seen that shit before


----------



## Cronos (Dec 10, 2013)

hotshot is right


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2013)

> [?]HotshotGG 560 points 3 hours ago*
> I expected this to pop onto Reddit because my last tweet was posted here but I'll drop my two cents. Here's a link to the second tweet I made regarding the matter. .
> I'll admit the comment spawned off a game I played that involved primarily a caitlyn but also another LCS player goofing around. Now this is not all in the heat of the moment irrational behavior if you actually check my comment history, you'll see about 10 comments in the span of 2 years addressing my frustration with solo queue. Here's the latest one, including tweets from Scarra.
> .
> ...



like honestly ive never had more respect for the guy


----------



## Didi (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah hotshot is right


----------



## Treerone (Dec 10, 2013)

Is it me or are TSM twitch chats the most cancerous?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2013)

well tsm's following has always been an immature "San Dimas Football rules" akin to frat boy mentality chanting their initials anytime they do something remotely beneficial in a game even when it is the only positive thing they accomplish


----------



## Darth (Dec 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> well tsm's following has always been an immature "San Dimas Football rules" akin to frat boy mentality chanting their initials anytime they do something remotely beneficial in a game even when it is the only positive thing they accomplish



It's fun you blasphemous heathen.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2013)

so is playing with toys 
until u grow up


----------



## Chausie (Dec 10, 2013)

have the ninja cats been in this manga since their first appearance ages ago?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2013)

today i have decided im gonna hit challenger in s4
don't care if im gonna be able to maybe 1 or 2 games a day max
that's including nakama games
gonna be working two full time jobs soon
gonna be alone paying the expenses of and managing the duties of living in a 3/2 house
still need to put myself above everything else so i can't stop working out for my physical health either
but i have the advantage of not having a social life
nor any desire to attain one
i might not be good enough to get to that level right now but i feel like im close and getting leaps and bounds better by the day
naysayers and doubters will just encourage me that much more to prove them wrong so bring it on vae
no more half-measures
prob will be forced to get a new comp l0l


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 10, 2013)

Hotshot is right but the reason he's saying that is because of a game he lost due to throws. They had a huge lead and he just got upset when xpecial's team came back. (Timothy was dcing a few times but he finally came back). 

Also Vae and Didi pretty much said everything that is about RPGs. Skyrim is good and all (I wouldn't consider it best RPG either) but the RPGs they mentioned previously outclassed Skyrim way more. If you try out those games, you'll see why. I remember spending hours and hours on these games with a LOT of frustrations but when you win against that fucking boss or you go through a dungeon you spend so much time on, the reward is SO much greater. 

Nowadays, I have yet to find a good RPG. Also Didi, I actually bought that stupid game because it was on sale on Steam. It was not worth 10 dollars, .... It was definitely not worth 20. Sigh. I finished that game in an hour and the reasons why they (the parents and the sister) left home is stupid. -_-


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> so is playing with toys
> until u grow up



youve lost your youth


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

So I just realized the japanese voice actor for Krillin is the same one that does Monkey D. Luffy.

That's pretty cool.


----------



## Treerone (Dec 10, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Hotshot is right but the reason he's saying that is because of a game he lost due to throws. They had a huge lead and he just got upset when xpecial's team came back. (Timothy was dcing a few times but he finally came back).
> 
> Also Vae and Didi pretty much said everything that is about RPGs. Skyrim is good and all (I wouldn't consider it best RPG either) but the RPGs they mentioned previously outclassed Skyrim way more. If you try out those games, you'll see why. I remember spending hours and hours on these games with a LOT of frustrations but when you win against that fucking boss or you go through a dungeon you spend so much time on, the reward is SO much greater.
> 
> Nowadays, I have yet to find a good RPG. Also Didi, I actually bought that stupid game because it was on sale on Steam. It was not worth 10 dollars, .... It was definitely not worth 20. Sigh. I finished that game in an hour and the reasons why they (the parents and the sister) left home is stupid. -_-



Hotshot has been saying there is no talent for a while now.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

You'll never hit Challenger, you pathetic shitter, you can't even hit Diamond 

Encouraged now?


----------



## Sansa (Dec 10, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8XCjxmXAm0[/youtube]

kingtricklaugh.mp3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> youve lost your youth



<26
<still playing vidya games
<still constantly makes your mom/YOU'RE A jokes
<maito gai tier



Vae said:


> So I just realized the japanese voice actor for Krillin is the same one that does Monkey D. Luffy.
> 
> That's pretty cool.



English dub krillin also does English dub Usopp
l0l English dubs


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> You'll never hit Challenger, you pathetic shitter, you can't even hit Diamond
> 
> Encouraged now?


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> <26
> <still playing vidya games
> <still constantly makes your mom/YOU'RE A jokes
> <maito gai tier



If you tell me you dont enjoy playing with LEGO anymore
Even though they are expensive as fuck

But if you tell me they arent enjoyable anymore
I dont give a darn about vidya games


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 10, 2013)

Treerone said:


> Hotshot has been saying there is no talent for a while now.



Sure, I agree with him a little bit. But this time he's only saying it because he lost due to throws and having the Vulcun throwbargains on his team, it was to be expected.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2013)

never liked Legos
ive always had poor construction abilities
u should have seen me in arts and crafts classes
think i was the responsible for one teachers suicide


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

I got your back forever and always, WAD.

In every way possible


----------



## Infamy (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm gonna try to hit challenger in s4. Should be ez


----------



## Sansa (Dec 10, 2013)

Then you can coach me to Plat.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 10, 2013)

Imma aim for Diamond 1

I feel like if i get out of this slump ill get through D5-D2 without too many troubles


----------



## Infamy (Dec 10, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Imma aim for Diamond 1
> 
> I feel like if i get out of this slump ill get through D5-D2 without too many troubles



what are you right now? plat 1?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm going to try and get Diamond.

But I'll probably stop caring half way there and quit playing ranked.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 10, 2013)

Infamy said:


> what are you right now? plat 1?



I am awesome, you?

I am D5
I got from unranked to Diamond 5 in 1 season so i am hoping i could do this


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 10, 2013)

im aiming for bronze

believe in me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> I got your back forever and always, WAD.
> 
> In every way possible



oh baby
ill never barrier your buckshot



Infamy said:


> I'm gonna try to hit challenger in s4. Should be ez





Jiyeon said:


> Then you can coach me to Plat.





Gogeta said:


> Imma aim for Diamond 1
> 
> I feel like if i get out of this slump ill get through D5-D2 without too many troubles





Vae said:


> I'm going to try and get Diamond.
> 
> But I'll probably stop caring half way there and quit playing ranked.



i am quite the inspiration
ill hold u all accountable to help u accomplish ur goals
gl but most importantly
hf



Lord Genome said:


> im aiming for bronze
> 
> believe in me



rofl

i do

decay op

then ull never hear other people in normals asking me how heavy silver trash is


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2013)

i did like how i cornered her "ima tryhard now" comment

"but aren't u already ur playing Annie in normals"

she was perhaps saltier than adrian

12 - never forget


----------



## Morglay (Dec 10, 2013)

My skills will land me in Bronze eventually. Lost all motivation.


----------



## αce (Dec 10, 2013)

> So I just realized the japanese voice actor for Krillin is the same one that does Monkey D. Luffy.
> 
> That's pretty cool.



that's...actually pretty cool


----------



## αce (Dec 10, 2013)

also *based motherfucking oda* once again showing everyone else how to write a shounen


----------



## Juri (Dec 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> today i have decided im gonna hit challenger in s4
> don't care if im gonna be able to maybe 1 or 2 games a day max
> that's including nakama games
> gonna be working two full time jobs soon
> ...



I believe in waddles 



Lord Genome said:


> im aiming for bronze
> 
> believe in me



more people should try to be like this man here


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2013)

too bad u missed the lee sin games after that tragic lag one ace
im fairly sure
dandy has nothing on me at this point
except a career


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2013)

also any time three days grace comes up on my pandora radio app
i want to punch a baby right in the dick
how could a group come off so angst-ridden and have every song sound the same
this coming from me btw


----------



## αce (Dec 10, 2013)

three days grace
is almost as bad
as blink 182


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2013)

[YouTube]yksVIuuWXVY[/YouTube]

it's scary to be reminded
that this champ still exists


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2013)

[YouTube]7A0ucbAuOas[/YouTube]

balanced


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

I've been saying I'm getting Diamond in Season 4 for like, half of season 3.

Insipred my ass


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

Wait is the OP chapter out, Ace?


----------



## Infamy (Dec 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> [YouTube]yksVIuuWXVY[/YouTube]
> 
> it's scary to be reminded
> that this champ still exists



what a god


----------



## Cronos (Dec 10, 2013)

wad, u go girl


----------



## αce (Dec 10, 2013)

> Wait is the OP chapter out, Ace?



no but genome told me what happens
oda
is the based


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

Man, everyone keep saying this chapter is amazing.

I WANT MY FUCKING CHAPTER ALREADY, TRANSLATORS.


----------



## αce (Dec 10, 2013)

if kishi is as based as oda is then madara will kill bee, get the 8 tails and then somehow end minato and grab his half of the nine tails


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2013)

hotshotgg bitching again? no matter if he has a couple points about NA solo que, one cannot deny the fact he is only doing so because he lost a fcking game due to a throw (or a couple, it doesn't matter) 

you need to adapt a certain attitude when you play solo que, everybody knows that. and HSGG attitude just sucks ass tbh. and i've read a shit ton of stories about him trolling back when he was a pro player and i still hear things about him being BM as fuck from some high elo streamers. Just the other night Nightblue3 (number 3 in challenger if you ignore WT multiple accounts)  fcking put him on ignore because of it.

HSGG needs to realize he is a huge part of where LoL is today. He needs to work on his presentation and how he says things. Lashing out on an entire region because you lost a bloody game is so immature and it just looks bad. 

And the thing thats most ironic about it is that pro teams like Curse and CLG actually perpetuated this behavior that solo que didn't matter (just months ago Doublelift said solo que was bad to practice your individual skills) Elementz back when he was on Crs, acting so smug used to say he would only fck around in solo que because he would practice in scrims all day.

Like the pros started the troll fest that is solo que. When you have players at the top of food chain actually saying shit like solo que doesn't mmatter, who would want to fcking try in the first place? Too bad for HSGG, he is eating his own words right now. 

However, how was it that KR/EUW found their players? through motherfcking solo que. They respect solo que alot. Nrated didn't like to solo que much? got benched. Simple.

NA pros only have their dumb egos to blame, thinking they were too good to tryhard in solo que. smh. 

It doesn't matter if HSGG is right or not this point in time, the fact of the matter is that the pros are the ones that have to set the example and adjust their attitude in solo que. When that happens, other high elo players will begin to mirror this. you can never get rid of the trolls (its the internet, deal with it) but at the very least you can begin to look at the pond and see its become a little clearer now. 

I also thought it was hilarious when Edward replied to HSGG's tweet saying he doesn't even solo que in the regions so why would he make such a comment.

And in that entire reddit HSGG crying as usual thread, this is prolly the best post. Well presented and considering NA's history, i think this guy hit the nail right on the head.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Hotshot is having selective memory here with this comment on wanting soloque to matter.
> 
> The main problem with NA (and it's less of a problem with EU, because they got a huge surge of younger talent in season 2) Is that after season 1 worlds, where the majority of the best teams were in NA (despite Fnatic winning) the pro players of NA and the well known EU teams decided that scrimming>>>>>soloque for getting your team and skills better.
> 
> ...







and like most of it is common sense. solo que got you to where you are now (a professional gamer). why would that change once you get there? its so retarded.


----------



## αce (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Chausie (Dec 10, 2013)

this tuesday seems to have the same level of cunts in games as you get on weekends


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2013)

> if we have solid and varying top laners



instantly discredited


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

So you basically just spoiled that someone dies in the next chapter of OP.

Thanks Ace.


----------



## αce (Dec 10, 2013)

uh not sure how you got that conclusion but okay
i was just saying in general that kishi should go that way with madara


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

You said if he wants to be like Oda he should basically manage to kill people.

Meaning someone must have died in the new OP chapter.

Is that not a logical conclusion?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2013)

i didnt reach that conclusion myself u basically spoiled me
Thanks Vae.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

If I get spoiled, everyone must be spoiled.


----------



## αce (Dec 10, 2013)

> You said if he wants to be like Oda he should basically manage to kill people.
> 
> Meaning someone must have died in the new OP chapter.
> 
> Is that not a logical conclusion?



you read way to far into that


----------



## Chausie (Dec 10, 2013)

gg vae, scumbag spoiler


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2013)

αce said:


> you read way to far into that



Actually I came to the same conclysion as well


----------



## αce (Dec 10, 2013)

you guys are going to lauigh when this chapter is out


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

I sure hope so.


----------



## αce (Dec 10, 2013)

this arc is reaching water 7 level


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2013)

>oda killing people

speaks volumes

of your

intuitive abilities


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2013)

i mean what the pell are u thinking


----------



## Didi (Dec 10, 2013)

lol, pell



still best tanking feat in the manga yup yup


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> i mean what the pell are u thinking



Good one, actually made me laugh.

Oda killing people isn't that weird though, huge characters have died.

Obviously nobody in the crew is going to die, that's usually the case, but major characters have died unlike some series.


----------



## αce (Dec 10, 2013)

pell is secretly roger


----------



## αce (Dec 10, 2013)

> Obviously nobody in the crew is going to die, that's usually the case, but major characters have died unlike some series.



the manga kind of implied that luffy is going to die by the end
in many different ways

don't make me write an essay on this
because i actually wont


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2013)

there have been some hilarious out there that's for sure
my favorite one is going merry was someone who ate the boat boat fruit


----------



## αce (Dec 10, 2013)

> my favorite one is going merry was someone who ate the boat boat fruit



i just spit water all over my floor


----------



## OS (Dec 10, 2013)

If no one dies then it can be assumed that law pulls some G shit or Dflamingo does.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm not going to argue about Luffy dying at the end, I can see that too.

But he's not going to lose his crew while the manga is on going, he's going to be like Roger, become Pirate King then die.


----------



## OS (Dec 10, 2013)

We all die in the end


----------



## αce (Dec 10, 2013)

agreed
although if someone like chopper or usopp sacrificed themselves to save the crew in a hopeless situation i would deem one piece the greatest manga there ever was


----------



## OS (Dec 10, 2013)

αce said:


> agreed
> although if someone like chopper or usopp sacrificed themselves to save the crew in a hopeless situation i would deem one piece the greatest manga there ever was



Isn't that like every shounen manga ever?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2013)

i predicted for a while it'll be Usopp
it just seems something that would be labeled the most courageous thing someone has ever done which considering his cowardly origins...
he has slowly been making every tall tale of his a reality starting with the based giant goldfish
all he needs is the future PK to spread the stories of the bravest warrior of the sea for him


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Isn't that like every shounen manga ever?



but they don't have an usopp or chopper doe doe


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

I dunno, if they sacrificed themselves it would be really clich?.

I'd prefer if they maybe tried to sacrifice themselves but survived.

PELL STYLE.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2013)

still laugh hard as to how pell got offended when he saw his own grave
"how can they assume i died"
um, maybe because u survived a nuclear blast
and then didn't even check in with ur homeys u dumb pidgeon


----------



## OS (Dec 10, 2013)

4N said:


> but they don't have an usopp or chopper doe doe



You're right. No one sucks that bad.






Just spoiled myself.

Just gotta say









































































'























































































































HA


and as far as that goes it is a tad overrated.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 10, 2013)

twitch support in low plat
not as troll as anivia support
and dat ap hecarim tho


----------



## Xin (Dec 10, 2013)

You still playing nim? 

Would be in for a few games.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 10, 2013)

Infamy said:


> twitch support in low plat
> not as troll as anivia support
> and dat ap hecarim tho



Do you have a replay

would love to see the AP Pony


----------



## Infamy (Dec 10, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Do you have a replay
> 
> would love to see the AP Pony



Nope I don't ):
Maybe I should start using lolreplay?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2013)

are u sure it was twitch support

cuz like

u got more CS than da ashe


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2013)

ap hecarim probably in theory works the same way ap shyvana does

but ap shyvana is way better as i proved


----------



## Infamy (Dec 10, 2013)

Well I was last pick and support was the only role left, but I felt like playing Twitch cause why not.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 10, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaE03Cah_X0[/youtube]

No scope 720 blaze it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> ap hecarim probably in theory works the same way ap shyvana does
> 
> but ap shyvana is way better as i proved



Hecarim has 350 + 1.0 AP scaling on Ult
Shyv has 425 + 0.7


Hecarim has 240 + 0.8 AP Scaling on W
Shyv has 220 + 0.6 AP on her E


PLUS HEC BETTER GANKS
AP HEC > AP SHYV


----------



## Infamy (Dec 10, 2013)

Well that AP Hecarim wasn't jungling he was mid lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2013)

But Lich Bane on her Q.
Rekt.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 10, 2013)

Captain Jack isn't a Blaze player anymore?

Who is emperor?


----------



## αce (Dec 10, 2013)

one piece is out


----------



## Sansa (Dec 10, 2013)

Fuck one piece.

Explain what happened to Cpt. Jack.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 10, 2013)

so after a long hiatus, i decided to pick up ranked because I'm bored of waiting for season 4 and I like seeing my rank go up.

I got to a promo series for silver, and i dun goof'dddddddd.

I was 1-2 in my promo series, but this game me and my team was just dominating. We were chasing them all the way to their exposed inhib, prepping for a 5 vs 5 fight that we were bound to win. Then we were finally about to duel and I noticed Maokai was going to split top inhib turret. I back pinged, but it was too late and my team initiated. Lost the fight, gave up a ton of gold and map control. Of course Maokai didnt get the bloody turret because he's an AP D:

Next team fight we had baron and team just got caught when I was clearing top. They just pushed for the win after. 

D:


----------



## Sansa (Dec 10, 2013)

Who is Daydream?

Where did Helios go?

What happened to my mighty Blaze


----------



## αce (Dec 10, 2013)

> Fuck one piece.
> 
> Explain what happened to Cpt. Jack.



near unrivaled late game+positioning+reaction time did not make up for his horrendous laning phase
and so they swapped him out

ambition almost got swapped out too but then he showed why he's the second best mid in korea in the past few months


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

Lich Bane on Hecarim Q.

Rekt.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 10, 2013)

Ace after kyle read the chapter


this is what he said

[6:09] : i am confused
there is no way
ace is alive

.......................................


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2013)

if ambition is 2nd, who is 1st? ryu?


----------



## Nim (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for the games today  good night


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> Ace after kyle read the chapter
> 
> 
> this is what he said
> ...



yeah dude, i drew a total blank

couldn't remember that dude for shit til you said his name

then iwas like OHSNAP


----------



## αce (Dec 10, 2013)

> Ace after kyle read the chapter
> 
> 
> this is what he said
> ...




kyle go kill yourself
i mean it





> if ambition is 2nd, who is 1st? ryu?



nice troll
faker is best mid world


----------



## Sansa (Dec 10, 2013)

Lol, I still remember Faker making Ryu look like a little bitch.

In regards to Cpt. Jack, I still remember that game on Ezreal where he was just shitting on the other team completely.
I'm sad to see him get benched.

Swap out Ambition?
Just lol at that decision.

Next thing they're gonna wanna bench Flame-hyung.

What happened to Helios?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2013)

αce said:


> kyle go kill yourself
> i mean it
> 
> 
> ...



but if i kill myself, who will live???? 

and faker is not the best. i believe in ryu-nim. faker is just a phony.

ryu da besto


----------



## αce (Dec 10, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP5Vpv-phb4[/youtube]


you make this too easy


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH THIS ONE PIECE CHAPTER.

I KNEW IT ALL ALOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG.

MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD.


----------



## αce (Dec 10, 2013)

best part was koala


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2013)

NA lcs will be showing during the weekends

much love riot <3


----------



## Sansa (Dec 10, 2013)

That Zed play is something only Faker is capable of doing.

He was making split second decisions and his reaction time was impeccable.

No one is fucking with Faker.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

FUCKING ODA.

I KNEW IT ALL ALONG, TOTALLY KNEW IT.

ODA IS GOD.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2013)

αce said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP5Vpv-phb4[/youtube]
> 
> 
> you make this too easy



all part of ryu's calculations

you see, ryu just wants to create more hype so he let the little seed that is faker bloom into a big flower, only to pluck him when he is truly ripe, thus to create even more hype for himself and show that he is the one and true, strongest of them all, mid laner of all time! 

in ryu i trust


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> That Zed play is something only Faker is capable of doing.
> 
> He was making split second decisions and his reaction time was impeccable.
> 
> No one is fucking with Faker.



Uh no, other top tier players can make plays like that too.

Faker is without a doubt the best mid in the world, probably even the best player.

But saying no one else can do that? You're blinded by your fanboyism for him.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 10, 2013)

No one is going to make a play in that fashion.

Faker > Universe


----------



## Sansa (Dec 10, 2013)

Is Emperor better than Cpt. Jack?


----------



## αce (Dec 10, 2013)

best part of this chapter is the fact that sabo took luffy's clothes and is about kick burgess' ass into the ground in the tournament
can't wait


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

Sigh, Jiyeon thinking Faker is the only person who can make plays like that, why am I not surprised 

Maybe he's the only person who makes plays like that every game, but it sure as hell isn't uncommon in top tier players either, he's just way more consistent.


*Spoiler*: __ 



EDIT: Inb4 Burgess wrecks Sabo.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes, it is.
I don't know how to do it but google should help.

And I know you love Koreans, so do I and I believe they're still quite a bit ahead of other regions.

Doesn't mean I make stupid claims though


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2013)

oh wow

ryu such a deep person. what a very thoughtful expression *insert twitchcumfacehere*


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 10, 2013)

Syndra sounds pretty cool in Korean. Vi sounds hilarious though.

Also, dat OP chapter.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2013)

sorry Gogeta
and that is why i cannot use Skype and play
once my comp does crash
it doesn't stop for like an hour


----------



## Didi (Dec 10, 2013)

wow thanks for spoiling me assholes


ffs I told you guys before


at least wait till thursday or something before posting one piece spoilers
(cuz MS scans usually come out on wednesday and the quality on other sites is just way too horrendous)

fuck you


----------



## Morglay (Dec 10, 2013)

Related to the OP chapter, although not sure if it needs a spoiler:
*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought there was going to be more drama around the return. (Not saying it wasn't good, it was awesome.) I just felt like it could've been a bigger deal.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> sorry Gogeta
> and that is why i cannot use Skype and play
> once my comp does crash
> it doesn't stop for like an hour



Welp

Guess no skype when doing ranked
That sucked cause i was doing so well too

Like 300 Q stacks at 16 minutes and 2 kills too

welpwelpwlepwelpwle


Also
@Jiyeon

(i'll quote)



> Go to Computer->Local Disk-> Riot Games -> League of Legends-> RADS-> System->Locale
> 
> Open locale.cfg with notepad, change en_us to ko_kr and save. This works for any language of the other servers. Just find the code for the language and replace en_us with it


----------



## Didi (Dec 10, 2013)

Especially since this is not a thread about one piece, it's about LoL. I should expect spoilers when I enter the OP telegrams, not when I go in here, that's dumb. Have some decency, be nice, et cetera. It's a small thing I ask.


----------



## αce (Dec 10, 2013)

oh damn sorry didi


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 10, 2013)

to be fair this early in the week spoilers are usually scumbag moves

like its not hard to talk about the chapter without mentioning specifics(even my quote of kyle didnt have spoilers)


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

Uh yes it did, it had pretty fucking obvious spoilers if you can put 1+1 together.


----------



## Didi (Dec 10, 2013)

thanks ace 
Still a great chapter I guess but now the reveal was way less epic for me and I'll never get to experience that moment again
woe is me


oh well I'll live




Vae said:


> Doesn't decree me shit, don't browse forums and expect to not get spoiled, especially when you know we talk about that shit when it comes out.
> 
> We do it EVERY fucking week.



see below



Didi said:


> Especially since this is not a thread about one piece, it's about LoL. I should expect spoilers when I enter the OP telegrams, not when I go in here, that's dumb. Have some decency, be nice, et cetera. It's a small thing I ask.



Yeah I know we tend to talk about OP here, and I've asked it before. Is it such a big deal for you to either not talk about it for 2 days or at the very least use spoiler tags? Is that really that fucking inconvenient for you, to put some of your text between some tags? Really?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

Bitch I didn't even spoil anything until it was already spoiled by Ace and James, so get out of here.

My posts were spoiler free initially.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> Uh yes it did, it had pretty fucking obvious spoilers if you can put 1+1 together.



wat no it wasnt

if that qote was the only thing you saw youd have no idea what the context was

pls


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> wat no it wasnt
> 
> if that qote was the only thing you saw youd have no idea what the context was
> 
> pls



Guess you're one of those people who think 1+1 = 3


----------



## Didi (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah but you're the one defending it


Ofc that applies to anyone


But you're the only one saying it's impossible to not talk about OP here as soon as it comes out without spoiling others and I'll just have to deal with it


So that's why I'm attacking you

The post that spoiled me was indeed ace's post, tho James' + 4n's reply (w/o 4n's reply it was a bit more vague) would've given it away to me first but I just read Ace's sooner cuz it was at the top of the last page at that moment


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

I agree that they need to spoiler tag, but coming in here not expecting spoilers when it has happened every week for the past few months is a bit stupid.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 10, 2013)

i have no idea how youd get the chapters reveal from that post but ok rofl

id think there would have been a flashback and kyle was being dumb or smthn


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm pretty sure after everyone has said this chapter is huge and amazing, him going 
*Spoiler*: __ 



''there's no way Ace is alive'' equals Sabo is alive and Kyle is dumb.




Spoiler tagging for other people who might not have read, you guys should edit your posts.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 10, 2013)

Now I have English and Korean league clients on my computer :33


----------



## αce (Dec 10, 2013)

> Guess you're one of those people who think 1+1 = 3



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lstDdzedgcE[/youtube]


----------



## Sansa (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you btw, Gogeta-kun.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 10, 2013)

Also waddles if you do get on skype write to me



Jiyeon said:


> Thank you btw, Gogeta-kun.



NP


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2013)

Considering it's against the rules to discuss new chapter content outside the Telegrams for any of the 'HST' his request is not unreasonable


----------



## Didi (Dec 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> I agree that they need to spoiler tag, but coming in here not expecting spoilers when it has happened every week for the past few months is a bit stupid.



Well usually you guys tend to talk around what has happened in the chapters, just saying stuff like it's amazing etc, nothing specific

But so it's agreed

from now on


use spoiler tags till friday if you really want to get into discussing specific stuff from OP/bleach/nardo



Lord Genome said:


> i have no idea how youd get the chapters reveal from that post but ok rofl
> 
> id think there would have been a flashback and kyle was being dumb or smthn



with 4n's reply it becomes quite clear that there's some other dude (and prolly close to luffy cuz he thought of ace) that's been long thought dead but isn't 


aka easy conclusion to sabo


with just your post I agree, that's too vague to guess


----------



## Sansa (Dec 10, 2013)

@Gogeta
So my client is supposed to be in Korean now right?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

[youtube]ECUbuBrbP1g[/youtube]

First Godzilla trailer for 2014 is out.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 10, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> @Gogeta
> So my client is supposed to be in Korean now right?



Yes, everything is in Korean, champion names, voices, announcer voices

You are still on NA but everything is switched to Korean
Only issue i've had is searching through champs in draft

Oh and reporting.
But otherwise its all fine.


However to answer your question more directly, yes, and it's intentional.
Far as i know when i found out this way to change the client it was said that with the new patch (then it was 3.12 i think?) that it was impossible for only the Champion voices to be changed, or at least the mod that made such things possible was unable to do so because of changes to the client

Not sure if it changed but far as i can tell if you want Korean champion voices youll have to deal with Korean text


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2013)

hey, blame james not me

i wasn't the one who posted the convo here.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 10, 2013)

normally i don't make a big deal being spoiled, but seriously, fuck you guys


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey man I told them to go back and edit their posts, seems like they didn't.

At least I edited mine to have a spoiler tag.


----------



## αce (Dec 10, 2013)

> normally i don't make a big deal being spoiled, but seriously, fuck you guys



doge.jpg x 5


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2013)

meanwhile two days in a row i make my lane opponent rage quit
on NA btw


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 10, 2013)

Well I don't care if I'm being spoiled. It makes the manga more interesting for me (since I have yet to catch up) and I'm going to read it all in one go.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Burgess kills Sabo in the same arc he was re-introduced.
Maximum Luffy rage.

OP universe explodes




Calling it.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 10, 2013)

[youtube]_8MMU7MaKkk[/youtube]


----------



## αce (Dec 10, 2013)

well
at least i was right
oda is the based god


----------



## Infamy (Dec 10, 2013)

I hate when people feed 0-9 before 20 minutes then refuse to surrender and just waste everyone's time


----------



## αce (Dec 10, 2013)

> I hate when people feed 0-9 before 20 minutes then refuse to surrender and just waste everyone's time



THANKKKKK YOUUUUU


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 10, 2013)

WELP ITS CONFIRMED

Wicked/Tabzz/Froggen/Kazmitch/Shook as the new team.


----------



## αce (Dec 10, 2013)

sounds like
another team

that will always be behind fnatic and gambit


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

Will Alliance manage to dominate LoL like they do in Dota 2?

PROBABLY NOT BECAUSE IT'S NOT AN ALL SWEDISH TEAM.

Sweden dominates CS and Dota, Korea dominates LoL and SC2.

The eSport tyrant countries


----------



## Sansa (Dec 10, 2013)

Jizzing myself at Ahri's Korean voice


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2013)

idk feels like alliance and eg.na members when they were clg.eu were just a better team altogether without these other randies


----------



## Sansa (Dec 10, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZJhCyNKQOQ[/youtube]
/faint

In other news, I'm about to be Ezreal mid against Diana.

What a bad day to try Ezreal mid.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 10, 2013)

I like Tristana's korean voice more than Ahri's


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 10, 2013)

NA team is pretty much confirmed too with


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 10, 2013)

New LemonDog Line up
    Myw - Top
    ImSoFresh - Jungler
    ShLaYa - Mid
    TFS Crazycaps - AD
    TFS Zeriouz - Support

Don't know any of them. EU solo que/amateur teams people, do you guys know ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2013)

ive heard of the jungler and mid from somewhere but thats about it

MYM i think?

idk


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

Shlaya played for aAa, ImSoFresh played for Millenium.

No idea about the rest.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> Shlaya played for aAa, ImSoFresh played for Millenium.
> 
> No idea about the rest.



Do you know if they're good or not? Cause the new LD is going up against TSM in the battle of the atlantic :S


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

Shlaya was probably the ace of aAa, ImSoFresh had an impressive Lee but other than that he's given me no notable impression.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2013)

basically these roster revelations are extremely underwhelming to no surprise because none of them on any team was exactly allstar material


----------



## Sansa (Dec 10, 2013)

Doesn't this look like Riv?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2013)

Fuck you dude, I only spoiled after it was already too late since Ace and James did, and I went back to spoiler tag them after anyway.

Fucking cunt ass egyptian.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 10, 2013)

dem jimmies


----------



## Maerala (Dec 10, 2013)

My parents won't let me adopt a rescue kitten the shelter just got. 

I NEVER GET ANYTHING


----------



## OS (Dec 10, 2013)

That one piece chap reveal was Obito reveal tier. Like, we knew all along. One Piece fans once again on Oda's D.


----------



## αce (Dec 10, 2013)

Except it wasn't an identity reveal that was 300 chapters in the making, genius. It was Sabo coming out of nowhere and Koala coming out of nowhere and the revolutionaries now having a say in Doflamingo's downfall while Sabo enters the ring as Lucy

Shut your whore mouth


----------



## OS (Dec 10, 2013)

Koala coming out of nowhere was the only surprise. Ever since they showed donflamingo as the next arc villain we knew sabo was alive. It's an all right twist.

Haku being a boy in Naruto was a bigger twist.


[youtube]caxJ4v5sbOY[/youtube]


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Koala coming out of nowhere was the only surprise. Ever since they showed donflamingo as the next arc villain we knew sabo was alive. It's an all right twist.
> 
> *Haku being a boy in Naruto was a bigger twist.*
> 
> ...


----------



## αce (Dec 11, 2013)

so what i gather from the latest naruto chapter

*Spoiler*: __ 



is that madara can apparently get kicked in the face by 9 bijuu's and still stand up afterwards


----------



## αce (Dec 11, 2013)

madara is the based god
what's new


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2013)

In other news, OS is a weaboo shitter.


----------



## OS (Dec 11, 2013)

Bitches hating on my truth.


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2013)

wow this Naruto chapter was Bleach level.


----------



## OS (Dec 11, 2013)

Question. When is the best time to apply to a university for the fall term?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 11, 2013)

Depending where you live but um for California schools, the deadline was last month. It's usually a year before the fall to apply for Uni.


----------



## OS (Dec 11, 2013)

hrm. I was told by people who already graduated to do it in the spring. Felt odd though but i guess it's too late now if anything. If it was in the fall i guess i'll try again next year and if anything work on my stuff.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 11, 2013)

You should check the university you want to apply to yourself and see when is the deadline..


----------



## OS (Dec 11, 2013)

Just checked it's not even up yet it seems. Only spring 2014 is up.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 11, 2013)

lol florida


----------



## Guiness (Dec 11, 2013)

went to a party today

won an ipod with some cheap earphones but its all good cuz i have some Beats anyway.

can someone say worth? 

still haven't won the girl in my thoughts though. all my feels.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 11, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZJhCyNKQOQ[/youtube]
> /faint
> 
> In other news, I'm about to be Ezreal mid against Diana.
> ...



my penis is confused       .


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2013)

4N said:


> still haven't won the girl in my thoughts though. all my feels.



You're not fooling anyone Kyle. 

Congrats on the I pod tho.


----------



## Didi (Dec 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> Shlaya played for aAa, ImSoFresh played for Millenium.
> 
> No idea about the rest.



Both were also on Eclypsia iirc, and Shlaya has also been on Millennium


I've always looked all the Eclypsia/Millennium players, and Shlaya especially always been a favourite of mine so yeay good to see him back.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 11, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZJhCyNKQOQ[/youtube]
> /faint



It was physically painful listening to this.


----------



## OS (Dec 11, 2013)

Sometimes. One Piece fans go too crazy. Like KlK fans.


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2013)

Najin white Shield bodying Ozone in that game one. 

Graves just didn't work out for Imp sadly. 

Ezreal OP.

Also, a team with a Rumble won?

And the Rumble ult stole a baron?

Wat is this sorcery!


----------



## OS (Dec 11, 2013)

oh wow.


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2013)

fascinating.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 11, 2013)

Didi said:


> If not being harsh on games makes you enjoy skyrim, good for you! I could see how it's a fun entry level game because of it's extreme shallowness.
> 
> 
> However, like I said, expand your horizons. Because Skyrim is nowhere near being the best rpg there is.
> ...



ye, I respect your opinion

and don't worry im not terrible at video games xD


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 11, 2013)

also guys I can only be on here like an hour a day, sorry that my posts are waaaaaay late


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2013)

Didi's an angry Netherlandish Neanderthal. Don't mind him. 

Skyrim may not be one of the best RPG's in comparison to other games but, it's still hella fun. It has some pretty awesome moments and it's quite possibly one of the easiest games to mod and customize, which makes it super awesome for fans to play around with. It definitely deserves it's ratings.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 11, 2013)

Maerala said:


> It was physically painful listening to this.



I hate the way Korean sounds.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 11, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMCB0s-AzPU[/youtube]

old video yet fun to watch

some league veterans might enjoy it


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 11, 2013)

Darth said:


> wow this Naruto chapter was Bleach level.



If you mean it was pathetic, I agree. (never read Bleach)


BTT

It's kinda sad how YT ignores the huge "gaming-scene" on YouTube, just showing ppl like Pewdie or Smosh to cover it?

[YOUTUBE]H7jtC8vjXw8[/YOUTUBE]

Some really game-related scenes or merch would have been cool imho. It's not like gaming is a little part of YT.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 11, 2013)

No boots until after I finished TF, BT, LW and IE.

Had 3k in the bank.

ALMOST SILVER GUIZE, I'M DOIN IT!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 11, 2013)

i did wake up with new perspective on froggen's team

tabzz as AD should be interesting but mechanically he's strong so id venture to say he could be better dan yung pete

idk about the support but i mean...support s4, its not hard to spam something OP

and...

most importantly

a jungler thats not snoopeh

froggen will have np

so long as yung wickd doesnt throe doe


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 11, 2013)

meanwhile snoopeh's team....

yea theyll fit right in the NA LCS scene l0l


----------



## Cronos (Dec 11, 2013)

yeah alliance team is stronger than s3 eg, tabz op dude


----------



## Guiness (Dec 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> meanwhile snoopeh's team....
> 
> yea theyll fit right in the NA LCS scene l0l



snoopeh top junglah

krepo a top supportah

yolopete a top marksmen-yah

what ya on, ya?


----------



## Infamy (Dec 11, 2013)

Top for NA maybe.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 11, 2013)

they arent even the best in their roles in NA l0l


----------



## Infamy (Dec 11, 2013)

yeah xpecial is way better than krepo


----------



## Guiness (Dec 11, 2013)

game 1 against NWS was so painful from Ozone, i just went back to sleep.


but now im watching game 2 and its more of what i expected of them. they seem to be in a severe slump still though.


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2013)

Infamy said:


> yeah xpecial is way better than krepo



So is Bloodwater. 

And Lemonnation arguably is just as good if not better. Lemon never gets enough credit imo.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 11, 2013)

Aphro > all NA supports.


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> Aphro > all NA supports.



Aphro's definitely the most entertaining support player that's for sure.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 11, 2013)

obviously pete is not the best adc either

and snoopeh

lol

im a better jungler than snoopeh


----------



## Guiness (Dec 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> obviously pete is not the best adc either
> 
> and snoopeh
> 
> ...



wad pls

just the name snoopeh gives hint to his jungling prowess

cuz u know

junglahs be SNOOPIN about


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 11, 2013)

WAD, you're really not.

Stop being an idiot.


----------



## Nim (Dec 11, 2013)

Had such a awesome game right now <3
Oh well, it wasn't awesome because of the plays, but because we were 4vs5 in the first 15mins or so. Then our TF reconnected and we destroyed them :3 was fun to win that game.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 11, 2013)

xpecial is for sure better than Aphro, he throws the lane all the time lol
honestly aphro isn't even top 3 supports NA


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 11, 2013)

THAT'S WHAT YOU THINK.

BUT YOU'RE JUST RACIST AGAINST ^ (use bro).

NEGGED, INFAMY, FOR RACISM.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> THAT'S WHAT YOU THINK.
> 
> BUT YOU'RE JUST RACIST AGAINST ^ (use bro).
> 
> NEGGED, INFAMY, FOR RACISM.



looks like I've been found out


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 11, 2013)

Negged you with green cause NF is racist against red people, AKA native americans.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 11, 2013)

i like xpecial. i think he's cool.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 11, 2013)

i am better

because i dont run flash on nasus

an was capable of landing j4s combos

when it was that much easier rofl


----------



## VoDe (Dec 11, 2013)

haha best shit ever as Lee

> Shyvana tries to get away from Riven with her ult
> Flash kick her from midair back to Riven

i wish i had that recorded, was worth to "random LoL moments"

damn


----------



## Austin (Dec 11, 2013)

my client couldnt connect to the server so im running a repair.. hopefully that fixes it


----------



## Morglay (Dec 11, 2013)

Just went for my 1st jog in years, fuck me that felt good. I miss sport.


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2013)

VoDe said:


> haha best shit ever as Lee
> 
> > Shyvana tries to get away from Riven with her ult
> > Flash kick her from midair back to Riven
> ...



I made a pretty epic play with Lee in my last game too. Flashed behind a Morgana over her Q and kicked her into the middle of lane where I Q'd into her and Kayle finished her off. 

I wanted to ward jump but I hadn't gone back to buy since lvl 1 and I had no trinket.  Was a pretty sick play even tho. 

Lee takes virtually no damage in the jungle right now. Machete and 3 pots I can clear the entire jungle and be at full health. Shit is so easy.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 11, 2013)

I am so much better at lane sin than jungle lee it's not even funny.

But I have like 3-4 really strong Junglers at the moment so I don't care, np.


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2013)

^ The Lee game I was talking about. Lol @ that build.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 11, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Just went for my 1st jog in years, fuck me that felt good. I miss sport.



nice one! just gotta keep it up now

i could never do jogging, always made my knees go funny. cycling, however, is awesome


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 11, 2013)

Dude. IE on Lee. 

I got them feels.

People are Assholes, all like, "Lee sucks late game".

Uh. Yeah. Because you don't build any crit on him to supplement like 400 AD so your passive is worthless after your QQ/R combo someone. Or you turn him into some terrible damage soak tank that's really ineffective.

Build path top lane: Brut->Hydra->Boots of choice->LW->GA(Randuins or Maw when down) -> IE -> Ghostblade -> Sell boots for Triforce


----------



## Chausie (Dec 11, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Had such a awesome game right now <3
> Oh well, it wasn't awesome because of the plays, but because we were 4vs5 in the first 15mins or so. Then our TF reconnected and we destroyed them :3 was fun to win that game.



stuff like that happening is great!

my ranked game today, we were pretty far behind at one point, top and mid lost and bot only just scrapped through, but i managed to convince people to not surrender. then the enemy team crowded around and killed our jungler who was pretty obviously DCd.

they proceeded to laugh about it in all chat, which i think made my team really want to beat them. we managed to win the next two team fights and finished the game

the rage in the post game lobby was beautiful


----------



## Chausie (Dec 11, 2013)

ok vae, if you say so


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> Dude. IE on Lee.
> 
> I got them feels.
> 
> ...





Altho I like BC more on Lee cause you can proc the armor shred with your Q/R. 

In the jungle I like building Mobi's - Ancient Golem - Black Cleaver (get brutalizer early - Hydra - Last Whisper (replace this with SV or Randuins if team needs a tank) - end with GA or Triforce. I almost never get IE on Lee lol because that shit costs 3800 gold and as a jungler I can almost never afford it. That game tho, I recalled with exactly 3800 gold so I just said "fuck it" and bought an IE lol.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 11, 2013)

Yeah definitely understand that. Plus usually as a jungler, especially Jungle lee, you're relied on for 'making the plays' so the health on BC is nice too.

I like Ghostblade on Lane Sin because you do have the farm to eventually get IE and obviously more crit you have (and AS for that matter) the more effective IE is.


----------



## αce (Dec 11, 2013)

*



			wow this Naruto chapter was Bleach level.
		
Click to expand...


*it wasn't *that* good


----------



## Chausie (Dec 11, 2013)

αce said:


> *
> 
> *it wasn't *that* good



see, i don't read bleach, and i hate these types of chapters in naruto.

i thought he meant bleach level as in it was bad

but i guess people like oversized animals just doing some big move


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 11, 2013)

I liked it.

Madara is based.

And kinda proves that Uchihas are gods.


----------



## αce (Dec 11, 2013)

When an Uchiha can run blind towards the most menacing creatures in the manga blind and still end up in rape face mode at the end, you know you're fucked.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 11, 2013)

I usually get Ancient Golem, Ninja Tabi, Hydra, Triforce, Randuin's and then maybe IE if games goes that far

also i like to build Visage sometimes, just cause that lifesteal +


----------



## Chausie (Dec 11, 2013)

i just always preferred smaller fights that involved small tricks of the mind, hand to hand combat, some jutsus, etc, yanno?


----------



## αce (Dec 11, 2013)

uh
proper lee build

5 bt's
last whisper


----------



## αce (Dec 11, 2013)

> i just always preferred smaller fights that involved small tricks of the mind, hand to hand combat, some jutsus, etc, yanno?



that died during the pain invasion like 4 years ago
although sasuke showed some of it in his fight vs danzo


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 11, 2013)

So we've had 5 confirmed actually strong Uchihas, and now they're gods?

Senju > Uchiha, it's always been like that.

Tobirama > Izuna
Hashirama > Madara

2 strongest Senju > 2 strongest Uchiha.

NOW WHAT?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 11, 2013)

αce said:


> that died during the pain invasion like 4 years ago
> although sasuke showed some of it in his fight vs danzo



Lol, that died with the timeskip.

Pre-Timeskip actually had great fights, the best.


----------



## αce (Dec 11, 2013)

> So we've had 5 confirmed actually strong Uchihas, and now they're gods?



uh
sasuke, izuna, madara, itachi, shisui, obito

LEARN TO COUNT
THAT'S 6



> Hashirama > Madara



Not anymore he's not. Also, Obito was above both of them not too long ago.







> 2 strongest Senju > 2 strongest Uchiha.



Strongest character to date bar Rikudou (who was like, half uchiha anyways) is Obito. Strongest character currently is Madara. Where's your god now?


----------



## Chausie (Dec 11, 2013)

αce said:


> that died during the pain invasion like 4 years ago
> although sasuke showed some of it in his fight vs danzo



ye. it's one of the reasons i like sasuke, i find his fights more entertaining than others most the time.

i mean, i guess they had to show sasukes new susanoo upgrade, but i found that part of the fight the most trite. i liked his fight v deidara as it was like, deidara using these big moves and sasuke smaller things to try and counter them. 

till that fucking snake at the end.


----------



## αce (Dec 11, 2013)

that snake was based as fuck


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 11, 2013)

Obito strongest? Not anymore, now he's useless.

Madara is stronger than Hahsi only because of experiments on his own body after he was useless.

Hashi beat him when he was at his maximum power before death.
Edo Tensei cheated, Hasi is actually stronger than Madara.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 11, 2013)

αce said:


> that snake was based as fuck



was pretty wtf though

like who the fuck would have thought that he would escape in the mouth of a giant fucking snake?

just found it to be a bit of a shock and a 'wait.. what?' moment

didn't fit in so much with the rest of the fight, i don't think

i mean, i know he used snakes extensively in the fight

was a surprise. not a bad one, nor was it a great one, just an ok one


----------



## αce (Dec 11, 2013)

> Obito strongest? Not anymore, now he's useless.



I just kinda implied that



> Madara is stronger than Hahsi only because of experiments on his own body after he was useless.



still stronger



> Hashi beat him when he was at his maximum power before death.



oh really

/s




> Edo Tensei cheated, Hasi is actually stronger than Madara.



Not anymore he's not


----------



## αce (Dec 11, 2013)

Also, IDK this chapter was okay but like.....he got kicked in the face by the four fucking tails and apparently he felt nothing. I'm not sure what to think anymore.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 11, 2013)

αce said:


> uh
> proper lee build
> 
> 5 bt's
> last whisper



u spelled riven wrong



Vae said:


> So we've had 5 confirmed actually strong Uchihas, and now they're gods?
> 
> Senju > Uchiha, it's always been like that.
> 
> ...





αce said:


> uh
> 
> sasuke, izuna, madara, itachi, shisui, obito
> 
> ...



get rekt


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 11, 2013)

Fuckkkk Finallllls

Also, a Naruto debate. That's cool.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 11, 2013)

pls


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2013)

seems legit


----------



## Didi (Dec 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> pls



lol



reminds me me of this, which also always make me laugh way too hard


----------



## Chausie (Dec 11, 2013)

that ezreal pic

i giggle every time


----------



## OS (Dec 11, 2013)

So just had a dream where first i was a demon hunter but i would kill them by sucking out there souls. Then I was in a college and everything was fine at first but my friend had a problem with this couple who were just fucking in class. so he pushed them off their chairs. Then for some reason the guy wanted to fight me so he took out some weird buzz saw to kill me and i threw chairs at him ( i should have drempt up a gun) but somehow it came to a video game showdown and i won and i kept thinking to myself if you don't stand up to them they keep coming back(some shounen shit) and of course when thinking that black people appear out of nowhere in hives. Am I racist?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 11, 2013)

You're Hispanic. We are all racist.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 11, 2013)

i tried to read that but it was hard

so i stopped

but i'm sure it's a great story


----------



## OS (Dec 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> You're Hispanic. We are all racist.



Ain't that the truth



I also had another one like 4 years ago where i murdered my family. So I stopped playing COD.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 11, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i tried to read that but it was hard
> 
> so i stopped
> 
> but i'm sure it's a great story



kinda similar response from me

but instead

i tried to read that

then i was hard


----------



## Infamy (Dec 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Ain't that the truth
> 
> 
> 
> I also had another one like 4 years ago *where i murdered my family*. So I stopped playing COD.



wat
thats some fucked up shit


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 11, 2013)

Yeah... What's wrong with you


----------



## OS (Dec 11, 2013)

Sow as Ariel everyones disney crush or did anyone join me with Esmeralda?

[/IMG]




> Yeah... What's wrong with you


 Well it's not like I LIKED it. Now that I think about it, I used to have issues with my mom.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 11, 2013)

The only creepy dream I've had involving my family is where I killed my brother because he turned in to some big as man eating octopus monster hiding in a basement and dragging people down there to eat.

So I killed him.

Also, I had weird dreams where superheroes were chasing me and villains saved me, like Spider-Man was trying to kill me and Venom would save me.
Inside a volcano.

I had weird ass dreams before I hit 10.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> kinda similar response from me
> 
> but instead
> 
> ...



that's great, wad, truly is

have you told os about this?


----------



## OS (Dec 11, 2013)

Chausie said:


> that's great, wad, truly is
> 
> have you told os about this?



I already read the post. I was please:ignoramus


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So is Ariel everyone's disney crush or did anyone join me with Esmeralda?



Disney crush?


uuhhhh...


Does Amy Adams count?


----------



## OS (Dec 11, 2013)

Well I meant childhood.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 11, 2013)

jessica rabbit

cause i was never a lolicon even when i was a shota yup


----------



## OS (Dec 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> *jessica rabbit*
> 
> cause i was never a lolicon even when i was a shota yup



I forgot she was one. Fuck it. WAD wins again.


yfw she's a yiffer>


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Well I meant childhood.



Enchanted was totally part of my childhood dawg. I was only 17 when it came out. 


i suppose if I had to pick someone from an older movie... I dunno. Never really got into Ariel. Maybe it's because of the fish tail. 

Esmerelda's a bitch. She ditched Quasimoto for the tall blonde and handsome ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Fuck her. 

I dunno, maybe Jasmine? Or Jane. Jane was adorable.


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh yeah fuck I had no idea Jessica Rabbit was Disney, k I pick her.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I already read the post. I was please:ignoramus



i hope that you and waddles find true happiness

also, you guys, princess jasmine

was that her name?

the girl from aladdin

she was awesome

i don't think i watched many human based disney films, and if i did, i also didn't. but i do remember watching that one


----------



## OS (Dec 11, 2013)

Darth said:


> Enchanted was totally part of my childhood dawg. I was only 17 when it came out.
> 
> 
> i suppose if I had to pick someone from an older movie... I dunno. Never really got into Ariel. Maybe it's because of the fish tail.
> ...


You can bet Feebus did 


Chausie said:


> i hope that you and waddles find true happiness
> 
> also, you guys, princess jasmine
> 
> ...



Me and Wad gonna smoke weed erryday.


----------



## Nim (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Dec 11, 2013)

I had a crush on Meg from Hercules as a kid.

Dunno why.

She was a real bitch.


----------



## OS (Dec 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> I had a crush on Meg from Hercules as a kid.
> 
> Dunno why.
> 
> She was a real bitch.



She had sass. Maybe you like bitchy women


Also, lord help mid laners


[YOUTUBE]fkM20LgOdKQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 11, 2013)

[youtube]fkM20LgOdKQ[/youtube]

god and summoner 1 save us all


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 11, 2013)

Can't wait for him, my kind of champion.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 11, 2013)

Jetstream Yasuo needs to be a thing.


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 11, 2013)

Dat Yasuo, GG ADC's. 
He's going to be a nightmare when people get his combos on lock.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 11, 2013)

That is one insane kit.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 11, 2013)

Damn, that was a really good champion spotlight too.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 11, 2013)

Also am I the only one who feels like he's going to pretty much be running a full ADC build, with like, a randuins?


----------



## Infamy (Dec 11, 2013)

My build for him would probably be pretty similar to what I build on Tryndamere


----------



## Chausie (Dec 11, 2013)

i am stealing this


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 11, 2013)

I dunno if I'd build BotRK on him, I feel BT would be better for higher AD ratios.


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Can't wait for him, my kind of champion.



So, your kind of champion is, an overpowered one?

Resourceless/high damage/high mobility

Oh hey look at all those drawbacks to his kit. 

jk there aren't any.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 11, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxYW1x_WPlA[/youtube]

Bischu can't even comprehend what he just did.


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2013)

fite me IRL Manlio


----------



## Chausie (Dec 11, 2013)

i hadn't seen it


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 11, 2013)

The more I look at Yasou the more I think the wall is actually his weakest ability.

Sure, it's amazing in the correct situations but it's also decently easy to avoid by just running through it or to the side.
His E is broken with minions around, his Q with 1.4 AS is stupid and gives you a Janna tornado every 3 casts..

And his ulti can hit the entire enemy team then boosts his damage a ton, while his ulti gives a shield and 100% crit chance if you get 50%(not hard)


----------



## Sansa (Dec 11, 2013)

What the fuck is Riot thinking with Yasuo?
If he gets released as is, he's going to get permabanned before anyone can play him.

There is no protection for AD carries now.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey, he's not even the worst we've experienced.

We've seen much more broken champs, we'll manage.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 11, 2013)

Personally:

Statik Shiv/IE/BotrK/LW/GA.

Its only 90% crit but I think a niche page will be running 5% crit runes which translates to 10% obviously. Man, I wonder if Brawler's Gloves start will make a comeback.

Statik Shiv will be the item to rush on him, because with that setup you'll have everything you want already. 50% crit, AS, MS and the lightning proc for even more harass/trade damage.

Too bad they nerfed the AP ratio on dash or else it coulda been real fun.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 11, 2013)

Do you think Jax would do well against him?

Also, 100% crit chance; I don't know who designed him, but whoever thought that was a good idea should be castrated.


----------



## OS (Dec 11, 2013)

I'd still rather get BT than BoTRK. And maybe BC for some health instead of LW.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> Personally:
> 
> Statik Shiv/IE/BotrK/LW/GA.
> 
> ...



reposting cuz i cronos'd myself and i think this is extremely sound advice



Jiyeon said:


> Do you think Jax would do well against him?
> 
> Also, 100% crit chance; I don't know who designed him, but whoever thought that was a good idea should be castrated.



only late game jax, early game he's gonna get harassed by yasuo to kingdom come



Original Sin said:


> I'd still rather get BT than BoTRK. And maybe BC for some health instead of LW.



250 HP won't make or break, he doesn't need the CDR that badly because of his low/refreshing cooldowns as is and you'll want to immediately cut through people. Black Cleaver is never gotten on AD carries (except MF, situationally), moreso AD casters, usually with some ability to proc it with AoE.

Also, he synergizes with AS quite well so the BotrK is more valuable than the BT and though it might not seem like it from his kit, any way to minimize being kited helps as a melee AD.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 11, 2013)

Wait.

Is Yasuo going to be using autos a lot or is all his damage going to come from his combo?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 11, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Do you think Jax would do well against him?
> 
> Also, 100% crit chance; I don't know who designed him, but whoever thought that was a good idea should be castrated.



This is the guy who is known for his OP releases such as Darius, Thresh, Zed, and Zyra. 

Although I don't think Yasuo looks that op... but I could be wrong. Resourceless Champions are kind of op anyways.

I say this because he doesn't have much of a defense in teamfights.


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Dec 11, 2013)

I just had a thought.

How come no one plays Heart seeker Vayne in like LCS/OGN and stuff?

Is that skin disallowed?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 11, 2013)

I am convinced that Didi's post broke my internet.


----------



## Austin (Dec 11, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I just had a thought.
> 
> How come no one plays Heart seeker Vayne in like LCS/OGN and stuff?
> 
> Is that skin disallowed?



it's a terrible skin

after i bought it i was like fuck

the ingame is awful


----------



## Didi (Dec 11, 2013)

Pretty sure I've seen HS Vayne been used, but not 100%



WAD said:


> Ghostblade has excellent synergy with him, but I don't think you can forfeit any slots of the items I had mentioned. Shiv/IE are a given, you need a sustain item so BotrK. Boots, naturally. Your armor pen item (LW but you can make BC work I suppose) and your defensive item.



True true. Who knows, maybe because of E he can use it instead of boots cuz in fights he can just he use the active and all the dashes anyway, prolly not tho


Or maybe instead of shiv in some cases/matchups


you're prolly right tho


but I think it's viable/interesting at least and will probably see play


----------



## Sansa (Dec 11, 2013)

I guess anyone going top against Yasuo is going to rush a Raduins -> Sunfire?


----------



## Didi (Dec 11, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I am convinced that Didi's post broke my internet.



what'd I do


was that scene too amazing for your computer?


are you excited that high noon yasuo references it? (tho it's hard to tell in the spotlight and only sounds a bit resembling but I'LL TAKE IT)


or are you a pleb


----------



## Sansa (Dec 11, 2013)

Austin said:


> it's a terrible skin
> 
> after i bought it i was like fuck
> 
> the ingame is awful


Heart seeker, Aristocrat, and Dragon slayer are all equal imo.


----------



## OS (Dec 11, 2013)

Conan is so based

[youtube]VNM7Z7hir_I[/youtube]


----------



## Austin (Dec 11, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Heart seeker, Aristocrat, and Dragon slayer are all equal imo.



tbh she needs a good skin


----------



## Sansa (Dec 11, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tplT7FBbpLA[/youtube]

15:20

lul


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 11, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I guess anyone going top against Yasuo is going to rush a Raduins -> Sunfire?



Probably Sunfire first.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 11, 2013)

I still think BT is better than Blade.

AS on him after 1.4 is pretty much a waste, and you can reach 1.4 without BotRK, meaning you can get BT for better AD ratios.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 11, 2013)

Is anyone surprised about Yasuo possibly being disgusting OP?

He was made by the guy who gave us Darius, Zyra, Zed, and Thresh.

l0l


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 11, 2013)

Why would you go Yasou top?

He seems more like a mid champ with his roaming potential.

Feels like Zed top, not really what you want to do.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 11, 2013)

Also, Yasuo is going to create "knockup comps" with champs like Malphite, Janna, Alistar, J4, blah  blah etc. (holy crap there's a lot).

I feel like Riot will respond to this by creating some kind of countermeasure against that since it was long complained that displacement was beginning to overtake actual crowd control in effectiveness.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 11, 2013)

Didi said:


> what'd I do
> 
> 
> was that scene too amazing for your computer?
> ...



Yeah while I was watching the video, my internet stopped. I have never seen that movie before but I have seen the good, the bad, and the ugly.

Also High Noon Yasuo actually does reference Sergio Leone's movies (I just googled the ama) cause I read that in the Yasuo AMA from reddit before. 



			
				RiotRansom said:
			
		

> The inspiration for the skin is drawn from the classic spaghetti westerns directed by Sergio Leone.



So you're definitely correct on that.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 11, 2013)

Yasuo mid would be so unfair.

Mages already have low base armour values and he has built in armour shred.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 11, 2013)

@Vae re: BT>BotrK.

Maybe, I think it'll be a flavor choice, personally. 

Tank shredding ability, better aiding in mobility, instant heal vs. more damage on squishies, better sustain throughout a fight, better burst on spells


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 11, 2013)

Didi said:
			
		

> or are you a pleb



I am a pleb.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 11, 2013)

When is that dragon guy that Riot previewed going to get released?


----------



## Didi (Dec 11, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Yeah while I was watching the video, my internet stopped. I have never seen that movie before but I have seen the good, the bad, and the ugly.
> 
> Also High Noon Yasuo actually does reference Sergio Leone's movies (I just googled the movie) cause I read that in the Yasuo AMA from reddit before.
> 
> ...



Yeah I already knew the skin referenced spaghetti westerns in general, cuz most of them are just samurai stories remade to a western setting

Just excited to see such a specific reference in it



Especially because that scene is one of my favourite scenes in movies, it's just so fucking powerful



Glad at least someone responded to it yeay


----------



## OS (Dec 11, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Is anyone surprised about Yasuo possibly being disgusting OP?
> 
> He was made by the guy who gave us Darius, Zyra, Zed, and Thresh.
> 
> l0l



I'm not surprised but it's just impressive he can makes them all op.


----------



## Didi (Dec 11, 2013)

But even though the Harmonica theme is better in context of the scene and the whole movie, the GOAT western song on it's own remains ofc this one

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wV0wPBYDQ6Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 11, 2013)

Didi said:


> But even though the Harmonica theme is better in context of the scene and the whole movie, the GOAT western song on it's own remains ofc this one
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wV0wPBYDQ6Y[/YOUTUBE]



Holy shit. This music.... How have I not discover this before ? ._.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 11, 2013)

IM ALL ALONE WTF


----------



## Austin (Dec 11, 2013)

does anyone have a hearthstone key i could have?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 11, 2013)

What's more impressive is that Riot still lets him design champions.  Making anything terribly strong isn't all that hard.


----------



## Didi (Dec 11, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I have seen the good, the bad, and the ugly.





Demonic Shaman said:


> Holy shit. This music.... How have I not discover this before ? ._.



Uhh, what?

It plays like during arguably the most pivotal scene


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 11, 2013)

gangplanks gladiators

like

not a bad name

also why would riot care or want to fire someone who makes consistently OP champs

more OP = more hype = more purchases on release = more people spending RP on purchases = more MONEY


----------



## Didi (Dec 11, 2013)

Infamy said:


> IM ALL ALONE WTF




*Spoiler*: __ 



*DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARKNESS*


----------



## Sansa (Dec 11, 2013)

Infamy said:


> IM ALL ALONE WTF



Time to play with yourself.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 11, 2013)

Didi said:


> Uhh, what?
> 
> It plays like during arguably the most pivotal scene



Wow I don't think I ever noticed it. I need to watch the movie again. It's been like years since I go back to my Western movie roots.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 11, 2013)

I just saw the scene again, I seriously don't remember that song at all when he went looking for the grave. 

Man, the full movie is on youtube too. I'll have to watch it again.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 11, 2013)

When I got placed in Gold and Plat I was placed in a league completely empty except for Divison 5 both times.

New leagues OP.


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2013)

Didi said:


> But even though the Harmonica theme is better in context of the scene and the whole movie, the GOAT western song on it's own remains ofc this one
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wV0wPBYDQ6Y[/YOUTUBE]



oh wow that music was glorious


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> also why would riot care or want to fire someone who makes consistently OP champs
> 
> more OP = more hype = more purchases on release = more people spending RP on purchases = more MONEY



I made the mistake of forgetting that Riot does not seek balance.  Hype is cool too, though.


----------



## Didi (Dec 11, 2013)

Glad to be of service guys



also fuck now I want to see them again too


also still need to see the other 2 parts of the dollars trilogy (consisting of, in order, A Fistful of Dollars, For a Few Dollars More and The Good, The Bad and The Ugly)


sergio leone and ennio morricone OP


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 11, 2013)

Actually the only Spaghetti Western movie I ever saw was the good, the bad, and the ugly. :/ 

Need to watch that again and more.

And then there are the other western films I enjoy. Most recent one I watched iirc was Django Unchained


----------



## Sansa (Dec 11, 2013)

Why am I in a lobby with a 4 man pre made...


----------



## Didi (Dec 11, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Actually the only Spaghetti Western movie I ever saw was the good, the bad, and the ugly. :/
> 
> Need to watch that again and more.
> 
> And then there are the other western films I enjoy. Most recent one I watched iirc was Django Unchained



Django was awesome, there's so much more to appreciate in that movie if you know your (spaghetti) western tropes



also had really good music


----------



## OS (Dec 11, 2013)

western movie thread? 3:10 to yuma my bretheren.


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Why am I in a lobby with a 4 man pre made...



Is it a good thing or a problem?

Be more specific.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 11, 2013)

because summoner's rift is a 5v5 mode and there's no such thing as a 1 person premade?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 11, 2013)

also log on based NA ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

i skipped the gym

i demand working out my wrists instead


----------



## OS (Dec 11, 2013)

Fuck you , it's finals week coming up. Well for me it's mainly friday.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 11, 2013)

Just played against some plat twitch that thought he was good because Shyvana was unkillable so we couldn't get to him 

Says 'look at my damage, it's yours and caitlyn's combined' even though Caitlyn raged and never took part in team fights and I was Ryze who was just bursting him and syndra down to nothing for Renekton to clean up.

Honestly, Twitch was garbage, if Shyvana wasn't out of hand he would've died a million times.
I hate when people think they're good cause they're getting carried.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm done playing on NA.

The delay isn't even an issue, but on NA I get some weird ass frame drop or something, and only on NA.

It's like my character goes back in time like he's lagging, I move somewhere, he ports back, ports pack to where originally went.

Every time I walk.

Not just randomly, but all the time.

Unbearable to play with.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> I'm done playing on NA.
> 
> The delay isn't even an issue, but on NA I get some weird ass frame drop or something, and only on NA.
> 
> ...



That's what I used to play with, except I am from NA.

I went to Bronze 5 lol, basically didn't play ranked all of season 3 since on top of the lag I also would drop frequently. Felt bad man.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 11, 2013)

How did you fix it?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> How did you fix it?



My internet was genuinely fucked up, the network in my house wasn't set up properly so I made a new one (that's what I get for letting my old man set it up). I couldn't even play games like DOTA and CS at all.

I have no idea why it's messing up with you.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 11, 2013)

Darth said:


> So, your kind of champion is, an overpowered one?



Yes          .


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> So, your kind of champion is, an overpowered one?





Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Yes          .



Life is too short for bad matchups.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 12, 2013)

Here's hoping my internet does not fuck up tonight.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 12, 2013)

I really like the direction Riot is taking with Yasuo. I thought they had given up on making viable melee Adc's. The current melee adc's are feast or famine, except Trynd who just pushes top.

Interesting that even with his passive, his critical strikes are reduced by 10%. Infinity's Edge should make that irrelevant though.

'' A standard critical strike's 200% damage is reduced to 180%, and a critical strike with  Infinity Edge deals 225% damage instead of 250%''


----------



## Sansa (Dec 12, 2013)

Yasuo is going to be the end of LoL.


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2013)

WAD said:


> Also, Yasuo is going to create "knockup comps" with champs like Malphite, Janna, Alistar, J4, blah  blah etc. (holy crap there's a lot).
> 
> I feel like Riot will respond to this by creating some kind of countermeasure against that since it was long complained that displacement was beginning to overtake actual crowd control in effectiveness.



Yasuo and J4

Smash it and bang.


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Yasuo is going to be the end of LoL.



overreaction much?


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2013)

Soooo lets post some build ideas for the Ronin

Aoe lulz
Hydra, IE, Frosty glove, Static Shiv, Banshee Viel, ninja tabi or merc

Pierce the heavens (is there a cap on armor pen? o.o)
IE, LW, Phantom Dancer, BlackCleaver, Ghost blade, ninja tabi

Sword Masta (hey you have attack speed, crits, lifesteal, and a life saving barrier thing and shit)

Botrk, IE, BT, Maw, Ghostblade, boots


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2013)

WIND GOD INTIATE TANK TOP LANE
Sunfire, Randuins, Banshee, G.Angel, Botrk, , ninja tabi


----------



## Sansa (Dec 12, 2013)

He will.

He's going to be the first of the 4 horsemen.


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 12, 2013)

Some people are such children that I wonder how old they really are.


----------



## Chad (Dec 12, 2013)

Voli is such an underplayed jungle. The dude is op.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 12, 2013)

Talisman of Ascention is such a great item. all dat gold. definitely makes support feel more rewarding now.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 12, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Here's hoping my internet does not fuck up tonight.



Annnnd it shat. Terribly.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 12, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> He will.
> 
> He's going to be the first of the 4 horsemen.



that would be hecarim



Astral said:


> Voli is such an underplayed jungle. The dude is op.



he is actually really good

ghost lane ganks are terror

i forgot on whose tier list but they put him borderline t1

he's definitely capable and deserving cuz if anything he's even stronger now with OP defense tree


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 12, 2013)

4N said:


> Talisman of Ascention is such a great item. all dat gold. definitely makes support feel more rewarding now.



does the movement speed active stack with sivir's ult?


----------



## Nim (Dec 12, 2013)

wow that last game of mine.. I don't even.. am I in Bronze again? xD
Our top Malph insisted that we follow him all the time. But the whole time he was just farming top while the enemy team pushed mid as 5. Then he engaged while no one of us was around against 5, died, and flamed the team after. Our Viktor just afk farmed mid. Didn't help his team when they were fighting next to him. His reason: He was getting camped by enemy Amumu. In the meantime, Amumu ganked bot 24/7. Did I mention I had to def the botlane all alone as support, while Caitlyn was farming top and topjungle? No? Okay, now I did. Aaaand our Hecarim was building full damage and died 1 second after engaging.

wat XD and of course they were all blaming each other.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 12, 2013)

Jiyeon is overreacting because he hasn't been around for real OP releases like Xin Zhao, Vayne and so on.

Dodge Jax, pre-nerf Graves.

Those champs were something else.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 12, 2013)

When Jax could dodge tower shots, oh god.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 12, 2013)

The days of everything being broken as fuck.

I don't miss it.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 12, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> does the movement speed active stack with sivir's ult?



It does, not sure why it wouldn't


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 12, 2013)

[youtube]XvchSpF5cRc[/youtube]

what the fucking fuck


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 12, 2013)

Riven - balanced


----------



## Xin (Dec 12, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> [youtube]XvchSpF5cRc[/youtube]
> 
> what the fucking fuck



Holy shit. 



WAD said:


> Riven - balanced



Sorry, but this is pure skill. 

I could never pull that off.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 12, 2013)

That was amazing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 12, 2013)

it was definitely one of the best microing ever 

doesn't change the fact that an OP champ is what can bring this display to light 

faker on yasuo

that's gonna be wow cuz he's actually gonna be hard to play


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 12, 2013)

That was probably the best play I've seen.

Period.

2nd best would be Faker vs Ryu Zed.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 12, 2013)

[YouTube]DT48mozbtP0[/YouTube]

it's not quite faker tier but ori is still op as fk


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 12, 2013)

Would've died if Saint hit his Q.

What a shitter


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 12, 2013)

It's weird.

With all these champs being op as hell, you should be able to pick 10 of 'em and play 5vs5.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 12, 2013)

There's never been as many OP champs as there is now. 
If both teams banned out the bot lane OPs you still would have more than half the options available.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 12, 2013)

Damn some reddit detective is already spreading my gospel on how to Yasuo. Max E, Statik Rush (then IE) even the crit runes 

Though he says to get 4.5% in reds. Nope. I sacrifice an armor yellow for a crit rune for 5.1%. I'd definitely rather have 100.2% crit than 99%. I am not getting fucked by RNG no sir.

But everything else is spot on. Especially the way he explained how leveling E grants the greatest damage overall, extra mobility which allows for more harass combos and charging passive with which your shield against conventional mids means that it's mostly going to be unanswered.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> Jiyeon is overreacting because he hasn't been around for real OP releases like Xin Zhao, Vayne and so on.
> 
> Dodge Jax, pre-nerf Graves.
> 
> Those champs were something else.



Jax wasn't even considered OP at that time compared to everything else.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 12, 2013)

Which is how broken the game was.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 12, 2013)

Who is the best top in the world?

Is it still Flame?


----------



## Sansa (Dec 12, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> [youtube]XvchSpF5cRc[/youtube]
> 
> what the fucking fuck



#thingsfakerdoes


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 12, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Jax wasn't even considered OP at that time compared to everything else.


Yo Infamy, do you build Cutlass before Statik on Trynd or leave it as Vamp? Matchup dependent maybe?



Jiyeon said:


> Who is the best top in the world?
> 
> Is it still Flame?



I haven't been keen on the pro scene in nearly a year, so take my opinion with a grain of salt but from what I've seen I think SK T1 houses all the best players in their respective roles except Madlife > Mandu


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 12, 2013)

What WAD says is true, and ManDu is still top 3 supports world.

Uzi was the best ADC but now that he's a mid laner I'd put Piglet as number 1.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 12, 2013)

Most of the time now I go cutlass > zerks > botrk > statikk 
I don't even get a zeal or anything before botrk usually.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 12, 2013)

Really? 

Isn't Statik extremely good on Trynd because with your rage and a charged Statik you can spin in, have a pretty good chance of dealing a crit on your auto and the lightning?


----------



## αce (Dec 12, 2013)

rofl
faker
is retarded
nerf pls



also, the zed play was still better but yeah




> I haven't been keen on the pro scene in nearly a year, so take my  opinion with a grain of salt but from what I've seen I think SK T1  houses all the best players in their respective roles except Madlife  > Mandu



ehh expession and impact traded so often in their games that it isn't clear that one person would be superior to the other
still think flame is better but im not going to waste time arguing


also, there's an argument to be made for kakao being better than bengi although i wouldn't necessarily accept it




> Uzi was the best ADC but now that he's a mid laner I'd put Piglet as number 1.



piglet was better than uzi


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 12, 2013)

No he wasn't, don't be fucking ignorant.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 12, 2013)

4N please.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 12, 2013)

But I was.

It amuses me to no end to remember the overbearing faker hype during worlds as if he was the only player on the team.


----------



## αce (Dec 12, 2013)

ok?

i'll admit that I don't watch LPL that much (only for world elite and once or twice OMG) but Uzi did this really stupid thing whenever I saw them play where he would go even or better than the enemy lane and then randomly throw matches because of over extension or he would end up playing like a gigantic pussy when the enemy jungler was half competent because chinese teams have a hatred of wards for some reason. 


so idk maybe hes better mechanically, even though piglets caitlin and vayne play has impressed me more, but his decision making is so goddamn awful that it doesn't in any way shape or form override whatever disparity in skill there exists between him and piglet


thus i'd much rather have piglet than uzi
and that isn't even because of the fact that uzi is toxic either




> It amuses me to no end to remember the overbearing faker hype during worlds as if he was the only player on the team.



l0l
he won ogn summer mvp
he won ogn summer mid KDA
hes the best mid in the world both mechanically and decision making wise

hype was well deserved



although bengi carried skt t1 at worlds
but w.e.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 12, 2013)

Kyle wtf are you even talking about.

Me and Ace were both hyping Piglet after his first 2 appearances...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 12, 2013)

4N said:


> But I was.
> 
> It amuses me to no end to remember the overbearing faker hype during worlds as if he was the only player on the team.



meanwhile bengi...


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 12, 2013)

And might I add that you didn't even watch OGN back then.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 12, 2013)

ITT:  hipsters.


----------



## αce (Dec 12, 2013)

vae was on the piglet hype far longer than you kyle



> meanwhile bengi...


the dark knight




> And might I add that you didn't even watch OGN back then.



pretty sure he didn't watch ogn finals (aka the REAL finals this year) until after worlds
so....


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 12, 2013)

Nobody on SKT was ever really underrated, everyone knew they were good.

Faker was just better, and that's still true.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 12, 2013)

WAD said:


> Really?
> 
> Isn't Statik extremely good on Trynd because with your rage and a charged Statik you can spin in, have a pretty good chance of dealing a crit on your auto and the lightning?



Yeah but botrk rush is generally better. If I was against Nasus I'd get statikk first though.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 12, 2013)

αce said:


> vae was on the piglet hype far longer than you kyle
> 
> the dark knight
> 
> ...



Exactly, he didn't even know about Piglet until just before worlds.

Meanwhile, I think I've been following OGN since the 2nd season of it, when CLG.EU vs Frost was the finals.


----------



## αce (Dec 12, 2013)

i didnt watch that finals but i remember vaguely following the season
blaze losing was a huge upset
although i was aware of blaze winning the first ever ogn and i jumped on the bandwagon ever since


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 12, 2013)

I was a CLG.eu fan back then, I was so sad when they went 2-0 and then lost 3 in a row to Frost.


----------



## αce (Dec 12, 2013)

that must have hurt more than the KTB one


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes, yes it did.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> Kyle wtf are you even talking about.
> 
> Me and Ace were both hyping Piglet after his first 2 appearances...



This.

4N, you were NOT hyping Piglet before these two guys who watch OGN religiously (especially Vae who always claim Piglet > Faker in this thread). You only knew of Piglet during Worlds.

Again, 4N pls.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 12, 2013)

4n's trolling

pls


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 12, 2013)

He's a terrible troll


----------



## OS (Dec 12, 2013)

Pick up Spirit circle you queers. I'm tired of seeing "dat op chapter" or "dat naruto chapter" or "dat madara".


----------



## Guiness (Dec 12, 2013)

WAD said:


> meanwhile bengi...



my thoughts exactly 



@ace and Vae: you guys are right; i never paid too much attention to OGN unless if it were certain games you guys talked about but i'm talking srictly about worlds. Faker wasn't even the star player for most of those games; it was Bengi. 

but every fcking post concerning SKT T1 was 'omg faker so damn good.' 

Piglet gets a quadra; oh, faker set that up so. are you for real?  and sadly thats only one example. 

shit was much more annoying than how you guys saw my anti-faker posts. nothing pisses me off more when people forget there is no "I" in the word "TEAM". It probably stems from back from my cricket playing days when everyone on my team wanted to be the next Brian Lara or Sachin Tendulkar and always played for themselves. Never encouraged team unity and would blame all their issues on other people. (Luckily for me, I could neither bat or bowl and relied mostly on my fielding abilities and tenacity (took me 3 years before i made the team )

so yeah, say what you want. its also why i get annoyed at all the rekkles hype. like, fnatic is already a great team, rekkles isn't gonna make them miles better and then you have people who proclaim themselves as long time Fnatic fans who think so nonetheless. 

thats like saying Lionel Messi carries Barca when really he doesn't. Barca has incredibly strong players in each of their roles but their mid-field was crazy good. IMO, Xavi was the one who inspired me the most while I used to play football and I tried to model myself after him. Like, its selfless players like those that really make the teams IMO. 

Same thing with American Football. I know next to nothing about this sport, but what I've seen so far is that positions like the Quarterback, you really can't afford to be selfish. I was talking with one of my battles about it (teaching me the game) and he told me yeah, that i was right. He told me about some player called Tom Brady once threw a ball to one of his receivers but his receiver dropped it. Apparently Tom went up to the guy and told him "hey, that was on me and me alone. i should have threw more towards your chest." Characteristics like those are really inspiring and anyone playing a sport or at least watches any should understand that at least.

Faker deserves his hype, but to the point where it absolutely overshadows his team? are you retarded?  just like you said vae, SKT T1 is filled with good players but Faker is just in another realm of his own. 
I get that, i really do. *BUT NEVER SHOULD IT BE TO THE POINT WHERE EVERYONE ELSE IGNORES THE OTHER PLAYERS' ACCOMPLISHMENTS!* And that necessarily didn't happen in this thread a lot (thank god) but thats the feeling i got from watching Worlds and thats pretty sad. sigh.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 12, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> This.
> 
> 4N, you were NOT hyping Piglet before these two guys who watch OGN religiously (especially Vae who always claim Piglet > Faker in this thread). You only knew of Piglet during Worlds.
> 
> Again, 4N pls.



vae never claimed piglet > faker  he even just stated Faker's is better than the rest of SKT T1.

terry pls.



WAD said:


> 4n's trolling
> 
> pls



wad pls



Demonic Shaman said:


> He's a terrible troll



but when i do troll, you fall for most of them. 

like, do i have to be an asshole to be a successful troll?


----------



## αce (Dec 12, 2013)

> Pick up Spirit circle you queers. I'm tired of seeing "dat op chapter" or "dat naruto chapter" or "dat madara".


i'll cut your balls off




> vae never claimed piglet > faker


----------



## OS (Dec 12, 2013)

αce said:


> i'll cut your balls off



i'll feed you yours.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> Nobody on SKT was ever really underrated, everyone knew they were good.
> 
> Faker was just better, and that's still true.



if vae did state that, then why he say this? Given the context, it would appear its an opinion he had long before Worlds anyway.

ace pls.


----------



## αce (Dec 12, 2013)

maybe he changed his mind?
IDK but he did state it

i argued with him over it


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 12, 2013)

4N please.

The two people who were talking about Piglet (the conversion about Piglet and Uzi anyways) were Ace and Vae. And you claiming you were on the hype on piglet before them is retarded. The anti-hype on Faker is retarded too. WE GET IT SKT IS GEWD. 



			
				4N said:
			
		

> if vae did state that, then why he say this? Given the context, it would appear its an opinion he had long before Worlds anyway.



It was long before Worlds because both Ace and Vae were fighting over it in the threads for over a page and a half.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 12, 2013)

Uh I used to say Piglet > Faker all the time.

I eventually changed my mind, but there was a point and time where I actually believed that.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Pick up Spirit circle you queers. I'm tired of seeing "dat op chapter" or "dat naruto chapter" or "dat madara".



Picked it up because you suggested it and was pleasantly surprised with the quality shoved down my throat. Good recommendation.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 12, 2013)

But is spirit circle better than the circle of life?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 12, 2013)

On another news, I'm hyped up for the Battle of The Atlantic. It starts at 9 AM on a Saturday for me so that's not too bad. 

Also, I'm contemplating if I should apply for Riot internship. 

Oh there's a patch tonight


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 12, 2013)

Pantheon said:
			
		

> W - Aegis of Zeonia
> 
> Now can be cast on enemy minions and jungle monsters



What the fuck? Why?


----------



## OS (Dec 12, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> What the fuck? Why?



Escapes? Kinda like jax.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 12, 2013)

Christs sake guys, that's why I say no Skype because once my computer crashes it crashes like 5-6 times more for hours, even if it's normals that's mad frustrating :/


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 12, 2013)

WAD get your shit together dude wtf


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Escapes? Kinda like jax.



But Jax can jump to his own minion to escape.... Pantheon can only stun enemy's minions...

I guess that is one way to run away....


----------



## OS (Dec 12, 2013)

welp. Gonna learn how to gif.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 12, 2013)

666 losses.

Rengar.

Number of the
BEAST.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 12, 2013)

fuck poppy and the people who play her, stupid fucking champion


----------



## Sajin (Dec 12, 2013)

Rammus: nerf
Riven: improved running animation

...Is this for real?


----------



## Chausie (Dec 12, 2013)

improved in the way that sorakas was 'improved'?

 i dislike sorakas new running animation, makes her seem ungainly


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 12, 2013)

Riven has a running animation?
Never seen it


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 12, 2013)

> "Gold income in the preseason is generally high, which can lead to _*snowballing*_ situations. In addition to clarifying assist gold, we also wanted to remove some of the "untrackable" gold in the mid to late game."



Hahahaha

Riot always making me laugh


As if there are games shorter than 35 minutes anymore unless 2 AFKs


----------



## OS (Dec 12, 2013)

Does tazmo come in or do the threads go on forever?


----------



## Sansa (Dec 12, 2013)

4N said:


> my thoughts exactly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um

Until Neymar, Messi did carry Barcelona.

Bayern silenced Messi and beat Barcelona 7-0 over two legs last season or something like that.


----------



## Austin (Dec 12, 2013)

gragas jungle has retarded fast clear


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 12, 2013)

Well at least Yasuo is coming out in this patch


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2013)

WAD said:


> Faker - balanced


FTFY.


Demonic Shaman said:


> This.
> 
> 4N, you were NOT hyping Piglet before these two guys who watch OGN religiously (especially Vae who always claim Piglet > Faker in this thread). You only knew of Piglet during Worlds.
> 
> Again, 4N pls.


Ace and Vae watching OGN religiously? You must not be paying attention to them recently. This entire OGN winter neither of them have paid attention as of yet. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) only wait until group stages end before tuning into the stream. 


4N said:


> But is spirit circle better than the circle of life?





Demonic Shaman said:


> On another news, I'm hyped up for the Battle of The Atlantic. It starts at 9 AM on a Saturday for me so that's not too bad.
> 
> Also, I'm contemplating if I should apply for Riot internship.
> 
> Oh there's a patch tonight


apply for it!

also WTF WHY DO THEY KEEP NERFING LEE SIN? WHAT HAS HE DONE TO THEM?

And Sivir got hella nerfed. Welp, there goes her winrate. 


Sajin said:


> Rammus: nerf
> Riven: improved running animation
> 
> ...Is this for real?


Cause that's really a buff. 

That rammus nerf is whack tho. Who the fuck nerfs rammus? And the fiddle nerf too. WHAT'S GOING ON?


Original Sin said:


> Does tazmo come in or do the threads go on forever?


OS y are u so dumb?

Isn't this like the 24th League thread? You should really have figured this shit out by now.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 12, 2013)

Also if you think AD Poppy is Terror

wait to see AP Poppy


That cunt is fucking stupid.
Waddles can confirm

Q + Lich Bane alone 100-0'd a lvl 18 Lux
That's retarded.


----------



## Treerone (Dec 12, 2013)

> Damage amplification abilities no longer work on true damage
> 
> 
> Abilities affected:
> ...








Why...**


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2013)

Treerone said:


> [/LIST]
> [/LIST]
> [/LIST]
> Why...**



Because nothing in the game should ever amplify true damage that's just stupid.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 12, 2013)

Darth said:
			
		

> also WTF WHY DO THEY KEEP NERFING LEE SIN? WHAT HAS HE DONE TO THEM?



Rioter probably faced a Lee Sin that kept denying him creeps by w'ing to it. 

That shit is annoying


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 12, 2013)

WAD said:


> Christs sake guys, that's why I say no Skype because once my computer crashes it crashes like 5-6 times more for hours, even if it's normals that's mad frustrating :/



How about TS3?
Or don't you guys have a TS3-Server? D:


----------



## Sansa (Dec 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> Because nothing in the game should ever amplify true damage that's just stupid.



Tell that to the person who designed Darius.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 12, 2013)

Hmm wonder if I should buy Yasuo + skin with RP or just Yasuo with IP.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 12, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Tell that to the person who designed Darius.



Considering that Darius has 0 mobility, 0 sustain, 0 real steroids (whats the point of ArPen if you are forced to go full tank), no huge base stats and is melee, a reward for managing to stay in range is really not such an awful thing considering that trading/dueling is his only strength and even there tons of Bruisers just shit on him


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Rioter probably faced a Lee Sin that kept denying him creeps by w'ing to it.
> 
> That shit is annoying


yeah but it was a good mechanic to have in the game! u could also use to to shield minions to tank an extra turret hit and stuff. 

Like, that's a significant nerf! It's as bad as the previous nerf to his Safeguard which removed the bonus armor and MR gained from using it!

They're just making him more linear and less fun to play wtf. 


Jiyeon said:


> Tell that to the person who designed Darius.


Ikr. That champion's design was retarded. Whoever greenlit him on release was an idiot. 


Gogeta said:


> Considering that Darius has 0 mobility, 0 sustain, 0 real steroids (whats the point of ArPen if you are forced to go full tank), no huge base stats and is melee, a reward for managing to stay in range is really not such an awful thing considering that trading/dueling is his only strength and even there tons of Bruisers just shit on him



yeah uh huh okay sure whatever.


----------



## Sajin (Dec 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> Because nothing in the game should ever amplify true damage that's just stupid.



Indirect Irelia nerf, I approve ;fy


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Indirect Irelia nerf, I approve ;fy



wait wat? That wasn't an Irelia nerf. Her true damage is applied through the usage of her abilities, so it simply adds on damage to her Q/E/R while her W is active. 

That's not damage amplification. It doesn't add MORE true damage. Her kit was just built like that.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 12, 2013)

Lee Sin nerfs. I am pleased.

Meanwhile Riven.


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Lee Sin nerfs. I am pleased.
> 
> Meanwhile Riven.



Where are the Ori nerfs?

Where are the Eve nerfs?

TWO CAN PLAY THIS GAME ADRIAN.


----------



## Tazmo (Dec 12, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

